# Разное > Курилка >  Об истинных причинах начала Второй мировой

## Let_nab

20 декабря в Санкт-Петербурге собрались лидеры стран, входящих в Содружество Независимых Государств — в городе на Неве состоялся неформальный саммит СНГ. Наши страны многое объединяет, и прежде всего общая история, и общее отношение к главной трагедии ХХ века — Великой Отечественной войне.

Советский Союз в общей сложности потерял 27 миллионов человек, горе тогда пришло почти в каждый дом огромного единого государства. Поэтому последние заявления, звучащие из европейских столиц, и попытки переписать историю, переиначив причины начала войны, никого в СНГ равнодушными оставлять не могут.

И как раз сегодня Владимир Путин, как и обещал накануне во время Большой пресс-конференции, затронул тему резолюции, которую принял Европарламент о Второй мировой войне. Она, как признался президент России, его не только удивила, но и даже задела. И сегодня российский лидер показал архивные документы о начале Второй мировой войны. Они проливают истинный свет на расклад сил и отношения в Европе незадолго до германской агрессии. Началось все с раздела Чехословакии и Мюнхенского сговора.
«СССР, оставшись в одиночестве, вынужден был принять реальность, которую западные государства создали своими руками. Раздел Чехословакии был предельно жестоким и циничным. По сути, это был грабеж, и можно со всеми основаниями утверждать, именно Мюнхенский сговор послужил поворотным моментом в истории, после которого Вторая мировая война стала неизбежной. В 1938 году Гитлера ещё можно было остановить коллективными усилиями европейских государств. Это признавали и западные лидеры. Вот опять ссылка на документ. Это запись бесед представителей французского и польского командования о перспективах войны в Европе между итало-германской и польско-французской коалициями. От 17 мая 1939 года.

«На встрече с министром военных дел Польши начальник французского Генерального штаба заявил, что в сентябре 1938 года общая обстановка представляла гораздо больше возможностей, чем теперь, для вмешательства против Германии».
То есть он о чем говорил: что если бы своевременно отреагировали, войны можно было бы избежать. А вот уже в ходе Нюрнбергского процесса над военными преступниками на вопрос, напала бы Германия на Чехословакию в 1938 году, если бы западные державы поддержали Прагу, фельдмаршал Кейтель ответил: «Нет, мы не были достаточно сильны с военной точки зрения. Целью Мюнхена было вытеснить Россию из Европы, выиграть время и завершить вооружение Германии», — рассказал Владимир Путин.

Из документов конца 30-х годов прошлого века, представленных сегодня Владимиром Путиным, они, кстати, есть на выставке в президентской библиотеке, можно было сделать однозначный вывод о желании западных лидеров умиротворить Гитлера. Однако такая политика привела к кардинальному изменению баланса сил в Европе как раз в пользу нацистской Германии, аппетиты которой только росли. Следующий взгляд Гитлер обратил на Польшу. А дальше разгорелось адское пламя.

«Выдержка из уже упомянутой беседы Адольфа Гитлера с министром иностранных дел Польши Беком 5 января 1939 года, в ней фюрер говорит: «Дальнейшим вопросом, в по котором у Германии и Польши есть совместные интересы, является «еврейская проблема», он, фюрер, преисполнен твердой решимости выбросить евреев из Германии, сейчас им ещё будет позволено захватить собой часть своего имущества, при этом они наверняка увезут с собой из Германии больше, чем они имели, когда поселились в этой стране. Но чем больше они будут тянуть с миграцией, тем меньше имущества они смогут взять с собой».

Ну, вот это что такое вообще? Ну, что это за люди? Кто они такие? И у меня складывается впечатление, что этого не только не хотят знать в сегодняшней Европе, а что это сознательно замалчивают, пытаясь переложить вину в том числе и за развязывание Второй мировой войны с нацистов на коммунистов. Да, мы знаем кто такой Сталин, мы дали ему свои оценки, но уж думаю, что фактом остается то обстоятельство, что именно фашистская Германия напала 1 сентября 1939 года на Польшу, а 22 июня — на Советский Союз.

И что это за люди вообще, которые ведут с Гитлером такие беседы, и именно они, преследуя свои узкокорыстные, непомерно возросшие амбиции, подставили свой народ, польский народ под военную машину Германии, и больше того, способствовали вообще тому, что началась Вторая мировая война. А как иначе думать, после того как смотришь такие документы?! » — подчеркнул президент России.

Теперь же в Европе, по словам Владимира Путина, пытаются переписать историю, а заодно и переложить ответственность за развязывание самой кровавой войны в истории. А жертвами этой борьбы становятся памятники красноармейцам, тем самым, кто освобождал от фашистов и спасал от уничтожения тех, чьи потомки сейчас с памятью и пытаются воевать.

«Сегодня мы видим: ещё и могилы оскверняют тех людей, которые побеждали в войне. Они же самые простые люди, вот эти красноармейцы, кто они такие? В основном крестьяне, рабочие, и многие из них пострадали от того же самого сталинского режима, кто-то был раскулачен, родственники кого-то были сосланы в лагеря, и эти люди погибли, освобождая страны Европы от нацизма. Теперь их памятники сносят, в том числе *для того, чтобы не всплыли вот эти вот факты фактического сговора Гитлера и некоторых руководителей стран европейских. Это мстят не большевикам, а все делают для того, чтобы скрыть свою собственную позицию*», — отметил российский лидер.
По словам Владимира Путина, агрессивный национализм всегда ослепляет. Он стирает любые моральные грани. Но такое поведение всегда возвращается бумерангом. И то, что сейчас происходит в некоторых странах Европы, мы где-то уже видели.

*«И в прошлом, и сейчас пугают Россией — и царской, и советской, и современной, ничего не меняется. Не важно, какая она. Смысл сохраняется. Не нужно здесь путать и идеологические термины — большевистская, русская, какая угодно — наша общая бывшая родина Советский Союз. Для этого можно заключить сделку с кем угодно, в том числе и с фашистской Германией. Что, по сути дела, и мы видим, происходит по факту. В этой связи, конечно, я смотрю, что в некоторых странах Европы происходит с русофобией, с антисемитизмом и так далее. Это все мне что-то очень напоминает. Агрессивный национализм всегда ослепляет, стирает любые моральные грани; ставшие на этот путь не останавливаются ни перед чем. Но в конечном итоге это достает их самих. И так было не раз»*, — подчеркнул Владимир Путин.


ИМХО: Тут уже нормально не хватило ещё точного определения, что на СССР 22 июня 1941 года напал Евросоюз 1.0 созданный Гитлером... Сейчас у Евросоюза версия 2.0.

----------


## Mig

*Как Польша участвовала в разделе Чехо-словакии осенью 1938 года*_
_

Граница Германии и Чехии, приветственный плакат, 7 октября 1938 года: «Мы благодарны нашему Вождю».
Политика Англии привела к тому, что Гитлер уже не мог остановиться в реализации своих экспансионистских намерений. В этом на время его союзницей стала Польша.
Польша приняла участие в разделе Чехословакии: 21 сентября 1938 года, в самый разгар судетского кризиса, польские деятели предъявили чехам ультиматум о «возвращении» им Тешинской области, где проживало 80 тысяч поляков и 120 тысяч чехов.
27 сентября было озвучено повторное требование. В стране нагнеталась античешская истерия. От имени так называемого «Союза силезских повстанцев» в Варшаве совершенно открыто шла вербовка в Тешинский добровольческий корпус. Отряды «добровольцев» направлялись затем к чехословацкой границе, где устраивали вооружённые провокации и диверсии, нападали на оружейные склады. Польские самолёты ежедневно нарушали границу Чехословакии. Польские дипломаты в Лондоне и Париже ратовали за равный подход к решению судетской и тешинской проблем, а польские и немецкие военные тем временем уже договаривались о линии демаркации войск в случае вторжения в Чехословакию. На предложение Советского Cоюза помочь Чехословакии, Польша отказалась пропустить через свою территорию советские войска и самолёты.
День в день с заключением мюнхенского соглашения, 30 сентября, Польша направила Праге очередной ультиматум и одновременно с немецкими войсками ввела свою армию в Тешинскую область, предмет территориальных споров между ней и Чехословакией в 1918—1920 годах. Оставшись в международной изоляции, чехословацкое правительство вынуждено было принять условия ультиматума.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

Т.е. Польша вместе с Германией разделили Чехию.... Именно Польша способствовала захвату Венгрией части Словакии...  И после этого они изображают Польшу жертвой?

----------


## OKA

> *Как Польша участвовала в разделе Чехо-словакии осенью 1938 года*_
> _
> 
> Граница Германии и Чехии, приветственный плакат, 7 октября 1938 года: «Мы благодарны нашему Вождю».
> Политика Англии привела к тому, что Гитлер уже не мог остановиться в реализации своих экспансионистских намерений. В этом на время его союзницей стала Польша.
> Польша приняла участие в разделе Чехословакии: 21 сентября 1938 года, в самый разгар судетского кризиса, польские деятели предъявили чехам ультиматум о «возвращении» им Тешинской области, где проживало 80 тысяч поляков и 120 тысяч чехов.
> 27 сентября было озвучено повторное требование. В стране нагнеталась античешская истерия. От имени так называемого «Союза силезских повстанцев» в Варшаве совершенно открыто шла вербовка в Тешинский добровольческий корпус. Отряды «добровольцев» направлялись затем к чехословацкой границе, где устраивали вооружённые провокации и диверсии, нападали на оружейные склады. Польские самолёты ежедневно нарушали границу Чехословакии. Польские дипломаты в Лондоне и Париже ратовали за равный подход к решению судетской и тешинской проблем, а польские и немецкие военные тем временем уже договаривались о линии демаркации войск в случае вторжения в Чехословакию. На предложение Советского Cоюза помочь Чехословакии, Польша отказалась пропустить через свою территорию советские войска и самолёты.
> День в день с заключением мюнхенского соглашения, 30 сентября, Польша направила Праге очередной ультиматум и одновременно с немецкими войсками ввела свою армию в Тешинскую область, предмет территориальных споров между ней и Чехословакией в 1918—1920 годах. Оставшись в международной изоляции, чехословацкое правительство вынуждено было принять условия ультиматума.
> 
> ...


Неск. лет тому назад сабж "Казанец" , в одной из веток в "курилке", упоминал про захват Тешинской местности. На которую поляки давно зарились . Известны  фотки разных, в т.ч. и танковых подразделений ихней армии , при захвате чехословацких территорий. 

Ну а западным немцам про Судеты, Силезию и т.н. "Вост. Пруссию", после нацистских зверств, следует забыть навсегда.

"Казалось бы.." , причём здесь японцы... ))

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...B7%D0%B5%D1%84

----------


## Let_nab

*МИД Польши вызвал российского посла после слов Путина*
МИД Польши вызвал российского посла после слов Путина | Капитал страны

Российский посол в Польше Сергей Андреев посетил МИД Польши после слов главы России Владимира Путина, который заявил, что посол Польши в нацистской Германии Юзеф Липский "сволочь и антисемитская свинья" 
МИД Польши вызвал посла России Сергея Андреева после слов президента России Владимира Путина о после Польши в нацистской Германии. Так, во время расширенного заседания Министерства обороны России, Владимир Путин назвал посла Польши в нацистской Германии Юзефа Липского "сволочью и антисемитской свиньей". По словам президента, польский посол поддерживал нацистский режим и планы Гитлера отправить евреев, проживающих в Польше, на "вымирание" в Африку. Также, Липский обещал Гитлеру поставить в Варшаве его памятник.
Сергей Андреев рассказал, что беседа в польском МИД была достаточно "жесткой, но корректной". Посол отметил, что Россия будет высказывать такое мнение, которое посчитает нужным, и не позволит читать ей нотации. Тем более, что российской стороне есть что сказать, а особенно об исторической политике, пишет РИА Новости.
"Мы никому не позволим читать нам нотации. Нам есть что сказать, и на тему исторической политики в том числе", — заявил Андреев.


*Несколько фото... Кстати, у поляков фоточек с фашистами, не только германскими, предостаточно. Что в сравнении, с замусленной парой фото Риббентропа с Молотовым и парой в Бресте - наши просто цветочки... У них на фото прям явное такое "братство по идеям", что ничем не умыть - даже идиотскими придумками-отмазками...* 


Тут доктор Геббельс в Польше с их Пилсудским...



А тут Министр иностранных дел Польши Бек с Гитлером... Они, кстати, Пакт с Гитлером раньше СССР заключили...



А тут Риббентропа встречают в Польше... В СССР он в своей нацистской форме под "СС" и не появлялся (форма мидовская). 



А тут доктор Геббельс приехал "полечить" Польшу. Краков. Встретили с цветами. В СССР Геббельс и не ногой..., даже своей хромой...



Вот тут Геринг приехал поохотиться в Беловежской пуще.



Поляки встречают итальянских фашистов. Это соратник Муссолини Джан Галеаццо Чиано зигает...





Поляки и с японцами прекрасно дружили...



Фоточки из польского архива....

----------


## Avia M

Посол США в Польше Джорджетт Мосбахер назвала Адольфа Гитлера и Иосифа Сталина виновниками Второй мировой войны.

https://ria.ru/20191230/1563030835.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Мальчиша-плохиша забыла указать...

----------


## CRC

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moloto...ibbentrop_Pact     The Molotov–Ribbentrop Pact,[a] officially known as the Treaty of Non-aggression between Germany and the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics,[b] was a neutrality pact between Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union signed in Moscow on August 23, 1939, by foreign ministers Joachim von Ribbentrop and Vyacheslav Molotov, respectively.[8]

The clauses of the Nazi–Soviet Pact provided a written guarantee of peace by each party towards the other, and a declared commitment that neither government would ally itself to, or aid an enemy of the other party. In addition to publicly announced stipulations of non-aggression, the treaty included a secret protocol which defined the borders of Soviet and German spheres of influence across the territories of Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, and Finland. The secret protocol also recognised the interest of Lithuania in the Vilno region; in addition, Germany declared complete disinterest in Bessarabia. The Secret Protocol was just a rumour until it was made public at the Nuremberg trials.[9]

Thereafter, Germany invaded Poland on 1 September 1939. Soviet leader Joseph Stalin ordered the Soviet invasion of Poland on 17 September, one day after a Soviet–Japanese ceasefire at the Khalkhin Gol came into effect.[10] After the invasion, the new border between the two powers was confirmed by the supplementary protocol of the German–Soviet Frontier Treaty. In March 1940, parts of the Karelia and Salla regions in Finland were annexed by the Soviet Union after the Winter War. This was followed by Soviet annexations of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, and parts of Romania (Bessarabia, Northern Bukovina, and the Hertza region). Advertised concern about ethnic Ukrainians and Belarusians had been proffered as justification for the Soviet invasion of Poland.

----------


## Let_nab

> The Molotov–Ribbentrop Pact, officially known as the Treaty of Non-aggression between Germany and the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics, was a neutrality pact between Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union signed in Moscow on August 23, 1939, by foreign ministers Joachim von Ribbentrop and Vyacheslav Molotov, respectively.


Так и есть, официально это "Договор о ненападении между Германией и Советским Союзом". Антисоветское пропагандистское клише "Пакт" используется и педалируется не историками, а только именно пропагандистами, щедро проплаченными за антисоветскую и антироссийскую пропаганду. В частности, и ваш пост не имеет ничего общего с исторической действительностью, а представляет собой лживую интерпретацию истории, используемую в Европе и США как выгодная им антисоветская и антироссийская пропаганда.





> The clauses of the Nazi–Soviet Pact provided a written guarantee of peace by each party towards the other, and a declared commitment that neither government would ally itself to, or aid an enemy of the other party. In addition to publicly announced stipulations of non-aggression, the treaty included a secret protocol which defined the borders of Soviet and German spheres of influence across the territories of Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, and Finland. The secret protocol also recognised the interest of Lithuania in the Vilno region; in addition, Germany declared complete disinterest in Bessarabia. The Secret Protocol was just a rumour until it was made public at the Nuremberg trials.


Наличие "секретного протокола" является ложью. Никакого секретного дополнения или секретного протокола к договору не было. Это является антисоветской-антироссийской  пропагандой. Более того, ссылка на Нюрнбергский процесс, что якобы эти документы там были приняты судом, тоже является ложью. В ходе Нюрнбергского процесса адвокат И. Риббентропа Альфред Зайдль попытался внести в число доказательств в защиту своего обвиняемого текст "секретного дополнительного протокола к советско-германскому пакту о ненападении 1939 года". Однако Международный трибунал поставил под сомнение эти документы, нигде в своих документах не упоминал и не принял их даже к сведению. Впоследствии в своих мемуарах А. Зайдль признал: "Я до сих пор не знаю, кто передал мне эти листы. Однако многое говорит за то, что мне подыграли с американской стороны, а именно со стороны обвинения США или американской секретной службы".
Эти фальшивки всплыли, и где вы думаете!? Конечно же в США в публикации 22 мая 1946 года в «St. Louis Post-Dispatch» фотоплёнок Карла фон Лёша. Потом эти фальшивки пиарили в 1948 году в том же США, когда они были опубликованы в сборнике Госдепартамента США "Нацистско-советские отношения в 1939—41 годах". Дело в том, что архивы МИД Германии сгорели во время бомбёжек, поэтому и в Германии никакой Маврик Вульфсон, Лёва Безыменский, Фалин, ЦРУ ничего увидеть и найти не могли!

Впервые после развала СССР, о этом "секретном протоколе" заговорил в 1992 году такой персонаж псевдоисторик и квазизапмолит Волкогонов, который опубликовал их в 1993 году. Все представленные до 2019 года картинки - были подделкой и ложью.
И вот в 2019 году некая некоммерческая общественная организация "Белые каски"..., эээээ, фонд «Историческая память» созданный в 2008 году, публикует новые красочные фальшивки из книги некого Крашенинникова В. Ю «Антигитлеровская коалиция — 1939: Формула провала», при этом якобы ссылаясь на "закрома" МИД России. Даже Веня из "Эха Москвы" сразу же после этой публикации зассал кипятком и твикнул по этому поводу у себя на страничке:



Товарищ Молотов до конца своих дней утверждал, что никаких секретных протоколов он с Германий тогда не подписывал.

Так что, этими очередными фальшивками, батенька, подотритесь...

Кстати, подобная попытка подтасовки документов была и по Катыни, где якобы советские расстреляли поляков. Однако Нюрнбергский суд принял доказательство советской стороны и в протоколе международный суд указал, что расстрел поляков совершили немцы. До настоящего времени протокол суда в силе. Все попытки пропагандистов-антисоветчиков и даже заявления разного рода официальных лиц о вине СССР - представляют собой жалкий бред.
Вот внизу скрин странички протокола Нюрнбергского трибунала, по названию главы без труда найдёте оригинал для подтверждения. Как англоязычный член - без труда прочитаете весь текст. А перевод главы и последний пункт на русском прям чётко и дословно о поляках и Катыни - " (С) УБИЙСТВА И ЖЕСТОКОЕ ОБРАЩЕНИЕ С ВОЕННОПЛЕННЫМИ И ДРУГИМИ ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИМИ ВООРУЖЕННЫХ СИЛ СТРАН, С КОТОРЫМИ ГЕРМАНИЯ НАХОДИЛАСЬ В СОСТОЯНИИ ВОЙНЫ, И ЛИЦ, В ОТКРЫТОМ МОРЕ:
….
 В сентябре 1941 года 11000 польских офицеров-военнопленных были убиты в Катынском лесу близ Смоленска (17).



Так что, щедро проплаченная антисоветская и антироссийская пропаганда рассчитана на незнающих людей и хавающих разную ложь, но эта пропагандистская ложь рассыпается в прах - если посмотреть настоящие исторические документы. 




> Thereafter, Germany invaded Poland on 1 September 1939. Soviet leader Joseph Stalin ordered the Soviet invasion of Poland on 17 September, one day after a Soviet–Japanese ceasefire at the Khalkhin Gol came into effect.[10] After the invasion, the new border between the two powers was confirmed by the supplementary protocol of the German–Soviet Frontier Treaty. In March 1940, parts of the Karelia and Salla regions in Finland were annexed by the Soviet Union after the Winter War. This was followed by Soviet annexations of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, and parts of Romania (Bessarabia, Northern Bukovina, and the Hertza region). Advertised concern about ethnic Ukrainians and Belarusians had been proffered as justification for the Soviet invasion of Poland.


Поржал по поводу Халхин-Гола, который не при делах, как и тётя Сара с одесского Привоза с началом ПМС в этот же самый день. А при делах то, что вот товарищ Сталин отдал приказ Красной Армии после того, как Польша как государство перестало существовать. Чему есть официальный документ и заявление Советского правительства:




Якобы "аннексии" каких-то территорий - смехотворны. Эти территории, вследствии открытого военного вторжения, были оккупированы у нашей страны во время Иностранной интервенции с 1919 года, а в 1939-40 годах возвращены. В частности, Польша путём военного вторжения в Россию оккупировала территории Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии. Даже используя географические названия, вызывает смех предъявление вины СССР, который якобы "вторгся" в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию с населением (как вы сами и утверждаете) из украинцев и белорусов, что хочется спросить - а где тут собственно Польша и поляки!? И что тогда СССР в соответствии "секретному протоколу" не пошёл до Варшавы, а остановился на бывшей старой границе по линии Керзона и лишнего действительно из польских территорий ничего не оккупировал?
А вот фоточка польских военнослужащих участвующих в Иностранной интервенции и убийствах российских граждан в России в городе Архангельск в 1919 году, где они на параде со своими английскими военными союзниками, поэтому удивляться, что поляки получили ответку, когда СССР окреп - просто умиляет своей простотой.



Тоже самое и с Финляндией.
Касаемо Прибалтийских государств, так они сами официально признают - можете поГуглить, что они сами добровольно вошли в состав СССР. Никакие международные договоры и международные юридические или правовые нормы не были нарушены. Вот выдержка из истории: "На заседании Парламентов Эстонии, Латвии и Литвы 21-22 июля 1940 года были приняты и направлены официальные просьбы в Москву о принятии этих государств в состав СССР. 3-5 августа 1940 года VII сессия Верховного Совета СССР приняла решение о принятие государств Прибалтики в состав СССР в качестве равноправных и самостоятельных республик". Это было официально, законно и добровольно. Любое использование терминов "аннексия", "оккупация", "вторжение" - не более как словоблудие антисоветской и антироссийской пропаганды. Определения терминов "аннексия", "оккупация", "агрессия" можно найти в документах ООН. Ничего общего с добровольным решением и процедурой Прибалтийских государств войти в состав СССР эта официальная терминология не имеет, поэтому любые претензии беспочвенны и незаконны, а выдумывать можно на сколько позволит больное воображение, ну или на сколько высок ценник для написания фантазии-страшилки и политической выгоды.  

ПС. В принципе, сейчас уже разве что ленивый или с говном вместо мозгов - не знает объективных фактов по этому Договору между СССР и Германией в 1939 году, как и по Прибалтам с Польшей и Катынью. Все эти пропагандистские фальшивки уже сто раз опровергли и переопровергли, но их всё пропагандоны да политиканы пересказывают и перевыдумывают. Так понятно - если за это проплачивают, это модно и выгодно. Ничего удивительного. Так что англоязычный вы наш пропагандист-антисоветчик шли бы вы "на хутор бабочек ловить" со своими высерами… Я конечно понимаю, что в отсутствии СССР можно стало серить где попало, так делайте это себе на голову...  Но одно можно сказать - срите вокруг себя скока угодно, наплевать, всегда нам есть ответить правдой, а если надо и силой, как всегда было и будет... Историю не изменить.

----------


## Казанец

> ЭТО ПРАВДА !


Не совсем. Точнее неполная. Точнее не вся. Точнее полуправда. Точнее полуложь. Как обычно повествование начинается с конца, как, впрочем, и в случае с Мюнхеном, хотя описывая Мюнхен всю предысторию отсекают обычно уже наши псевдоисторики-пропагандоны. Ну и чешские, естественно.

----------


## CRC

Вы бы хотели . СССР был самым верным союзником Гитлера

----------


## Let_nab

> Вы бы хотели . СССР был самым верным союзником Гитлера


Это брехня про СССР. Тебя прям козявит до усрачки от ненависти к СССР. А причина простая. Ты нацист, фанатик Гитлера и продолжатель лживой пропаганды доктора Геббельса. 
Зигуешь то на досуге или постоянно этим занимаешьс? Смотри, а то в Аду тебе товарищ Сталин воткнёт в жопу раскалённую кочергу и будет вертеть, ну, если тебе раньше в этом мире этого не сделают добрые люди...

----------


## CRC

ненависти к СССР ? Бредциш .. это было У вас просто до сих пор нет доступа ко всем документам и этой тупой пропаганде ваших властей ..Всякий раз, когда у коммунистов не было аргументов, они называли других фашистами.Та же риторика ...

----------


## Let_nab

> The German Ambassador in Poland writes:
> The position of the Federal Government is clear: the Ribbentrop-Molotov Pact served Nazi Germany to prepare the criminal assault war against Poland. The USSR along with Germany participated in this brutal partition of Poland.     
> 
>   Посол Германии в Польше пишет:
> Позиция федерального правительства ясна: пакт Риббентропа-Молотова послужил нацистской Германии для подготовки преступной штурмовой войны против Польши. СССР вместе с Германией участвовал в этом жестоком разделе Польши.    
> 
> ЭТО ПРАВДА !


Серьёзно!? Ржу прям!!! Ссылка на слова нациста!!! Не проблема!!!
Тот же посол Германии в Польше сообщил, что вторжение Германии в Польшу началось по причине того, что поляки вырезали и уничтожали немцев, грабя и забирая их собственность себе. Поляки убивали немецких детей, женщин и стариков... Могу добавить официальные немецкие документы подтверждающие эти преступления поляков против немцев. 
*Если серьёзно ссылаетесь на своих немецких друзей по поводу СССР, то и мы это сделаем про Польшу с чистой совестью.*

Дело в том, что сейчас предостаточно любых подлинных исторических документов - что Польша или кто-то другой друг Гитлера умывается и не отмоется. Только ленивые их не знают. Историческая правда в том, что СССР ничего общего с нацистской Германией не имел - ни экономически, ни идеологически, ни политически - в отличии от той же Польши проводящей даже совместные с нацистами военные манёвры и открытое военное вторжение с оккупацией части территорий соседней Чехии... 

Пожалуйста. Всё запротоколировано и передано немцами в международные организации. Поляки, кстати, никак это не опровергли…
Вот документы преступлений Польши против немецких граждан проживающих на оккупированных Польшей бывших немецких территориях:

----------


## Let_nab

> ненависти к СССР ? Бредциш .. это было У вас просто до сих пор нет доступа ко всем документам и этой тупой пропаганде ваших властей ..Всякий раз, когда у коммунистов не было аргументов, они называли других фашистами.Та же риторика ...


У нас всегда был доступ к документам. Проблем с этим нет.
Касаемо пропаганды, то все сейчас видят тупую антисоветскую и антироссийскую пропаганду. Более того - все убедились, что советская пропаганда являлась правдой раскрывая правдивую суть Германии, Польши и других ненавистников и врагов СССР.
А у тебя риторика и лживые факты как у Гитлера и его министра пропаганду Геббельса - один в один.

----------


## CRC

Бредциш ....Опять же, когда вам что-то не нравится, у вас нет никаких аргументов, вы называете других фашистами. Почему вы просите Америку о помощи, без которой теперь вы были бы такими, какими были после подписания Пакта Молотова Риббентропа, слуг фашистов,И это все, потому что разговаривать с тобой не имеет смысла.Вы вытесняете факты, скрывая тупую пропаганду своих властей.

Начавшаяся 17 сентября 1939 года вооруженная акция Советского Союза против Польши была описана в международной конвенции об определении агрессии, которую СССР подписал со своими европейскими соседями в 1933 году. В соответствии с этим соглашением об агрессии именно государство будет первым, кто «вторгнется на территорию другого государства с помощью его вооруженных сил, даже без объявления войны».

После падения 22 сентября Гродно - город, который дольше всего защищался от Красной Армии - в массовых казнях погибли 300 бойцов, 300 защитников, офицеров и унтер-офицеров, а затем не только солдаты, но и гражданские добровольцы, включая подростков.
Коми.
Офицеры, также вышедшие в отставку, также были задержаны после прекращения военных действий. Вместе с захваченными в плен они были заключены в лагерях в Старобельске и Козельске. Полицейские и сотрудники других служб в форме и сотрудники судебных органов были заключены в тюрьму в Осташкуве. 5 марта 1940 года по просьбе главы НКВД Лаврентия Берия Сталина и членов Политбюро ВКП (б) было принято решение убить 14 700 заключенных из этих трех лагерей. Смертный приговор был также вынесен 11 000 польских граждан, содержащихся в тюрьмах на западе Беларуси и на западе Украины. Наконец, 7000 заключенных были убиты.
После агрессии Рейха против СССР, 22 июня 1941 года, НКВД убило большое количество заключенных на бывших польских окраинах. Другие были эвакуированы на восток и в основном убиты во время «маршей смерти».

----------


## Let_nab

> Бредциш ....Опять же, когда вам что-то не нравится, у вас нет никаких аргументов, вы называете других фашистами. Почему вы просите Америку о помощи, без которой теперь вы были бы такими, какими были после подписания Пакта Молотова Риббентропа, слуг фашистов,И это все, потому что разговаривать с тобой не имеет смысла.Вы вытесняете факты, скрывая тупую пропаганду своих властей.


Сам бредишь и врёшь!
А вам если что-то не нравится и у вас нет аргументов, так как заврались в своей пропаганде, вы начинаете равнять фашистов и коммунистов. 
И Америку никто не просит о помощи! Когда и кто это делал? Ливия? Югославия? Афганистан? Куба? Сирия? Египет? Ирак? Кто? Никто не просил, а она бомбит и убивает!
Вот Польша просила Америку о помощи после нападения Гитлера в 1939 так Америка, Англия и Франция ничем не помогли своей союзнице Польше, так как им насрать на Польшу, которая у них как послушная кукла.

Так и есть разговаривать нет смысла, так как у тебя аргумент - это антисоветская и антироссийская пропаганда ничего общего не имеющая с правдой, и тем более скрывающая реальные факты...

----------


## Let_nab

> Начавшаяся 17 сентября 1939 года вооруженная акция Советского Союза против Польши была описана в международной конвенции об определении агрессии, которую СССР подписал со своими европейскими соседями в 1933 году. В соответствии с этим соглашением об агрессии именно государство будет первым, кто «вторгнется на территорию другого государства с помощью его вооруженных сил, даже без объявления войны».
> 
> После падения 22 сентября Гродно - город, который дольше всего защищался от Красной Армии - в массовых казнях погибли 300 бойцов, 300 защитников, офицеров и унтер-офицеров, а затем не только солдаты, но и гражданские добровольцы, включая подростков.
> Коми.
> Офицеры, также вышедшие в отставку, также были задержаны после прекращения военных действий. Вместе с захваченными в плен они были заключены в лагерях в Старобельске и Козельске. Полицейские и сотрудники других служб в форме и сотрудники судебных органов были заключены в тюрьму в Осташкуве. 5 марта 1940 года по просьбе главы НКВД Лаврентия Берия Сталина и членов Политбюро ВКП (б) было принято решение убить 14 700 заключенных из этих трех лагерей. Смертный приговор был также вынесен 11 000 польских граждан, содержащихся в тюрьмах на западе Беларуси и на западе Украины. Наконец, 7000 заключенных были убиты.
> После агрессии Рейха против СССР, 22 июня 1941 года, НКВД убило большое количество заключенных на бывших польских окраинах. Другие были эвакуированы на восток и в основном убиты во время «маршей смерти».


Правильно - есть международные документы подписанные СССР, как и есть документы ООН действующие и сейчас. Ни по каким международным и правовым документам освобождение территорий оккупированных Польшей в 1919 году, а в частности Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии - не являются агрессией, вторжением или оккупацией. СССР ничего не нарушал. Более того - Польши, на тот момент как государства уже не существовало...
Можешь выдумывать что угодно и заниматься онанизмом со своей антисоветской и антироссийской пропагандой - аргумент ничем не опровергнуть.

Никаких массовых казней не было. Были арестованы и осуждены военные преступники и уголовники, совершившие военные и уголовные преступления в отношении мирного населения и военнослужащих Красной Армии.

Да, были задержаны польские офицеры армии и полиции, их агенты и пособники непосредственно отдававшие приступные приказы и совершавшие военные и уголовные преступления в отношении гражданского населения и военнослужащих Красной Армии. Проводилось следствие. На время следствия подозреваемые были арестованы и содержались под арестом.
Никто не принимал решения убивать. Нет этому доказательств. Обвинение Сталина, Берии, СССР, НКВД - ложь, никем и ничем не доказанная, является антисоветской и антироссийской пропагандой.
В протоколе Нюрнбергского трибунала указано, что расстрел польских арестованных совершили немцы. Это и есть факт и аргумент. Протокол Международного Суда подписанный всеми, в том числе США. Все попытки любого вранья - ничтожны. 
Умойтесь уже! Бугагагага!

----------


## Казанец

> Они убивали столько, сколько могли, не говоря уже об изнасилованиях и грабежах.


Это про марокканский корпус Леклерка в Италии?

----------


## PPV

Нет, просто ещё один иноагент вскрылся...

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, просто ещё один иноагент вскрылся...


Ну а что вы хотели от пана из Польши? Таких как он, будет еще не одно десятилетие корежить.
Но сильно подозреваю, что это будет происходить не здесь, ибо с данным персонажем, мы скорее всего распрощаемся.

С Новым Годом..

----------


## Mig

> ненависти к СССР ? Бредциш .. это было У вас просто до сих пор нет доступа ко всем документам и этой тупой пропаганде ваших властей ..Всякий раз, когда у коммунистов не было аргументов, они называли других фашистами.Та же риторика ...


Русофобам на этом форуме - не место! Пошел вон отсюда!

----------


## Let_nab

*Как я выше обратил внимание на слова Путина в его видео, что это его обращение не последнее и последуют серьёзные шаги со стороны России в отношении лживой западной пропаганды о истории 2 Мировой войны... 

Вот, спокойно и последовательно пришла следующая новость в тему!*


_На смену политике 90-х, когда нападению подвергалось всё, что связано с Советским Союзом, в России вспомнили о патриотическом воспитании и сохранении духовных основ, объединяющих граждан России. Важнейшее место заняла память о победе в Великой Отечественной войне как проявлении массового патриотизма и героизма советского народа.
Вместе с тем, попытки искажения военной истории продолжаются как со стороны иностранных журналистов, историков и деятелей искусства, так и внутри России. Опрос РАНХиГС в 2015 году показал, что 60% российских граждан замечают подобные искажения в отечественных СМИ, а 82,5% — в иностранной прессе.
Особо яростная борьба с наследием Великой Отечественной войны ведётся в странах, прямо или косвенно поддерживающих фашистские идеи: в первую очередь, на Украине и в Прибалтике._ 


*СКР возбудил дело о геноциде мирного населения Карелии во время войны* 

Москва, 23 апреля 2020, 15:18 — REGNUM В главном следственном управлении Следственного комитета РФ возбуждено уголовное дело о массовых убийствах жителей Карелии в период Великой Отечественной войны. Такое решение было принято после процессуальной проверки и изучения архивных материалов. Об этом 23 апреля сообщает пресс-служба СК РФ. 
Уголовное дело возбуждено по статье 357 УК РФ «Геноцид» после того, как следователи установили, что после вторжения на территорию тогдашней Карело-Финской ССР командованием оккупационных войск и администрации было создано не менее 14 концентрационных лагерей. Они предназначались для содержания этнического русского населения, которое из-за бесчеловечных условий содержания, питания и каторжного труда массово погибали. 

«За время оккупации региона с 1941 по 1944 годы в указанных лагерях удерживалось не менее 24 000 человек, из которых погибло не менее 8 000 мирных граждан, в том числе более 2 000 детей, свыше 7 000 военнопленных было зарыто живьем, умерщвлено в газовых камерах и расстреляно», — уточняют в ведомстве. 

Отметим, что на данный момент в Карелии проживает более 2 тысяч бывших несовершеннолетних узников финских концлагерей. В СК РФ заверили, что расследование уголовного дела будет продолжено и ни одно преступление, основанное на преступных идеях человеконенавистничества и расового превосходства, не останется незамеченным и безнаказанным.
«Эти преступления без срока давности», — отметили в ведомстве.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/society/2926723.html
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки на ИА REGNUM.

----------


## Let_nab

*Финляндия и лично Маннергейм были братьями Гитлера по нацистской крови* 

Честное следствие по фактам уничтожения советских военнопленных и мирного населения в финских концлагерях в Карелии подтвердит очевидное: Маннергейм был врагом нашей страны и нашего народа, отметил обозреватель ИА REGNUM Михаил Демурин в понедельник, 20 апреля, комментируя сообщения Следственного комитета России. 

Ранее представители ведомства заявили, что следователи начали проверку по факту преступлений финской оккупационной администрации в Карелии во время Великой Отечественной войны. Речь идет о создании концлагерей, в которых погибли тысячи военнопленных и мирных граждан, в том числе детей. 

«Решение о проведении проверки по фактам уничтожения мирного населения и военнопленных в Карело-Финской ССР в годы Великой Отечественной войны и других преступлений финских оккупантов в Карелии — это важнейший шаг к расширению нашего понимания роли союзников гитлеровской Германии в войне против нашей страны, в геноциде её народа.
Понятно, что генеральные направления деятельности финской оккупационной администрации определялись главнокомандующим финской армии Карлом Густавом Маннергеймом. Обращает на себя внимание расовая составляющая в этой истории, тот факт, что в финских концлагерях уничтожалось, главным образом, так называемое «ненациональное» мирное население: русские, белорусы, украинцы. Другими словами, Финляндия, её политическое руководство, лично Карл Густав Маннергейм были не просто военно-политическими союзниками Гитлера, но его братьями по черной нацистской крови.
Честное следствие по фактам уничтожения советских военнопленных и мирного населения в финских концлагерях в Карелии неизбежно подтвердит очевидное: Маннергейм был врагом нашей страны, нашего народа и все попытки его «реабилитировать», выставить в качестве достойного уважения соотечественника, а такие планы, как мы знаем, имелись и имеются, есть не что иное, как политические игры современных промонархических и антисоветских сил», — отметил Михаил Демурин.

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2922695.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Приказ 1941 года о концлагерях русских Карелии издал Маннергейм* 


«Русский генерал» Густав Карлович Маннергейм, как с восхищением называют его нынешние недомонархисты, гноил русских в концлагерях.


Москва, 1 мая 2020, 12:11 — REGNUM Создание концлагерей для русского населения Карелии осуществлялось по приказу главнокомандующего вооружёнными силами Финляндии военного маршала Карла Маннергейма, изданному в 1941 году. Электронная копия и перевод документа на русский язык опубликованы на сайте фонда «Историческая память».
Приказ Маннергейма № 132 датирован 8 июля 1941 года, он хранится в Национальном архиве Финляндии. Документ положил начало политике расовой сегрегации и этнических чисток на территории бывшей Карело-Финской СССР, оккупированной финскими войсками.

В приказе говорится, что пленных советских военнослужащих нужно немедленно разделять по этническому принципу: на карел и русских. К карелам среди мирного населения относиться осторожно, но дружественно.
«Русское население арестовывать и доставлять в концентрационные лагеря», — говорится в приказе.
Отмечено также, что русскоязычных людей с финскими и карельскими корнями не следует относить к русским, если они хотят «присоединиться к карельскому народу».
В апреле Следственный комитет РФ возбудил уголовное дело о геноциде мирного населения Карелии в годы Великой Отечественной войны. Русское население сгоняли в концлагеря, которых насчитывалось не менее 14. За период оккупации в 1941—1944 годах в лагерях находились не менее 24 тыс. человек, из них по меньшей мере 8 тыс. погибли.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/society/2935481.html
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки на ИА REGNUM. 




*Концлагеря Маннергейма. Как финны уничтожали русских в захваченной Карелии - https://varjag2007su.livejournal.com/6220442.html*




*Гиммлер и Маннергейм*



*Финские легионеры из состава элитной дивизии СС Викинг*



*Советские люди расстрелянные финнами*



*Кожа, содранная финнами с живого красноармейца*



*Обледеневшее тело красноармейца, которого финны поливали водой*

----------


## Let_nab

*Маршал Мясник или салями по-маннергеймски*

_Командующий белофинской и финско-фашистской армиями Маннергейм повинен в геноциде народов СССР и несет ответственность за военные преступления и преступления против человечности, совершенные его подчиненными, отличавшимися первобытной жестокостью и варварством. Всякое упоминание об этом фашистском прихвостне и палаче должно быть выметено из России поганой метлой._ 

26 ноября 2017 года в петрозаводской Национальной Библиотеке прошла презентация уже второго издания в России книги «Линии Маннергейма» некоей Элеоноры Иоффе. Книга была выпущена издательством российского «Пушкинского фонда» (!) к 150-летию со дня рождения Маннергейма. Надо полагать, что на очереди Альфред Розенберг – главный идеолог расовой теории, автор окончательного решения «еврейского вопроса». Он ведь родился в Ревеле, а мать вообще из Петербурга. Правда, доска ему уже не понадобится – повесили самого, в полный рост.

А что касается Маннергейма, то не сделав ничего путного на царской службе, он в феврале 1917 года какое-то время скрывался от озверевших либералов, расправлявшихся с офицерами. Подписанный меньшевистско-эсеровским Петросоветом приказ №1 отменил чинопочетание, погоны, отдание чести. Уже к лету стало ясно, что все идет в разнос. Начали создаваться сепаратистские движения в Польше, Украине, Закавказье, Сибири и Финляндии. Туда-то в конце 1917 года и двинул «русский генерал» Маннергейм.
Он сразу же выступил против русских войск, еще остававшихся в Финляндии. Ядро армии Маннергейма составляли егеря – патологические русофобы. Это были финны, прошедшие подготовку в Германии и воевавшие в Первую мировую против русских. Их поддержал высадившийся в Финляндии немецкий корпус фон дер Гольца. 29 апреля 1918 года финны взяли Выборг, начались аресты и массовые расстрелы, причем не только финских красногвардейцев. 

Белофинны провозгласили лозунг: «Стреляй русских!», что можно расценивать как призыв к геноциду. Среди жертв резни были православные священники, несовершеннолетние, женщины и гражданские лица разных национальностей, принятые за русских. Командир выборгского щюцкора, капитан Микко Турунен рассказывал: «(...) их расстреливали между рвами (перед Фридрихсгамскими воротами Выборгского замка – А.В.), где была уже часть расстрелянных, и часть как раз в эту минуту расстреливаемых русских, около нескольких сотен. Расстрел производило примерно сто финляндских солдат, среди которых были и офицеры. Сначала стреляли перекрестным огнем из винтовок, затем палачи спустились вниз в ров и добили одного за другим оставшихся в живых пленных». Поверенный из города Вааса Ёста Бреклунд, который лично участвовал в расстреле: «Почти сразу, как только начали стрелять, большая часть заключенных упала на землю. Несмотря на это, стрельба продолжалась еще примерно пять минут. На валах были военные, егеря (...). Через некоторое время человек в немецкой егерской униформе приказал поднять винтовки и огонь прекратился, после чего мужчины подошли ближе к убитым. Затем сначала двое, один из которых был в немецкой егерской форме, начали из револьвера стрелять в головы раненых, но еще живых людей. Постепенно к ним присоединились и другие. …Зрелище было неописуемо ужасно. Тела расстрелянных лежали как попало, кто в какой позе. Стены валов были с одной стороны окрашены запекшейся кровью. Между валами было невозможно двигаться, земля превратилась в кровавое месиво. О поиске не могло быть и речи. Никто не смог бы осмотреть такие груды тел».

В ходе Гражданской войны в Финляндии белофиннами применялись не только расстрелы, но и европейские формы умерщвления. Из газеты «Известия ВЦИК» от 13 апреля 1918 года: «Троим рабочим они разрубили головы топорами, у двоих вытащили мозги наружу, иных били поленьями по лицу, расплющивая носы и скулы, иным отрубали руки топором. Озверевшие белогвардейцы отрезали у своих жертв языки, потом отрезали уши и выкалывали глаза. Натешившись вдоволь над беззащитными рабочими, они отрубали под конец головы».

Зверства были продолжены в Советской Карелии в 1919 году. Из газеты «Олонецкая коммуна» от 27 мая 1919 года: «При занятии деревни бандой численностью до 1000 человек были захвачены два красноармейца стрелкового полка. Звери, ибо им нет иного названия, одному из красноармейцев топором размозжили череп, а второму вырезали половые органы и положили в карман убитому».

То же творили белофинны в Карельской Трудовой Коммуне и в 1921 году: «Бандиты зверски убили местных коммунистов, которые праздновали день Октябрьской революции. Белых убийц не тронули мольбы населения подарить жизнь этим героям, два года руководившим властью и защищавшим родные поля. Коммунару Игнатову было нанесено 8 ножевых и 16 пулевых ран. Продовольственный инспектор Марушкин зверски замучен: выбит глаз, вырезаны части лица, труп был обнаружен в одном нижнем белье. Труп инспектора Ершова бандиты опустили под лёд».

Во время Советско-финляндской войны 1939-1940 гг. красноармейцы нередко находили в лесу ледяные деревья. Это были советские пленные, которых финны раздевали догола и поливали водой до тех пор, пока те не превращались в лёд. В 1941 году Маннергейм, будучи союзником Гитлера, разрешил немцам занять финскую территорию. По его распоряжению финский флот начал минирование советских территориальных вод накануне нападения Германии на Советский Союз. Таким образом, Финляндия начала агрессию против СССР ещё до германского вторжения. При этом нередко можно услышать, что Маннергейм якобы «спас» Ленинград, остановив финские войска на старой границе 1939 года и хотел лишь «просто» вернуть то, что потерял в годы «Зимней войны» 1939−1940 гг. Это ложь. Финские войска дошли до реки Свирь и Онежского озера, был захвачен Петрозаводск. А на Карельском перешейке финны просто не смогли прорваться к Ленинграду с севера – их не пустили защитники города. Но о намерениях Маннергейма красноречиво говорят финские газеты того времени: «Снова бьет наша артиллерия. Пять батарей одновременно начинают посылать снаряды ленинградцам» (газета «Ууси Суоми»). «Бомбардировка Ленинграда – величественное зрелище. Нет сомнения, что тысячи и еще тысячи, особенно из гражданского населения, погибнут в этой игре» (газета «Илкка»). «Ленинград попадет в наши руки в виде руин. Жители погибнут от голода» (газета «Суомен Саномат»). «Теперь этот город Ленинград должен погибнуть» (газета «Ани Суунта»).

Согласно приказу главнокомандующего финской армией фельдмаршала Маннергейма от 8 июля 1941 г. все «инородцы», то есть русские, направлялись в концентрационные лагеря в рамках программы этнических чисток. По данным доктора исторических наук С.Г. Веригина, «в 1941—1944 гг. финские войска оккупировали две трети территории Советской (Восточной) Карелии, на которой осталось около 86 тыс. местных жителей, считая и перемещенных из Ленинградской области. Родственные финнам в этническом отношении карелы, вепсы, представители других финно-угорских народов должны были остаться на своей территории и стать будущими гражданами Великой Финляндии. Этнически не родственные финнам местные жители, в основном русские, рассматривались как иммигранты, не националы или инонационалы (эти термины использовались в документах финских властей)».

Н.И. Барышников в книге «Пять мифов в военной истории Финляндии 1940—1944 гг.» отмечает: «Наличие такого приказа Маннергейма все время тщательно скрывалось в официальной финской историографии, хотя указанный документ существует и хранится в Военном архиве Финляндии. Это секретный приказ № 132, подписанный главнокомандующим 8 июля 1941 г., за день до перехода в наступление финских войск — карельской армии в направлении севернее Ладожского озера. В пункте четыре приказа говорилось: “Русское население задерживать и отправлять в концлагеря”».

В сборнике документов «Чудовищные злодеяния финско-фашистских захватчиков на территории Карело-Финской ССР» (Государственное издательство Карело-Финской ССР, 1945) в сообщении Чрезвычайной государственной комиссии говорится, что к концу 1941 года в финских концлагерях находилось около 20 тыс. человек, в подавляющем большинстве — русские. На начало апреля 1942 года их было уже 24 тыс. человек — около 27 % всего населения, находившегося в зоне финской оккупации. Для русского населения были созданы концентрационные лагеря в деревнях Видлица, Ильинское, Кавгозеро, Погранкондуши, Паалу и Усланка, а также шесть концлагерей в Петрозаводске. Всего же для гражданского населения было создано 14 концлагерей. По данным карельского историка К.А. Морозова, в результате тяжелого принудительного труда, плохого питания, голода, эпидемий и расстрелов в лагерях погибло свыше 14 тыс. советских людей, то есть каждый пятый остававшийся в оккупации. Единственной их виной было то, что они были не-финнами и не относились к группе «хеймокансалайнен» («соплеменники», т. е. карелы, вепсы и ижорцы). В отношении «провинившихся» применялись пытки и расстрелы. В эту статистику не входят данные о лагерях для военнопленных, первые из которых начали создаваться ещё в июне 1941 года.

Но самое страшное — это то, как белофинны поступали с пленными на поле боя. Даже у искушенных волосы становятся дыбом – тут ни о каком соблюдении законов и обычаев войны и речи не идет.
АКТ
26 октября 1941 года. 
      Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, военнослужащие 26 СП: военфельдшер 2 батальона Каратаев Фёдор Федосеевич, старшина Карабанин Павел Михайлович, красноармейцы: Коновалов Виктор Иванович и Королёв Николай Зиновьевич, сего числа составили настоящий акт о нижеследующем:
При вступлении нашей части в дер. Столбовая Гора, Медвежьегорского района, Карело-Финской ССР, которая была отбита у финнов, мы нашли в одном из крестьянских дворов труп красноармейца 7-й роты 24 СП Зубехина Николая, зверски замученного и ограбленного финскими живодёрами. У красноармейца были выколоты глаза, вырезаны губы. Обувь Зубехина сняли финны. Они же забрали все документы. Труп нами похоронен в дер. Столбовая Гора, Медвежьегорского района К-Ф ССР. Правильность вышеизложенного подтверждаем подписями.
(Подписи)
АКТ
20 ноября 1941 года.
      Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, подтверждаем, что в бою 13 ноября 1941 года был тяжело ранен красноармеец Сатаев. Эвакуировать его в тыл не успели. Озверевшие финские фашисты изуродовали тяжело раненного красноармейца. При личном осмотре трупа Сатаева мы обнаружили, что у него были выколоты глаза, отрезаны губы, вырван язык, грудь изрезана ножами.
В чём и составлен настоящий акт.
Командир 9-й стрелковой роты лейтенант Федоркович, политрук роты Данидочкин, командир 2-го взвода 9-й роты младший лейтенант Пантютин, красноармеец Борисенко.

9 июня 1944 года Красная Армия начала Выборгско-Петрозаводскую наступательную операцию и 20 июня взяла штурмом Выборг. Корреспондент газеты «Правда» сообщал 25 июня: «С каждым километром продвижения по земле, освобождаемой от врага, перед нашими воинами всё шире развертывается картина кровавых злодеяний финнов. В самом начале наступления на Карельском перешейке бойцы одного из наших подразделений, ворвавшиеся в поселок Тудокас, увидели около пылавшего дома изуродованный труп красноармейца. Спина его была исколота штыками, кисти рук отрезаны... Чудовищным пыткам был подвергнут красноармеец Лазаренко, попавший в лапы маннергеймовцев (так в оригинале – А.В.). Финские палачи вогнали ему в ноздри патроны, а на груди раскаленным шомполом выжгли пятиконечную звезду. Но и этого показалось мало гнусным садистам. Они разбили своей жертве череп и запихали внутрь сухари».

Из доклада о злодеяниях белофиннов на временно оккупированной территории СССР, направленного начальнику ГлавПУРККА А.С. Щербакову его заместителем И.В. Шикиным (Москва, 28 июля 1944 года): «Собран многочисленный материал относительно зверской расправы финских белобандитов над пленными, особенно ранеными, советскими бойцами и офицерами. Он свидетельствует о диких, варварских истязаниях и пытках, которым подвергали финские садисты свои жертвы перед тем, как умертвить их. 

Множество найденных трупов замученных советских офицеров и бойцов имеет ножевые раны, у многих отрезаны уши, нос, выколоты глаза, конечности вывернуты из суставов, на теле вырезали полосы кожи и пятиконечные звезды. Финские изверги практиковали сжигание людей заживо на костре. 25.VI-1944 г. на берегу Ладожского озера найден труп неизвестного красноармейца, заживо сваренного на костре в большой железной бочке. Из показаний военнопленных видно, что среди белофинской солдатни нашел распространение дикий, каннибальский обычай вываривания голов умерщвленных советских военнопленных с целью отделения мягких покровов от черепа. Не менее ужасна участь советских военнопленных, которым в первую минуту была сохранена жизнь. В концлагерях был установлен режим, рассчитанный на вымирание военнопленных медленной, мучительной смертью. Когда в иностранной, в том числе швейцарской, печати появились сообщения о варварском режиме и высокой смертности в финских лагерях для военнопленных, Маннергейм вынужден был в декабре 1942 г. выступить со следующим заявлением: “Английская информация утверждает, что в лагерях для военнопленных в Финляндии умерло от голода 20 ООО пленных. До августа этого года действительно умерло 12 ООО пленных...”».

28 июня 1944 года у деревни Тоску-Сельга финны напали на группу раненых красноармейцев. Они наносили им удары ножом по лицу, разбивали головы прикладами и топорами и умертвили таким образом 71 раненого красноармейца. У гвардии сержанта Артемова лицо было изрезано бритвой, руки вывернуты назад, один раненый облит бензином и обожжен (труп опознать нельзя).

4 июля 1944 года на участке обороны, отбитом нашими бойцами, рядом с окопом лежал труп старшего сержанта. Орудие своего зверства – большой финский нож – финны оставили воткнутым в грудь советского воина. Руки старшего сержанта были выпачканы в крови, а положение трупа доказывало, что финские бандиты засовывали руки старшего сержанта в его перерезанное горло. По найденной красноармейской книжке установлено, что это был старший сержант Бойко. Недалеко от Бойко находились трупы других бойцов. У одного бойца финны отрезали ухо, у другого продолбили во лбу огромную дыру, у третьего выкололи глаза.

20 июня 1944 года при занятии 7-й ротой 3-го стрелкового батальона 1046 сп обороны финнов перед входом в землянку финского КП в траншее была обнаружена голова неизвестного советского бойца, надетая на кол, вбитый перед дверью заминированной землянки.

В газете «Комсомольская правда» от 11 августа 1944 года опубликовано письмо старшего лейтенанта В. Андреева: «Дорогой товарищ редактор! Взгляните вот на это фото. На нем снят лейтенант финской армии Олкинуоря. В руках у него череп замученного и убитого им красноармейца. Как показали пленные, этот зверь в мундире решил сохранить “на память” череп своей жертвы и приказал солдатам выварить его в котле и очистить. И в чемодане у взятого в плен финна Саари мы нашли фотоснимки вроде этого. Саари истязал пленных, отрубал им руки и ноги, вспарывал животы. Он даже установил систему: сначала отрубал ступни, кисти рук, потом голени, предплечья и только потом отсекал голову».

Пленный капрал 4-й роты 25-го батальона 15-й финской пехотной дивизии Кауко Иоганнес Хаикисуо 6 июля 1944 года показал: «Я слышал от солдата Маркуса Койвунен такой случай. Один взвод глубокой разведки бронедивизии Лагуса поймал весной 1943 г. где-то в Карелии красноармейца. Финские разведчики скальпировали красноармейца, повесили скальп на сук, а затем убили пленного. Из этого вы можете заключить, как у нас относятся к русским военнопленным».

Август Лаппетеляйнен, сержант медицинской службы 7-й роты 30-го пп 7-й пд финской армии сделал следующее заявление командованию Красной Армии: «25 апреля 1943 года я и командир 2-го взвода фельдфебель Эско Саволайнен отправились на КП 7-й роты. Командир роты Сеппо Русанен обратился ко мне: “Послушайте, младший сержант. У меня для вас есть задание: мне нужно достать человеческий череп, и вам, как медицинскому работнику, нужно будет выварить голову, чтобы достать череп”. 26 апреля командир роты позвонил мне. Проехали около 2 км. Там был расположен опорный пункт Калле, куда зимой делали нападение русские разведчики. Здесь были убиты три красноармейца, их трупы валялись неубранными. Когда мы с командиром взвода осмотрели эти трупы, то он нашел подходящую голову, я находящимся при мне топором отрубил голову. Затем лейтенант сказал мне: “Возьмите эту голову на лопату, а я ее сфотографирую”. Затем лейтенант сказал мне, что я ее должен буду выварить как можно быстрее, чтобы она не испортилась. До того, как я положил голову в котел, пришел лейтенант и еще раз сфотографировал ее. После этого я видел этот череп на его рабочем столе. А затем в первых числах августа Русанен поехал в отпуск и взял этот череп с собой. По рассказам солдат отделения управления Лиявала и Рясянен, Русанен отвез череп в подарок своей невесте (перевод с финского)».

Солдат 101-го финского пехотного полка Аариэ Энсио Мойланен на допросе показал: «Разведывательно-диверсионный отряд, участником которого я являюсь, поджег деревню Койкари… женщины бежали нам навстречу и просили их не расстреливать. Мы изнасиловали некоторых из этих женщин и расстреляли всех. Никого не оставили. У меня в памяти осталась красивая девочка, которую мы с товарищами изнасиловали, а после расстреляли».

И это далеко не единственный случай истязания финнами детей. Пленный финский солдат 13-й роты 20-й пехотной бригады Тойво Арвид Лайне показал: «В первых числах июня 1944 года я был в Петрозаводске. В лагере помещались дети от 5 до 15 лет. На детей было жутко смотреть. Это были маленькие живые скелеты, одетые в невообразимое тряпье. Дети были так измучены, что разучились плакать и на все смотрели безразличными глазами».

Для «правонарушителей», преимущественно состоявших из женщин и детей, были созданы лагери специального назначения в Кутижме, Вилге и Киндасове, не уступавшие немецким лагерям смерти. «Здесь узники питались мышами, лягушками, дохлыми собаками. Тысячи пленных умирали от кровавого поноса, тифозной горячки, воспаления легких. Врач-зверь Колехмайнен вместо лечения бил больных палками и выгонял на мороз». Под этим письмом подписалось 146 советских граждан, бывших заключенных петрозаводских лагерей.

Комиссия с участием главного судмедэксперта Карельского фронта майора Петропавловского и главного патолога Карельского фронта, доктора медицинских наук, подполковника Ариэль, осмотрев петрозаводское кладбище «Пески», обнаружила 39 групповых могил, в которых захоронено не менее 7 тыс. трупов. Причиной смерти большинства погребенных явилось истощение. У части трупов имелись сквозные повреждения черепа огнестрельным оружием.

Взятый в плен заместитель начальника Олонецкого лагеря № 17 для военнопленных Пелконен на допросе показал: «Я полностью разделял проводимую финнами фашистскую пропаганду. В лице русской национальности я видел исконных врагов моей страны. С таким мнением я пошел воевать против русских. Мой начальник, лейтенант Соининен говорил, что русские даже в плену продолжают оставаться для финнов врагами».

Чрезвычайная Государственная Комиссия установила, что виновными за все злодеяния, совершенные финско-фашистскими захватчиками, являются, в первую очередь, финское правительство и военное командование – в том числе и фельдмаршал Маннергейм.

Под ударами Красной Армии финны начали искать пути для выхода из войны. 4 августа 1944 года ушло в отставку правительство Рюти, президентом страны стал маршал Маннергейм. При этом он также легко бросил своих гитлеровских покровителей, как и в годы Первой мировой войны – царских. В адрес Гитлера со стороны шведофинна последовало следующее заявление: «… Он в своё время убедил нас, что с немецкой помощью мы победим Россию. Этого не произошло. Теперь Россия сильна, а Финляндия очень слаба. Так пусть сам теперь расхлёбывает заваренную кашу…» Вряд ли это можно расценить как слова солдата – скорее, как жалкого наёмника.

Видя перед собой ничтожную фигуру этого престарелого марионетки, Сталин не стал пачкать о него свои руки – просто дал уйти в 1945 году в отставку и доживать свои последние дни в безвестности. Да и с каких это пор мнение Сталина является указом для либеральных писак, монархистов, националистов и адвентистов всех мастей? Восхваляя гитлеровских приспешников, они демонстрируют свое гнилое нутро, беспрерывно изрыгающее все новые ростки фашизма, которым не место на многострадальной земле России и которые следует вымести отсюда поганой метлой.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

…..

----------


## Let_nab

*Путин призвал Запад осудить Мюнхенский сговор и раздел Чехословакии*

Президент связал попытки переписать историю с политической борьбой в некоторых странах.

МОСКВА, 8 мая. /ТАСС/. Президент Владимир Путин считает, что западные страны сделали бы правильно, хотя бы сейчас осудив «Мюнхенский сговор» и раздел Чехословакии накануне Второй мировой войны. Об этом он заявил в интервью для фильма Андрея Кондрашова «Война за память» на телеканале «Россия-1».
«Ведь посмотрите, что тогда произошло. Вот это и есть сговор, секретная часть. Написанная, не написанная, но это все в документах у нас есть. И Советский Союз, на самом деле, в конце восьмидесятых годов осудил секретную часть пакта Молотова-Риббентропа. Ну, почему же, почему бы сегодня нашим коллегам не сделать то же самое — не осудить вот этот раздел Чехословакии?» — сказал российский лидер.

Путин напомнил, что не раз говорил о том, как складывались годы, предшествовавшие Второй мировой войне. Он сделал акцент на том, что «в Советском Союзе все это прекрасно помнили и знали». «Ведь Советский Союз предпринял колоссальные усилия для того, чтобы создать антигитлеровский пакт. Никто же не поддержал. Более того, в тридцать восьмом году ведущие западные страны — и Великобритания, и Франция — встретились в Мюнхене с Гитлером, с Муссолини и подписали соответствующий документ, который мы всегда называли Мюнхенским сговором. И отдали на растерзание Чехословакию», — напомнил глава российского государства.

По его мнению, «как бы там было приятно или неприятно кому-то, но в этом поучаствовала Польша тогдашняя». «Больше того: напрямую вступили в сговор с Гитлером, причем персонально, именно с ним, договариваясь о том, что Польша заберет часть Чехословакии — Тишинскую область и еще один прилегающий район, — подчеркнул Путин. — Напрямую, Гитлер прямо — у нас же документы есть, — прямо говорит: «Мне было непросто представлять ваши интересы в Мюнхене, но [я] это сделал». На это Польша, заметил президент РФ, ответила с благодарностью. «Даже по дням расписали. Гитлер говорит: «Только не заходите в Чехословакию в один день с нами, на следующий день». «Ну, это прямой сговор», — добавил Путин.

Президент привел оценки крупнейших политических деятелей того времени, которые заявили, что «война теперь неизбежна».

*«И война началась. Причем же Советский Союз здесь? Советский Союз был вообще последним из крупнейших держав, которые подписали с Германией пакт о ненападении. До этого все подписали. И что же, это основание, чтобы обвинять Советский Союз в подготовке и развязывании Второй мировой войны?» — резюмировал глава государства.*

30 сентября 1938 года в Мюнхене на встрече Адольфа Гитлера с премьер-министрами Великобритании, Франции и Италии Невиллом Чемберленом, Эдуардом Даладье и Бенито Муссолини было подписано соглашение, согласно которому Чехословакия должна была передать Судетскую область Германии с 1 по 10 октября 1938 года; территориальные притязания Венгрии и Польши должны были быть удовлетворены в течение трех месяцев за счет Чехословакии. Соглашение было подписано 30 сентября, в тот же день чехословацкое правительство приняло его без одобрения Национального собрания. В 1939 году Чехословакия была оккупирована Германией.

Путин считает, что попытки переписать историю происходят в тех странах, где идет внутриполитическая борьба, и некоторым силам нужно «взбодрить электорат».

Глава государства согласился с тем, что в современном мире есть риск возрождения нацизма. «Думаю, что риск возрождения нацизма есть, но он не связан с попытками переиначить, переписать историю. Вообще это к истории не имеет никакого отношения. Это имеет отношение к сегодняшнему дню», — сказал Путин.
По его мнению, «это инструмент решения внутриполитических вопросов сегодняшнего дня для некоторых стран, которые опираются на определенные круги внутри своей страны, и всячески муссируют эту проблему».

«Проблема переписи истории связана с тем, что идет внутриполитическая борьба в некоторых странах. И те, кто это делает, они взбадривают свой электорат вот таким способом», — полагает президент.

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/8428391

*Путин напомнил о сговоре Польши с Гитлером*

Президент России Владимир Путин напомнил о сговоре правительства Польши с фюрером Германского рейха Адольфом Гитлером в 1938 году, закончившемся разделом Чехословакии. Об этом глава государства заявил в интервью журналисту Андрею Кондрашову, пишет ТАСС.

Путин вновь обратил внимание на заключение соглашения между Великобританией, Францией и Италией с Гитлером, которое в советской и российской историографии принято называть Мюнхенским сговором. Представители польского государства перед переговорами в Мюнхене напрямую вступили в контакт с Гитлером, договорившись об аннексии Тешинской области Чехословакии, отметил российский лидер.

«Даже по дням расписали. Гитлер говорит: "Только не заходите в Чехословакию в один день с нами, на следующий день". Ну, это прямой сговор», — добавил президент.

Путин не впервые поднимает тему предвоенной политики европейских государств. Об этом он неоднократно высказывался в декабре прошлого года, в частности, упомянув деятельность Юзефа Липского, который в бытность послом Польши в Германском рейхе одобрительно высказался об идее Гитлера выслать евреев из Старого Света в Африку. В одном из выступлений президент назвал Липского сволочью и антисемитской свиньей. Из-за заявлений главы государства между Москвой и Варшавой возник дипломатический скандал, который разрешился только к концу января.

*Путин заявил об отсутствии у России чувства вины за Вторую мировую войну*

У России нет и не может быть чувства вины за Вторую мировую войну. Об этом заявил президент России Владимир Путин в интервью телерадиокомпании «Мир».
По словам главы государства, нет оправдания тем, кто пытается переписать историю и возложить вину за войну на СССР, который потерял в ней 27 миллионов граждан.
В том же интервью Путин отметил, что умение россиян не жалеть себя — характерная черта народа. «Перед моими глазами стоят такие примеры, как героическое поведение наших военнослужащих в Афганистане, как подвиг десантников Псковской дивизии. (...) Поэтому я думаю, что это на самом деле в крови у народов России — не жалеть себя, если того требуют обстоятельства», — сказал он.

Накануне Министерство обороны США опубликовало презентацию об истории Второй мировой под названием «День Победы в Европе: время празднования, размышления». В частности, в американской версии истории упоминается о вторжении СССР в Польшу в 1939 году.

Согласно официальной версии Польши, СССР в сентябре 1939 года напал на страну вместе с нацистской Германией. При этом Россия имеет иной взгляд на историю Второй мировой. 22 сентября 1939 года в Бресте по случаю передачи города советской стороне прошел торжественный парад частей Красной армии и вермахта. 28 сентября 1939 года Германия и СССР заключили Договор о дружбе и границе, завершив тем самым территориальный раздел Польши.

----------


## Let_nab

*«Гитлер и его скромные друзья»*






Этот фильм из хорошей серии фильмов Минобороны России:

2 - «Каннибальский план обустройства Востока»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYoBXIcLsaU&t=399s

3 - «Эвакуация как сверхпроект»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBgtzOF_pHQ

4 - «Дубина народной войны»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzNhmjei02o

5 - «Небо над Русской землей»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb7MJJBZd3A

6 - «На воде и под водой»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4px0w9tLCs

7 - «Миллион святых имен той войны»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF87EcaSR4M

8 - «Аты баты, шли с экрана в бой солдаты»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfXbEPGujeI

9 - «Чёрные мифы о Красной армии»
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RefKu1XGWZU

10 - «Непобедимая Япония на пути русского танка»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrJlrcDimLw

11 - «Маршалы Победы»
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBH-takHzu8

----------


## Let_nab

Война с фашизмом в Испании – это отдельная тема. Она заслуживает особого внимания, так как ярко показала – что такое фашизм, кто его взрастил и кто на его стороне.

Советские добровольцы-герои проявили в этой первой схватке с фашизмом подлинный героизм. Однако фашизм взял верх. Основная причина не в том, что СССР был слаб или мы мало оказали помощь братскому народу Испании. Нет. Основная причина в том, что капиталисты всего мира по началу заняли выжидающе-наблюдающую позицию, а потом открыто сделали ставку на фашизм и поддержали его, в надежде в последствии направить его на СССР и его руками уничтожить нашу страну.

Представляю серию фотографий в цвете и чёрно-белых - торжества фашизма в Берлине по поводу своей победы в Испании. Легион «Кондор». Данный шабаш наглядное доказательство поддержки мировым капитализмом фашизма, нацизма и Гитлера. Только благодаря этой поддержке расцвёл фашизм в Европе и расцвёл нацизм в Германии. Только благодаря этой поддержке стал возможен этот шабаш фашизма в Берлине. Если бы США, Англия, Франция вмешались и напрямую поддержали СССР – то в зародыше уничтожили бы фашизм. Но главная задача США, Англии, Франции, как и их приспешников была - уничтожить СССР, причём выгодно это сделать чужими руками – руками Гитлера, которого фактически привели к власти. 
*Главные виновники Второй мировой войны – это ведущие капиталистические страны - США, Англия и Франция взрастившие и поддержавшие фашизм, который и начал эту бойню, впоследствии повернув её и против своих хозяев.* 

Фотографии из исторического Архива - встреча легиона "Кондор" в Берлине по возвращении из Испании, где победил фашизм:



































…………….

----------


## OKA

" Эхо войны"... 

Борцунам за "идеалы западной демократии",  бородатым и усатым "девочкам-дезигнерам" ,  и пр. бандерофилам  и "шутникам",  смотреть-бояццо))

Отседа :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5872765.html

----------


## Let_nab

> " Эхо войны"... 
> 
> Борцунам за "идеалы западной демократии",  бородатым и усатым "девочкам-дезигнерам" ,  и пр. бандерофилам  и "шутникам",  смотреть-бояццо))


*Нормальная международная практика строго пресекать разного рода недоумков с их фашистскими шутками.*

К сожалению, эта международная практика наказания пропаганды нацизма-фашизма действует не во всех государствах. В частности, не действует на Украине, государствах Прибалтики, Италии и т.д... Вот в Италии свободно продаётся винишко с этикетками своего фашиста и ничего (скин внизу)...









*Назвали первенца Адольфом. Папаша позировал в колпаке ку-клукс-клана с малышом. Невинная  шутка, не правда ли?
У милой супружеской пары выяснились связи с запрещенной неонацистской группировкой .*














………..


или вот как пишут в статье..., что мол еврейский художник по мультимедийным эффектам Shahak Shapira. Собрал "шутки" посетителей мемориала жертвам Холокоста и с помощью фотошопа сделал их авторов *известными*.

Цинк - https://petapixel.com/2017/01/21/art...ing-photoshop/

Вот тут его примеры:







*ИМХО: Хотя лично моё мнение, касаемо Фотошопа этого еврея, очень даже противоречивые... По мне так его Фотошоп более отвратителен, чем банальные фото\селфи посетителей мемориала просто стоящие или лежащие... По большому счёту это тут художник, со своим извращённым видением, взял и расположил посетителей мемориала Холокоста на фоне фашистских преступлений.* 

…………….

*Касаемо российского персонажа, то вот как он объясняет свою "шутку". И хоть кол на голове теши!!! По мне так он просто болбо*б, кои как дураки на деревне, даже на форуме тут присутствует свой "Чарли Шин(Топпер Харли)":*

----------


## Let_nab

*«Какие-то люди»: Навальный «слил» своих сторонников, обвиняемых в реабилитации нацизма* 

Цинк - https://www.ridus.ru/news/327621?utm...=pulse_mail_ru



Не утихает общественное обсуждение скандала вокруг патриотической акции «Бессмертный полк онлайн», в ходе которой на сайты шествия были загружены фотографии Гитлера, Гиммлера и других нацистских преступников.
Несмотря на то, что СКР доказал связь обвиняемых в реабилитации нацизма с «Фондом борьбы с коррупцией» Алексея Навального, сам лидер ФБК предпочитает игнорировать эту тему. А его правая рука, Леонид Волков называет задержанных сторонников фонда «приколистами» и «какими-то людьми».

Вот цитата со стрима Волкова TL;DR:
Я так понимаю, что кто-то стал прикалываться или как-то эту систему взламывать и эксплуатировать, раз там можно любую фотографию загрузить и что угодно написать. Вот кто-то загрузил Гитлера без усов с придуманной биографией и еще что-то. Это не хорошо, это одобрить, безусловно, нельзя, но это довольно естественная реакция каких-то людей на мрачный официоз, принуждение и так далее. Какие-то люди стали хулиганить.
Волков добавил, что вся история вокруг инцидента на «Бессмертном полке» является политической кампанией против Навального: «Никакого другого политического смысла у всей этой истории нет, кроме какого-то наката на нас».

На оправдания Волкова обратила внимание Ксения Собчак:
Леонид Волков вообще не в себе? Я понимаю что мы все ненавидим СК, но он не нашел ничего лучше, чем называть загружавших фото нацистов мерзавцев просто «приколистами». Кстати, удивительно, что «приколистами» он называет людей загружавших фото Гиммлера, Гитлера и Геббельса, и это человек, который себя называет «сионистом». Но чего только не скажешь назло власти,
 — отметила Собчак в Telegram.
В ответ на выпад Собчак Волков стал отказываться от своих слов («Нет, я не называл фигурантов этого безумного и абсурдного уголовного дела „просто приколистами“») и обвинил ее в «отработке темника». Сам же Навальный в очередной раз принял решение не комментировать доказанную связь обвиняемых в реабилитации нацизма с ФБК.

Таким образом, задержанные сторонники Навального оказались «отработанным материалом»: глава ФБК их попросту бросил после завершения этого витка продолжающейся антироссийской кампании.
Профессор Высшей школы экономики, политтехнолог Олег Матвейчев в интервью «Ридусу» подчеркнул, что Навального интересует лишь собственное политическое реноме — раздувать скандал высказываниями на тему связи задержанных с ФБК ему не выгодно:
Навальный в этом смысле грамотный человек: любой его комментарий на эту тему только привлечет лишнее внимание к его сетке сторонников и ее связью со скандалом в ходе акции «Бессмертный полк онлайн». Его задача состоит в том, чтобы максимально быстро люди забыли ситуацию, что члены его сетки участвовали в этой антироссийской акции. Если своими заявлениями он будет привлекать внимание, то общество будет его еще больше ассоциировать с врагами, выступившими против «Бессмертного полка».

Что касается антироссийской информационной кампании, которая достигла своего апогея в ходе диверсии с «Бессмертным полком», то есть все признаки того, что она организована на Западе, убежден Матвейчев.
Все кампании такого рода готовятся заранее. Пиарщики сидят в Белом доме или рядом с ним и на год вперед расписывают их план. Они прекрасно знали, что в 2020 году празднуют 75-летие Победы, знали, что Путин планировал парад и так далее. Естественно, наращивание всех негативных статей началось заранее. Всевозможных демотиваторов, смешков и так далее. Все это изложено в докладе компании Игоря Ашманова «Крибрум»: мониторинг социальных сетей показал, как из месяца в месяц, неделю за неделей шло наращивание информационных усилий против России. Были вбросы терминов «победобесие», тезисов «Гитлер и Сталин — одно», «изнасилованные немки» и так далее.

По словам эксперта, основным орудием у организаторов кампании выступала Украина, из которой шло 40% подобных публикаций. В распространении использовали и сетку сторонников Навального.
А «выстрелом Авроры», громким информационным поводом внутри давно срежиссированной кампании послужил тот самый резонансный твит Белого дома, убежден Матвейчев.


https://twitter.com/WhiteHouse/statu...Fnews%2F327621



Напомним, Следственный комитет установил личности подозреваемых в реабилитации нацизма, разместивших на сайтах акции «Бессмертный полк — онлайн» фотографии Гитлера, Гиммлера и других нацистских преступников. Четверо из них находятся в России: Даниил Симонов (Пермь), Андрей Шабанов (Самара), Денис Воронцов (Волгоград) и Вячеслав Круглов (Ульяновск). Против них возбуждены уголовные дела по ч. 1 ст. 354.1 УК РФ, у них прошли обыски.

Все четверо были участниками сообществ ФБК в социальных сетях и высказывали поддержку деятельности Алексея Навального.
Проведенное накануне исследование ВЦИОМ подтвердило максимальную нетерпимость россиян к инциденту в ходе онлайн-акции:




Следствие изучает все обстоятельства произошедшего и продолжает розыск всех лиц, участвовавших в атаке на «Бессмертный полк».
По словам председателя Центрального штаба Всероссийского общественного движения «Волонтеры Победы» Ольги Амельченковой, организаторам «Бессмертного полка онлайн» удалось выявить 646 уникальных ip-адресов, с которых на сайт загружались неуместные и оскорбительные фото.

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня занят ознакомлением с архивными документами. Очень много интересного по обещанной ранее Путиным теме реальных виновников начала 2 Мировой войны! 
Уж действительно - Запад был и остаётся сборищем каких-то гнусных лживых и злобных агрессоров.

*Росархив выложил в открытый доступ более 1700 документов о предыстории Второй мировой*

Беспрецедентная по своему объему и значимости подборка документов подготовлена в соответствии с поручением Президента России 

21 мая 2020 г. Федеральное архивное агентство (Росархив) открыло онлайн-доступ к комплексу архивных документов, кино- и фотохроники, посвященных предыстории Второй мировой войны. Вниманию общественности представлено более 1700 документов из государственных и ведомственных архивов архивов, в том числе:  Архива внешней политики Российской Федерации (АВП РФ), Архива Службы внешней разведки Российской Федерации (Архив СВР), Центрального архива Федеральной службы безопасности Российской Федерации (ЦА ФСБ), Российского государственного архива социально-политической истории (РГАСПИ) и Российского государственного военного архива (РГВА).
Среди опубликованных документов – документы советской военной и внешней разведки (доклады, донесения и сообщения агентов, переводы документов, полученных агентурным путем, сводки разведывательных данных), шифртелеграммы,  докладные записки и информационные письма советских дипломатов, трофейные  материалы французских и германских спецслужб. Половина документов публикуется впервые. Хронологические рамки коллекции – с 1933 по сентябрь 1939 гг.
Публикация документов является первой частью масштабного интернет-проекта «Вторая мировая война в архивных документах», реализуемого Федеральным архивным агентством (Росархив) при участии архивных служб Министерства иностранных дел РФ, Министерства обороны РФ, Федеральной службы безопасности РФ и Службы внешней разведки РФ. Проект реализуется в соответствии с п. 4 “к” Перечня поручений по реализации Послания Президента Федеральному Собранию Российской Федерации 15 января 2020 г. № Пр-113.
Электронные копии документов размещаются на базе информационных ресурсов Президентской библиотеки Управления делами Президента Российской Федерации. Ознакомиться с документами можно здесь.

Прямая ссылка на подборку документов по годам - https://www.prlib.ru/collections/1298142

----------


## Let_nab

*Очччень любопытные документы из Росархива! Обращу внимание на дату - 7 апреля 1939 года... Фашистские планы агрессии - на одном плакатике. Взгляд из 1939 года на несколько лет вперёд. А ведь всё происходило именно так как нарисовано., не скрывали фашисты своих планов.*

Карандашиком на плакате подписаны государства....

----------


## Let_nab

В Архиве присутствуют интересные документы касаемые советской военной помощи Чехословакии при военной агрессии в эту страну, в соответствии с ранее заключённым договором. Договор выложен выше на ветке.

Перед приготовлением вторжения Германии, Польши и Венгрии в Чехословакию - СССР прямо дал гарантию выполнения своих договорных обязательств перед Чехословакией. При этом по тексту договора можно заметить одну интересность. По желанию Чехословакии, та приплела Францию - как третью сторону и поставила условия СССР, что Франция должна была первой оказать военную помощь Чехословакии и только после этого помощь может оказывать СССР... Если Франция такую помощь не окажет, то СССР как бы не имел уже формального права оказывать помощь Чехословакии. Несмотря на это СССР дал гарантию, что при агрессии в Чехословакию, СССР не в зависимости от действий Франции готов оказать военную помощь Чехословакии - всё зависит от желания самой Чехословакии на эту помощь.

Несколько документов в части касающихся советской авиации для помощи в Чехословакии: 
В Чехословакию были направлены советские авиаторы, которые поначалу изучили возможности аэродромов Чехословакии. И вот документы, что в Чехословакию прибыли и советские военные самолёты.





Доклад начальника II отдела Главного штаба Войска Польского Т. Пелчиньского начальнику Главного штаба Войска Польского В. Стахевичу о дислокации советской авиации на территории Чехословакии с указанием количества техники и личного состава (с приложением карты)












Агентурное донесение во II отдел Главного штаба Войска Польского о количестве и дислокации советских бомбардировщиков на территории Чехословакии















По итогу произошло то, что внешние силы сменили правительство в Чехословакии, которое отказалось от помощи СССР и сдалось агрессорам. Франция так и не пришла на помощь Чехословакии, так как она совместно с Великобританией (без участия и согласия СССР) заключило Мюнхенский Пакт с Гитлером и просто отдало Чехословакию ему, как они выражались, на "умиротворение" Германии и остальных друзей Гитлера, желающих поживится разделом чешских территорий... 
Фактически, сговор Франции и Великобритании с Гитлером по передаче ему Чехословакии  - явилось той основной и важной причиной начала 2 Мировой войны, о которой и говорил Владимир Владимирович...

----------


## Let_nab

*Фактические уроки 75-й годовщины Второй мировой войны - Статья Владимира Путина в National Interest*

Ссылка на официальный сайт Президента - 75 лет Великой Победы: общая ответственность перед историей и будущим • Президент России

Статья президента РФ Владимира Путина с оценкой событий, предшествовавших Второй мировой войне, и в частности о "мюнхенском сговоре", опубликована в американском журнале National Interest. Глава государства приурочил ее написание к 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, статья вышла в свет за два дня до парада Победы на Красной площади, который в этом году из-за коронавируса был перенесен с 9 мая на 24 июня. Впервые о намерении написать статью к годовщине Победы Путин сказал в декабре 2019 года на большой ежегодной пресс-конференции. Он сообщил тогда, что ознакомился с уникальными архивными материалами, где "все разложено по годам, по месяцам, чуть ли не по дням - как происходил процесс умиротворения Гитлера". (Перевод дан по публикации на официальном сайте президента России. Заголовки National Interest и на сайте президента отличаются).

Ссылка на National Interest - https://nationalinterest.org/feature...LmABFy-niBoDL0

----------


## Let_nab

*Просто послушайте... Пробирает до самого уголка сознания и просто невозможно сдержаться от эмоций...*

----------


## Let_nab

*Бывший начальник штаба Врангеля генерал Махров о походе Красной армии 1939 года*

_Бывший начальник штаба генерала П. Н. Врангеля П. С. Махров о походе Красной армии в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию в 1939 г.
Несколько фрагментов воспоминаний генерала П. С. Махрова о событиях 1939 г. и походе Красной армии в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию. Петр Семенович Махров — офицер Генерального штаба, участник Русско-японской, Первой мировой и Гражданской войн. В 1918 г. Махров жил на Украине, а в 1919–1920 гг. принимал участие в Белом движении на Юге России, после чего эмигрировал. В эмиграции жил во Франции, где и написал обширные воспоминания. С 1932 года генерал Махров вместе с семьей проживал в Каннах. Несмотря на то, что во время гражданской войны Петр Семенович занял сторону белых. Мимо внимания Махрова не могли пройти и события сентября 1939 г., когда части Красной армии совершили поход в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию. Вопреки распространенному среди белой эмиграции антисоветизму, Махров воспринял случившееся с энтузиазмом, как возвращение Россией своих исконных земель, оккупированных поляками. В 1941 году он не побоялся обратиться с просьбой к советскому послу во Франции. Махров писал Богомолову о том, что желает вступить в ряды Красной Армии, причем согласен даже на звание рядового._

*«Возвращение русскими своих земель, занятых поляками, мне давало удовлетворение»*

Напомним, что последний раз в составе Польши эти территории оказались в результате Советско-польской войны 1919–1920 гг.: 
Виленский край был оккупирован в 1920 г. и официально вошел в состав Польши в 1922 г., другие восточные регионы присоединены по Рижскому мирному договору 1921 г. 
Неудивительно, что судьба этих пограничных областей вновь решалась в 1939 г. Суждения Махрова перекликаются с оценкой другого противника большевиков, великого князя Александра Михайловича, данной в 1933 г.: «Когда ранней весной 1920-го я увидел заголовки французских газет, возвещавшие о триумфальном шествии Пилсудского по пшеничным полям Малороссии, что-то внутри меня не выдержало, и я забыл про то, что и года не прошло со дня расстрела моих братьев. Я только и думал: «Поляки вот-вот возьмут Киев! Извечные враги России вотвот отрежут империю от ее западных рубежей!» Я не осмелился выражаться открыто, но, слушая вздорную болтовню беженцев и глядя в их лица, я всей душою желал Красной армии победы… 
Мне было ясно тогда, неспокойным летом двадцатого года, как ясно и сейчас, в спокойном тридцать третьем, что для достижения решающей победы над поляками Советское правительство сделало все, что обязано было бы сделать любое истинно народное правительство. Какой бы ни казалось иронией, что единство государства Российского приходится защищать участникам III Интернационала, фактом остается то, что с того самого дня Советы вынуждены проводить чисто национальную политику, которая есть не что иное, как многовековая политика, начатая Иваном Грозным, оформленная Петром Великим и достигшая вершины при Николае I: защищать рубежи государства любой ценой и шаг за шагом пробиваться к естественным границам на западе! 
Сейчас я уверен, что еще мои сыновья увидят тот день, когда придет конец не только нелепой независимости прибалтийских республик, но и Бессарабия с Польшей будут Россией отвоеваны, а картографам придется немало потрудиться над перечерчиванием границ на Дальнем Востоке». 

Поход в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию в 1939 г. позволил СССР защитить свои интересы в Восточной Европе, в том числе решить важные задачи по обеспечению безопасности западных границ накануне Великой Отечественной войны. Присоединенные территории на 250–350 км увеличили расстояние, которое пришлось преодолеть вермахту в 1941 г. до советских центров, лишили нацистскую Германию возможности использовать эти территории как плацдарм для наступления. Все это осложнило действия гитлеровцев и не позволило им занять Москву. Кроме того, присоединение Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии спасло от гибели или отсрочило смерть проживавших там сотен тысяч людей, которые в противном случае подлежали уничтожению в результате нацистской истребительной политики.

И к довершению всего поляки, к удивлению своему, увидели, как с востока вступала русская Красная армия, занимая исконные русские земли, захваченные поляками в 1920 году и еще ранее…

Во французских и русских газетах появились тенденциозные статьи, искажавшие действительность корректного поведения Красной армии на польской территории. Русские представлялись варварами, разбойниками и грабителями подобно тому, как красных солдат изображали иностранные корреспонденты в первую финляндскую войну, предвещая победу «Великой Финляндии!»… 

Что произойдет дальше с Польшей, конечно, я тогда не знал, но скажу откровенно, что возвращение русскими своих земель, занятых поляками, мне давало удовлетворение. Предо мной пронеслись некоторые события 1920–21 годов, когда я был представителем Врангеля в Польше. Когда я представлялся польскому военному министру генералу Соснковскому, в прошлом русскому адвокату, получившему образование в Петербурге, этот надменный шляхтич позволил в отношении меня хамство: сам назначив мне час приема, он не принял меня сейчас же, а заставил минут 15 ждать в грязной приемной. В разговоре со мной он подчеркивал свое презрение и к большевикам, и к России вообще, которая, по его мнению, была якобы в стадии разложения… Это он говорил мне, русскому генералу, конечно, потому, что теперь за мной не стояла великая Российская империя… Я едва владел собой, чтобы не встать и, хлопнув дверью, уйти… Вернувшись к себе в управление (в Варшаве), я рассказал эту историю моим сослуживцам Генер[ального] штаба полковнику Гофману6 и Щербицкому и закончил: «О, если бы Господь Бог дал мне дожить до того дня, когда русские войска вновь вступят в Варшаву!» 

И вот Господь услышал мою молитву… Правда, еще русские войска не вступили в Варшаву, но уже польское правительство, ютившееся на задворках во Франции, складывало чемоданы, дабы со своим главнокомандующим генералом Сикорским уехать в Англию… 

Мне вспомнилась вульгарная польская песенка, которую мне приходилось слышать в 20-х годах в Варшаве. Она характеризует польскую самоуверенность и пренебрежительное отношение к России. Мне говорили, что эту песенку, считавшуюся в России «революционной», поляки, подвыпивши, пели в Одессе. Мотив ее был бравурный, угрожающий и веселый. 

Вот одна из ее строф: 
Еще Польска не згинэла пуки мы жиемы. 
Еще вудка не скваснела пуки мы пиемы. 
Еще москаль в дупа вэзьме, кеды мы захцемы.

В переводе на русский язык это будет так:
Еще Польша не погибла, пока мы живем. 
Еще водка не скисла, пока мы ее пьем. 
Еще москаль будет выпорот, если мы захочем.

В таком же духе было еще несколько куплетов, и каждый из них заканчивался бурным припевом: «Еще москаль в дупа вэзьме, кеды мы захцемы!» Вот тебе и «Москаль в дупа вэзьме!» — подумал я, узнав о вступлении Красной армии в Польшу. 

В 20-х годах в Варшаве в витринах магазинов можно было видеть батальные картинки, изображавшие позорное бегство русских оборванных казаков, седла которых были увешаны награбленным имуществом, курами, поросятами и пр. Преследуя эти разбойничьи банды на низкорослых лохматых лошаденках, за ними неслись на породистых конях в элегантных мундирах с саблями наголо польские уланы и рубили головы беглецам. 
Теперь же мне попался советский сатирический журнал, на котором был изображен худой, с маленькой головой на длинной шее, высокий, остроносый мужчина с испуганным лицом, развивающимися от ветра волосами и бегущий из Польши громадными шагами, с чемоданами в руках в Румынию. Эта карикатура, очень хорошо напоминавшая польского премьер-министра Бека, была подписана одним словом — «Бег», от слова бежать в созвучии с фамилией Бек. Кратко и скромно, но ясно и сильнее, чем батальные картинки о победоносных польских уланах.

Характеристика поляков:

Впрочем, все это было продолжение «векового спора славян между собою». Я очень близко знал поляков и любил их за их сердечность, доброту, за их гостеприимство. Я отлично знал польских солдат и офицеров, служивших со мной или под моим начальством в Императорской армии, и глубоко их уважал за их доблесть, храбрость, благородство и честность. Мне приходилось встречаться с польской аристократией: с князем Янушем Радзивиллом, один из замков которого — «Несвиж» — находился в Минской губ. Новогрудского уезда, с кн[язем] Любомирским, графом Станиславом Тышкевичем15, сделавшими мне визит в Варшаве в бытность мою представителем Врангеля при польском правительстве. Я познакомился с кн[язем] Сапегой, бывшим в 1920 г. министром иностранных дел. 

Еще во время Первой мировой войны я встречался с графом Потоцким, состоявшим главноуполномоченным в российском Красном Кресте. Наконец, в мирное время я знал в Минской, Киевской и Волынской губернии многих аристократов — польских помещиков в роде Снядецких, Остророгов, Бржезовских и др. Все они отличались тонкостью воспитания, серьезным образованием, деликатностью и тактом. Это была действительно квалифицированная европейская аристократия. За малым исключением, все они были богатейшие землевладельцы, как потомки феодалов средневековой Польши.

Другим привилегированным и более многочисленным классом в Польше была «шляхта». Она и по своему материальному благополучию, и по своему общественному облику гораздо ниже стояла польских магнатов. Когда-то шляхта у них была на положении вассалов, любивший свободу (вльность), этот дворянский класс, гордый и честолюбивый, играл большую политическую роль. Со шляхтой считались не только польские магнаты, но и короли… Среди шляхетства в Польше можно было встретить зажиточных и бедных помещиков, арендаторов фольварков, управляющих имениями и всевозможных государственных и общественных служащих. В массе это был очень симпатичный народ, по своим привычкам в укладе жизни очень похожий на русских, но отличавшийся некоторой горячностью и преувеличенным понятием своего превосходства над крестьянами и мещанами. В запальчивости гордый шляхтич говорил: «Естем родовитый поляк и непозвалям шарпать мэго гонору!» (Я благородный поляк и не позволяю задевать мою честь). К польскому высшему классу нужно отнести и духовенство, по своему образованию и тонкости воспитания значительно превосходившее русских попов. Оно пользовалось большим уважением польских католиков. Авторитет ксендзов был чрезвычайно большой.

Наконец, следует крестьянство. Польский крестьянин до «отбудования ойчизны» (до восстановления отечества) Пилсудским не пользовался политическими правами и занимал в государстве последнее место… Польские крестьяне в общем были очень трудолюбивы, религиозны и дисципли[ни]рованы шляхетством и ксендзами. Не имея достаточно земельного надела, зажиточных крестьян было мало. В Галиции их очень эксплуатировали богатые евреи, скупившие земли у разорившихся польских помещиков. По своему темпераменту и душевным качествам наиболее солидными были познанские поляки, хорошо выдрессированные немцами; галицийские были самыми забитыми, угнетенными евреями. «Варшавяки», т. е. поляки центральной Польши, отличались своей легкомысленностью, хвастовством и ловкостью в делах. 

Наконец, «кресовые» поляки, жившие на «кресах», на восточной окраине государства, по своему характеру, темпераменту и работоспособности ничем или почти ничем не отличались от русских крестьян. Это был для русских наиболее симпатичный тип соседа. Все польские крестьяне, как и шляхетство, были большие хлебосолы и с широким размахом, подобно нашим русским, они любили угостить «москаля» от души неизменным «килишком вудечки» (рюмочкой водочки), а еще лучше «килишком старки» (рюмочкой старой), выдержанной водки, о каковой на западе и понятия не имеют… 
Из всех славян поляки нам по духу самый близкий народ, несмотря на то, что мы вечно враждовали. Оглядываясь назад, теперь видно, что причиной этому были не народные особенности, а исторические причины государственного существования — феодальный строй. Он покоился на земельных богатствах и даровом труде крепостных крестьян. Земли принадлежали небольшой касте олигархов — магнатов вроде Радзивиллов, Сапег, Потоцких, Чарторыйских, Вышневецких и пр. Польская шляхта была их вассалами, а король — политическим землею — завоевание Литвы, Украины и России в 16 и 17 столетии. 

К началу 20-го века уже давно не существовало феодализма в чистом его виде, но народная психика продолжает донашивать исторические предания. Польша после трех разделов была завоевана Россией, что, конечно, не могло способствовать успокоению вражды между двумя соседями, хотя императорская власть сохранила за лояльными польскими магнатами их латифундии и имения за шляхтой, а крестьян освободила от крепостной зависимости… 

В 1920 году, посещая районы квартирования 3-ей Русской армии генерала Врангеля, расположенной в Польше, мне приходилось останавливаться в деревнях и беседовать с крестьянами. Всюду они встречали меня приветливо и вспоминали «добрые часы за Миколая» (хорошие времена в царствование Николая II). К большевикам они относились отрицательно… Судя по газетам, вступление Красной армии в пределы Польши было встречено радостно русским населением. Русские, жившие в пограничной польской полосе, много натерпелись от произвола польской администрации и от гонения на православную церковь. Польские крестьяне вначале держались сдержанно и поглядывали с опаской на нашественников, а потом, увидя, что их никто не обижает, примирились со своей судьбой...….

Источники и литература:
Великий князь Александр Михайлович. Воспоминания. М.: Захаров, 2001. 526 с. 
Махров П. С. В белой армии генерала Деникина: Записки начальника штаба главнокомандующего Вооруженными Силами Юга России. СПб.: Logos, 1994. 304 с. 
Ганин А. В. «Белая гвардия» по Булгакову и по Махрову // Родина. 2018. № 12. С. 116–119. 
«Не страшны никакие Соловьи-Разбойники». Начальник штаба Врангеля о Сталинградском триумфе / публ. А.В. Ганина // Родина. 2013. № 1. С. 71–74.
Ганин А. В. События 1917–1919 гг. на Украине в освещении генерала П. С. Махрова // Славянский альманах. 2018. Вып. 1–2. С. 144–156.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> *Фактические уроки 75-й годовщины Второй мировой войны - Статья Владимира Путина в National Interest*
> 
> Ссылка на официальный сайт Президента - 75 лет Великой Победы: общая ответственность перед историей и будущим • Президент России
> 
> Статья президента РФ Владимира Путина с оценкой событий, предшествовавших Второй мировой войне, и в частности о "мюнхенском сговоре", опубликована в американском журнале National Interest. Глава государства приурочил ее написание к 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, статья вышла в свет за два дня до парада Победы на Красной площади, который в этом году из-за коронавируса был перенесен с 9 мая на 24 июня. Впервые о намерении написать статью к годовщине Победы Путин сказал в декабре 2019 года на большой ежегодной пресс-конференции. Он сообщил тогда, что ознакомился с уникальными архивными материалами, где "все разложено по годам, по месяцам, чуть ли не по дням - как происходил процесс умиротворения Гитлера". (Перевод дан по публикации на официальном сайте президента России. Заголовки National Interest и на сайте президента отличаются).
> 
> Ссылка на National Interest - https://nationalinterest.org/feature...LmABFy-niBoDL0

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

20 апреля 2020 г. Следственный комитет России (СКР) официально заявил о проведении процессуальной проверки по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 357 Уголовного кодекса РФ («геноцид»). Как отмечается в заявлении, данная проверка будет касаться событий, связанных с финской оккупации территории Карелии в 1941 – 1944 гг.
«В настоящее время рассекреченные УФСБ России по Республике Карелия материалы об уничтожении военнопленных и представителей мирного населения СССР славянской национальности в концентрационных лагерях, созданных на территории современной Республики Карелия финской оккупационной администрацией в годы Великой Отечественной войны, изучаются следователями, – говорится в заявлении СКР. – По свидетельствам узников концлагерей, условия проживания, а также нормы питания и трудовой повинности носили несовместимый с жизнью характер, в результате чего за период оккупации в концентрационных лагерях погибли тысячи человек, в том числе несовершеннолетние и малолетние дети. После изучения рассекреченных материалов и проведения отдельных проверочных мероприятий действиям финских захватчиков и их пособников в отношении мирного советского населения будет дана соответствующая правовая оценка».
В 1941 – 1944 гг. большая часть входившей в состав Советского Союза Карело-Финской ССР была оккупирована финскими войсками. На оккупированной территории финской военной администрацией с целью изоляции так называемого «ненационального» (не финно-угорского) населения оккупированных территорий были созданы концентрационные лагеря для мирных граждан. Согласно исследованию д.и.н. Сергея Веригина (Петрозаводский государственный университет), на начало апреля 1942 г. в концлагерях для мирного населения находилось около 24 тысяч человек, что составляло около 50% славянского населения оккупированной территории. Всего же, по оценкам историков, за годы оккупации через финские концлагеря для мирного населения прошло не менее 30 тысяч человек, включая женщин, детей и стариков. По официальным финским данным, в концлагерях погибло более 4 тысяч заключенных, однако эти данные не являются окончательными. Советские же источники называют значительно более высокую цифру – 7 тысяч человек.
В историографии отмечается, что создание концлагерей для мирного «ненационального» населения Карелии осуществлялось на основе подписанного маршалом К. Маннергеймом приказа № 132 от 8 июля 1941 г. Несмотря на то, что этот хранящийся в Национальном архиве Финляндии документ хорошо известен историкам, его электронный образ и полный перевод на русский язык, насколько нам известно, до сих пор не публиковались. Настоящая публикация исправляет эту досадную ситуацию и позволяет русскому читателю ознакомится с документом, положившим начало политике расовой сегрегации и этнических чисток в оккупированной финскими войсками Карелии.





«ШТАБ 8.7.1941
Командный отдел
№132/Koм.2/41
Касается: обращение с военнопленными и поведение на захваченных территориях
Довести до офицерского, унтер-офицерского и рядового состава следующее:
1. При взятии в плен советских войск необходимо сразу же отделять офицеров от солдат, а также карел от русских. Пленных необходимо тщательно охранять, ненужные разговоры с ними запрещены.
2. При необходимости контактов с населением, проживающим за линией границы, необходимо не разглашать военные секреты. Разведка противника работает тщательно и умело и на занятой нами территории.
3. Нужно быть осторожными с продовольствием, которое досталось в виде трофеев. Оно, как, например, колодцы, может быть отравлено. Также на захваченных территориях могут быть инфекционные болезни.
4. К восточным карелам надо относиться дружественно, но осторожно. Русское население брать в плен и направлять в концентрационные лагеря. К русским не следует относить русскоязычных людей, которые имеют финские и карельские корни и которые хотят присоединиться к карелам.
5. К женщинам должно быть безупречное отношение, безотносительно к каким группам населения они относятся.
6. Солдатам необходимо объяснить, что население относится к православному вероисповеданию. К православным священникам надо быть почтительным, но осторожным. К церковным обрядам и церковной утвари надо относиться с почтением.
7. Всеми способами необходимо сохранить запасы зерна и фуража. Необходимо охранять местные запасы продовольствия. Если отмечаются попытки местного населения к, примеру, уничтожению складов, укрыванию продовольствия или его воровству, Эти попытки должны пресекаться твердой рукой. Сельхозмашины, орудия труда беречь от уничтожения.
8. Фронтовые части должны демонстрировать достоинство финского воина надлежащим образом, соблюдая в любой ситуации безукоризненную дисциплину и порядок..
Главнокомандующий вооруженных сил военный маршал Маннергейм
Начальник Генштаба генерал-майор В.Е. Туомпо«
Перевод с финского языка выполнен А.Д. Вильновым. Мы чрезвычайно благодарны директор Военного музея Карельского перешейка Баиру Иринчееву, исправившему имевшиеся в первоначальном варианте перевода погрешности.

----------


## Let_nab

…...
*Сегодняшнее подтверждение делами - сказанных слов президентом Путиным относительно истины о той войне, лживости западной пропаганды в её освещении и назначении вины на СССР.*

* СКР возбудил дело о геноциде в Псковской области в годы ВОВ*

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...036-7HJN2.html
Следственный комитет РФ возбудил уголовное дело по статье 357 УК РФ («Геноцид») после обнаружения в Псковской области места захоронения убитых в войну мирных жителей. Об этом сообщила официальный представитель ведомства Светлана Петренко.
В поселке Моглино, где располагался в годы Великой Отечественной войны концлагерь, были найдены останки 46 человек, которые были убиты выстрелом в голову. Среди погибших - девять женщин.
С помощью архивных источников следователи выяснили, что в годы оккупации в Моглинском концлагере было уничтожено более 3000 человек. Массовые расстрелы фашисты проводили в окрестностях многих населенных пунктов, в том числе деревни Глоты.
Сейчас СКР совместно с Минобороны продолжают извлекать останки людей в районе поселка Моглино, а также проводят поисково-разведывательные мероприятия в районе поселка Глоты.

.......

Немецкий концлагерь для военнопленных в деревне Моглино под Псковом стоял на особом счету у немецкого командования. С 1941 по 1944 год в общей сложности там погибло около 3000 человек разного возраста и национальностей. Выжить там удалось лишь единицам. До последнего времени в истории Моглинского концлагеря, который существовал на территории Псковского района с первых месяцев войны, было много неизвестных страниц. Но Управление ФСБ по Псковской области рассекретило часть уголовного дела о преступлениях эстонских карателей в лагере Моглино. На этих 100 страницах документов содержатся показания тех, кто стал свидетелем многочисленных казней и пыток, а также показания самих палачей.

Псков был захвачен немецкими войсками 8 июля в ходе наступления на Ленинград. В течение трех лет вся Псковская область входила в так называемый рейхскомиссариат Остланд вместе с Эстонией, Латвией и Литвой. По планам нацистского командования, часть региона после Второй мировой войны планировалось передать Эстонии, и эстонских карателей активно задействовали на оккупированной Псковщине. Освобожден Псков был 23 июля 1944 года в ходе Псковско-Островской операции. Спустя два месяца от немецких войск была очищена и территория Эстонии.

В уголовном деле под номером С-17412 в выдержках из шести томов приводятся показания трех карателей, действовавших в лагере. Еще один свидетель из числа бывших охранников приводит подробные детали расправ - массовых расстрелов, показательных казней, пыток, сообщает РИА "Новости".

В акте от 29 марта 1945 года указывается, что лагерь для военнопленных был организован вскоре после оккупации города и района на территории бывшей погранкомендатуры. В нем содержались как военные, так и мирные граждане. В материалах дела рассказывается и об устройстве лагеря. Худшие условия быта были у военнопленных. Первую партию из почти 300 военнопленных пригнали в ноябре 1941 года. "За зиму 1941-1942 годов от холода и голода в лагере "Моглино" из 280 человек осталось в живых около 20", - говорится в рассекреченных документах.

В акте 1945 года приводятся и показания свидетелей - жителей окрестных деревень, ставших очевидцами расправ и издевательств. Так, одна женщина видела, как заключенных избивают плетками и резиновыми палками. Как ей сказали, они хотели обменять выданное мыло на хлеб. Другой свидетель говорит, что все лагерники были обречены - постоянный голод, холод и террор.

В документе приведены имена эстонских карателей, совершавших преступления под Псковом в годы Великой Отечественной войны, среди них и те, кто мог скрыться от следствия.
Там больше 10 десятка фамилий: Кайзер, Тоомпере, Блекман, Саабас, Кайтс, Кург, Охврилла, Вайнло, Алла. 

Также приводятся показания еще троих. Они датированы 1967 годом. Это Арнольд Веедлер, Эрих Лепметс, Эдуард Торн, которые охраняли лагерь в деревне Моглино, а также исполняли приказы руководства о расстрелах. 
Каждый из них признается, что участвовал в расправах. Они называют оружие, из которого убивали людей. При этом точное количество жертв не приводится. 
Описывается в документах и то, как и где проводились расстрелы. Правда, ни один из обвиняемых не смог припомнить точных мест захоронений из-за "лет, которых прошло много". 

При этом в карточках, которые хранились в картотеке Эстонской полиции безопасности оккупационного периода, каждый из них называл себя верующим - лютеранином. Веедлер, Лепметс и Торн были расстреляны по решению советского суда 26 февраля 1968 года.

Также в документах указывается, что каратели с фамилиями Сепп, Коллина, Похл, Плесс, Лулло, Ефимов, возможно, избежали уголовного преследования, потому что не было установлено их местонахождение. Дело против них после войны выделили в отдельное производство. В рассекреченной документации нет конкретных данных об этих людях и информации о том, понесли ли они в итоге какое-то наказание.

В 1963 году в Управлении КГБ по Псковской области работал "розыскник", оперуполномоченный Михаил Пушняков. 
Однажды, находясь по служебной надобности на станции Моглино Псковского района, он разговорился с местными жителями, и речь зашла о размещавшемся в этих местах в годы войны концентрационном лагере и массовых расстрелах его узников. 
Пушняков выяснил, что об охранниках эстонской "роты особого назначения", производивших казни, мало что известно, и к ответственности за свои деяния они так и не были привлечены, и решил вплотную этим заняться. 

Итогом работы и стало хранящееся в архиве УФСБ по Псковской области уголовное дело NС-17412. 
Изначально в моглинской "фабрике смерти" содержались советские военнопленные, труд которых использовали при ремонте дороги "Рига-Псков". По воспоминаниям местных жителей, из 280 солдат через несколько месяцев в живых осталось не больше 30. 

С марта 1942 года в лагерь стали свозить еще и мирное население,. 
Это место стало называться "пересыльным лагерем для неблагонадежных лиц" и находилось в прямом ведении Псковского внешнего отдела эстонской полиции безопасности и СД. 
Жили узники в неотапливаемых помещениях конюшни, кладовой и бани бывшей погранзаставы. Каждому заключенному полагалось на день по 300 граммов хлеба с опилками и литр мутной баланды на воде с необработанным просо. 

Тот, кто не умирал от голода, погибал от слабости, болезней, непосильного труда, и это считалось самым "мягким" вариантом развития события. Многие узники становились жертвами лагерных наказаний - за малейшую провинность их сажали в карцер на два дня или избивали резиновыми дубинами, лопатами, прутьями. 
Самым традиционным и обыденным наказанием за колючей проволокой был расстрел. 
Лишали жизни за национальность, за побеги, за цвет глаз и волос, за то, что удавалось бежать соседям по нарам. 
Нередко устраивались "воспитательно-показательные" публичные казни, за которыми узникам надлежало наблюдать стоя на коленях. 
Но массовые расстрелы обычно не проводились на территории Моглинского лагеря или около него. Заключенных вывозили в безлюдные места у деревень Глоты, Анрохново, салотопка кожевенного завода, район Ваулиных гор, массив возле дома лесника Павлова. 

Самой страшной страницей в истории Моглинского лагеря стали расстрелы малолетних узников. Их лишали жизни на глазах у матерей. Стреляли в затылок и в упор, забивали насмерть лопатами. Насиловали девочек во время пьяных оргий... 

О том, сколько детей погибло за три года в застенках моглинской фабрики смерти, точно неизвестно. В 1945 году комиссия по расследованию совершенных немецко-фашистскими захватчиками злодеяний на территории концлагеря обнаружила в захоронениях 41 труп ребенка. Но это только третья часть безымянных могил.
Казни детей проводились не только по предписаниям немецкого командования, но и по инициативе самих эстонских комендантов и охранников Моглинского лагеря.
Оперуполномоченному Михаилу Пушнякову удалось установить судьбу всех 34 охранников. Из них к тому времени 19 проживали в странах Запада, а 7 - в Эстонии. 
В 1968 году состоялся суд над уцелевшими преступниками "роты особого назначения", трое из них были приговорены к высшей мере наказания, а еще один - к 15 годам лишения свободы.


























Рейсхфюрер СС Генрих Гиммлер приветствует солдат Эстонского легиона

----------


## Let_nab

*Представляю интересные статьи из газеты "Известия" от 27 апреля 1943 года с текстами Ноты и статьёй об отношении СССР к польскому правительству в Лондоне. Некоторые пишут, что не справляются с "много букв", но для общего развития стоило бы напрячься и прочитать - многое в понимании истории станет на свои места. Об этом вам Мария Захарова не расскажет.*

…….

*Нота советского правительства о решении прервать отношения с польским правительством в Лондоне. 25 апреля 1943 г.*


25 апреля 1943 года народный комиссар иностранных дел т. В. М. Молотов передал польскому послу г-ну Ромеру ноту Советского правительства следующего содержания:

«Господин Посол,
По поручению Правительства Союза Советских Социалистических Республик я имею честь довести до сведения Польского Правительства нижеследующее:
Поведение Польского Правительства в отношении СССР в последнее время Советское Правительство считает совершенно ненормальным, нарушающим все правила и нормы во взаимоотношениях двух союзных государств.
Враждебная Советскому Союзу клеветническая кампания, начатая немецкими фашистами по поводу ими же убитых польских офицеров в районе Смоленска, на оккупированной германскими войсками территории, была сразу же подхвачена Польским Правительством и всячески разжигается польской официальной печатью. Польское Правительство не только не дало отпора подлой фашистской клевете на СССР, но даже не сочло нужным обратиться к Советскому Правительству с какими-либо вопросами или разъяснениями по этому поводу.
Гитлеровские власти, совершив чудовищное преступление над польскими офицерами, разыгрывают следственную комедию, в инсценировке которой они использовали некоторые подобранные ими же самими польские профашистские элементы из оккупированной Польши, где все находится под пятой Гитлера и где честный поляк не может открыто сказать своего слова.
Для «расследования» привлечен как польским правительством, так и гитлеровским правительством Международный Красный Крест, который вынужден в обстановке террористического режима с его виселицами и массовым истреблением мирного населения принять участие в этой следственной комедии, режиссером которой является Гитлер. Понятно, что такое «расследование», осуществляемое к тому же за спиной Советского Правительства, не может вызвать доверия у сколько-нибудь честных людей.
То обстоятельство, что враждебная кампания против Советского Союза начата одновременно в немецкой и польской печати и ведется в одном и том же плане, - это обстоятельство не оставляет сомнения в том, что между врагом союзников - Гитлером и Польским Правительством имеется контакт и сговор в проведении этой враждебной кампании.
В то время как народы Советского Союза, обливаясь кровью в тяжелой борьбе с гитлеровской Германией, напрягают все свои силы для разгрома общего врага русского и польского народов и всех свободолюбивых демократических стран, Польское Правительство в угоду тирании Гитлера наносит вероломный удар Советскому Союзу.
Советскому Правительству известно, что эта враждебная кампания против Советского Союза предпринята Польским Правительством для того, чтобы путем использования гитлеровской клеветнической фальшивки произвести нажим на Советское Правительство с целью вырвать у него территориальные уступки за счет интересов Советской Украины, Советской Белоруссии и Советской Литвы.
Все эти обстоятельства вынуждают Советское Правительство признать, что нынешнее правительство Польши, скатившись на путь сговора с гитлеровским правительством, прекратило на деле союзные отношения с СССР и стало на позицию враждебных отношений к Советскому Союзу.
На основании всего этого Советское Правительство решило прервать отношения с Польским Правительством.
Прошу Вас, господин Посол, принять уверения в моем весьма высоком уважении В. Молотов».

Можно увеличить и почитать в оригинале:




*Ответ СССР польским пособникам Гитлера*

26 апреля с.г. была опубликована нота о решении Советского Правительства прервать отношения с Польским Правительством. Эта нота явилась ответам Советского Правительства на позицию Польского Правительства и всё его поведение по отношению к Советскому Союзу в связи с клеветнической кампанией, затеянной гитлеровскими шулерами по поводу убийства польских офицеров в Катынском лесу за Смоленском. Две недели немецко-фашистская печать и радио беснуются, распространяя чудовищную клевету на Советский Союз, стараясь всеми средствами и способами замазать совершенное гитлеровцами новое преступление против польского народа, стараясь отвести от себя ответственность за свои злодейства. Две недели гитлеровские клеветники изощряются в бешеной травле Советского Союза, с садистской методичностью расписывают выдуманные ими самими «большевистские зверства», не останавливаясь перед прямой подтасовкой фактов, перед явной фальсификацией и жульничеством, рассчитанными на людей, слишком легковерных или не особенно разбирающихся в преподносимых им гитлеровцами ворохах низкопробной лжи, клеветы и провокаций. Все средства гитлеровские провокаторы пустили в ход, чтобы скорее добиться своих грязных целей, чтобы не только получше прикрыть свои преступления, но и попытаться в то же время нанести удар по единству антигитлеровского лагеря и поколебать дружбу советского и польского народов. 

Гитлеровские головорезы, явившие перед миром многочисленные примеры своих чудовищных зверств, своей неподдающейся никакому описанию жестокости и варварства, истребившие и продолжающие истреблять сотни тысяч поляков в самой Польше, опустошившие польскую землю и угнавшие в проклятое фашистско-немецкое рабство десятки и десятки тысяч сынов и дочерей польского народа, залившие потоками крови каждый квадрат земли, на который ступила нога гитлеровских солдат, своим сапогом безжалостно топчущих и уничтожающих имущество, культуру, свободу польского народа, вот — эти-то гитлеровские головорезы пытаются теперь выдать себя за добродетельных изобличителей преступлений, совершенных ими самими в Катынском лесу!

Достаточно, напомнить о миллионах жертв гитлеровского террора, павших под ударами немецко-фашистских палачей в порабощенных, ограбленных и окровавленных гитлеровскими оккупантами странах, чтобы весь цинизм затеянной гитлеровскими клеветниками провокаторской игры немедленно и полностью был бы разоблачен! И разоблачен раньше всего теми, кто на себе испытал ужасы гитлеровской тирании!

Между тем в отношении польских правительственных кругов во главе с самим Польским Правительством этого не произошло. Больше того. Польское Правительство сразу же подхватило клевету гитлеровцев и дало сигнал своей официальной печати поддержать эту провокаторскую кампанию. Одновременно с немецко-фашистской печатью польские газеты и польское радио — «Сьвит» развернули погромную агитацию против СССР. Польское Правительство, лицемерно заявляя в своем официальном коммюнике о том, что оно привыкло ко лжи германской пропаганды и понимает цель ее «разоблачений», на деле стало на путь поддержки этих «разоблачений» и сейчас же, как только немецко-фашистские лжецы изрыгнули свою поганую ложь, включилось в фашистскую клеветническую кампанию.

Польское Правительство не сочло необходимым обратиться к Советскому Правительству по этому вопросу. Оно действовало за спиной Советского Правительства. Польское Правительство выпустило на сцену министерство национальной обороны, которое 16 апреля, т.-е. уже на третий день после первых публикаций немцами своих вымыслов о польских офицерах, опубликовало коммюнике в духе гитлеровских сообщений. 17 апреля выступило с такого же рода заявлением само Польское Правительство, развернув таким образом во-всю враждебную Советскому Союзу клеветническую кампанию.

Гитлеровские власти, разыгрывая беспримерную по своей наглости и лживости следственную комедию, привлекли к участию в ней польских профашистов из оккупированной Польши. Разумеется, это «расследование», осуществляемое без всякого участия Советского Правительства на территории, оккупированной немцами, в условиях невыносимого гитлеровского террора, не может вызвать доверия ни одного сколько-нибудь честного человека, знающего цену гитлеровских уголовных приемов. Стараясь придать «расследованию» сколько-нибудь серьезный вид, гитлеровцы сделали попытку прикрыть его авторитетом Международного Красного Креста, воспользовавшись тем, что Польское Правительство обратилось к Международному Красному Кресту с просьбой направить на место своих представителей. Между тем Польскому Правительству не могло не быть понятным с самого начала, что ни о какой «проверке» в условиях гитлеровского террора не могло быть и речи, что в этих условиях Красный Крест неизбежно должен был бы превратиться в орудие обмана, в простого участника гитлеровской следственной инсценировки. В своем единении в этих вопросах с гитлеровским правительством Польское Правительство доказало наличие некоего сговора между польским и немецко-фашистским правительствами.

Всё это дало полное основание Советскому Правительству заявить в своей ноте следующее: «То обстоятельство, что враждебная кампания против Советского Союза начата одновременно в немецкой и польской печати и ведется в одном и том же плане, — это обстоятельство не оставляет сомнения в том, что между врагом союзников — Гитлером и Польским Правительством имеется контакт и сговор в проведении этой враждебной кампании».

Опубликованная 26 апреля с.г. нота Советского Правительства срывает маску с польских сотрудников Гитлера, с авторов клеветнических махинаций и гнусной инсценировки, режиссером которой является Гитлер.

Нота Советского Правительства далее гласит:

«В то время, как народы Советского Союза, обливаясь кровью в тяжелой борьбе с гитлеровской Германией, напрягают все свои силы для разгрома общего врага русского и польского народов и всех свободолюбивых демократических стран, Польское Правительство в угоду тирании Гитлера наносит вероломный удар Советскому Союзу».

Польское Правительство забыло всё то горе и разорение, какое принесли Польше кровавые немецкие оккупанты. Оно забыло бомбардировки польских городов, опустошение сёл и деревень, слезы польских жен и матерей, кровь польских солдат и офицеров, павших в боях за отчизну против озверелых гитлеровских орд. Промышленность Польши разрушена, ее сельское хозяйство разорено, миллионы поляков превращены в рабов, и сотни тысяч отправлены в Германию на беспросветную фашистскую каторгу. Немецкие оккупанты безжалостно истребляют на территории занятой ими Польши польских граждан только за то, что они являются поляками и не хотят превращаться в бессловесных рабов немецких захватчиков. Германские власти согнали польских крестьян с их земель, включенных ныне в Третью Империю. Жесточайшим репрессиям подвергаются поляки на оккупированной территории Польши.

Подобное вероломное поведение Польского Правительства находит свое объяснение. Уже давно официальная польская печать открыто предъявляет притязания польских империалистических кругов на территории Советской Украины, Советской Белоруссии и Советской Литвы. Агрессивные вожделения Польского Правительства довели его до сговора с гитлеровским правительством, терзающим польский народ. Здесь лежат корни враждебной клеветнической кампании против Советского Союза, предпринятой одновременно Польским Правительством и Гитлером. В ноте Советского Правительства заявлено:

«Советскому Правительству известно, что эта враждебная кампания против Советского Союза предпринята Польским Правительством для того, чтобы путем использования гитлеровской клеветнической фальшивки произвести нажим на Советское Правительство с целью вырвать у него территориальные уступки за счет интересов Советской Украины, Советской Белоруссии и Советской Литвы».

Польское Правительство стало на вероломный путь сговора с Гитлером — врагом польского и русского народов, врагом всех свободолюбивых народов. Оно прекратило на деле союзные отношения с СССР, стало на позицию враждебных отношений с СССР, сделало невозможным сохранение отношений с Советским Союзом.

На основании всего этого Советское Правительство решило прервать отношения с Польским Правительством.

Нет никакого сомнения в том, что борющийся за свою свободу и независимость польский народ осудит вероломное поведение Правительства Сикорского, нанесшего предательский удар общему делу борьбы против палача народов — Гитлера.

Решение нашего Правительства означает, что интересы Советского Союза и неприкосновенность священных прав его народов находятся под мощной и бдительной защитой. Это решение свидетельствует также о том, что Гитлер и его помощники всегда получат должный и решительный отпор со стороны СССР, который уверен в правоте своего дела и в своих силах.

----------


## Let_nab

*Очередной пост для тех, кто хочет получить информацию из первоисточника, тем самым составить своё истинное понимание историческим фактам. 

Актуальная на сегодняшний день брошюра 1948 года "Фальсификаторы истории. Историческая справка"

Настоятельно рекомендую не полениться и почитать!

В ней ответ на вопрос - об истинных причинах начала Второй мировой войны с конкретным перечислением виновных и их деяний.*



Привожу только Введение:

В конце января Государственный Департамент Соединённых Штатов Америки в сотрудничестве с английским и французским Министерствами Иностранных Дел опубликовал сборник донесений и различных записей из дневников, гитлеровских дипломатических чиновников, снабдив этот сборник таинственным заглавием «Нацистско-советские отношения 1939—1941 г.г.».

Как видно из предисловия к этому сборнику, Правительства США, Великобритании и Франции ещё летом 1946 г. договорились между собой об опубликовании захваченных в Германии американскими и английскими военными властями архивных материалов германского министерства иностранных дел за 1918—1945 годы. Обращает на себя внимание при этом то обстоятельство, что в опубликованный сборник оказались включёнными лишь материалы, относящиеся к 1939—1941 годам, материалы же, относящиеся к предшествующим годам и, в частности, к мюнхенскому периоду, в сборник Государственным Департаментом не включены и, таким образом» скрыты от мирового общественного мнения. Это, конечно, не случайно и преследует цели, не имеющие ничего общего с объективным и добросовестным отношением к исторической правде. Чтобы как-нибудь оправдать в глазах общественного мнения одностороннее опубликование этого сборника непроверенных и произвольно надёрганных записей гитлеровских чиновников, англо-американская печать пустила в ход выдуманное объяснение, будто «русские отвергли предложение запада совместно опубликовать полный отчёт о нацистской дипломатии».
Это заявление англо-американских кругов не соответствует действительности.

В действительности, дело обстояло так. Советское Правительство, в связи с появившимися летом 1945 года в иностранной печати сообщениями о начавшейся в Англии подготовке к опубликованию трофейных документов, захваченных в Германии, обратилось к Правительству Великобритании, настаивая на том, чтобы советские эксперты участвовали в совместной разработке немецких материалов, захваченных англо-американскими войсками. Советское Правительство считало недопустимым издание таких документов без общего согласования и, вместе с тем, не могло взять на себя ответственность за опубликование документов без тщательной и объективной проверки, так как опубликование указанных материалов без этих элементарных условий могло бы только привести к ухудшению отношений между государствами — членами антигитлеровской коалиции. Однако английское Министерство Иностранных Дел отклонило советское предложение, сославшись на то, что постановка Советским Правительством вопроса об обмене копиями захваченных гитлеровских документов является преждевременной.

Известно также, что 6 сентября 1945 года американская делегация в Политическом Директорате Контрольного Совета в Германии представила свой проект директив об обращении с германскими архивами и документами. Этот проект предусматривал установление единого для всей Германии порядка сбора и хранения архивов, а также права доступа к ним представителей государств, входящих в Организацию Объединённых Наций. Предусматривалась также возможность снятия копий с документов и их издание. Это предложение рассматривалось на четырёх заседаниях Политического Директората, но по просьбе англичан и американцев было отложено под предлогом отсутствия у них указаний, а затем после заявления американского представителя, что Правительство США готовит новое предложение и просит представленный проект считать недействительным, вопрос с повестки дня Политического Директората был снят.

Таким образом, заявление, что якобы Советское Правительство отказалось от участия в подготовке публикации германских архивных материалов, является ложным.
Одновременно с опубликованием упомянутого выше сборника в Соединённых Штатах и зависимых от них странах, как по мановению волшебной палочки, поднялась новая волна травли и разнузданной клеветнической кампании по поводу заключённого в 1939 году между СССР и Германией пакта о ненападении, якобы направленного против западных держав.

Таким образом, подлинная цель опубликования в США сборника об отношениях между СССР и Германией в 1939—1941 годах не вызывает никаких сомнений. Эта цель заключается не в том, чтобы дать объективное изложение исторических событий, а в том, чтобы исказить действительную картину событий, оболгать Советский Союз, оклеветать его и ослабить международное влияние Советского Союза, как подлинно демократического и стойкого борца против агрессивных и антидемократических сил.
Такая вероломная позиция соответствует взглядам на характер межсоюзнических отношений, типичным для правящих кругов англо-американских стран и заключающимся в том, что вместо честных и искренних отношений между союзниками, их взаимного доверия и поддержки, проводится политика использования всяких возможностей вплоть до клеветы — для ослабления своего союзника, для использования его в своих узких интересах и укрепления своего положения за его счёт.

Нельзя также упускать из виду стремление правящих кругов США своей клеветнической кампанией против СССР подорвать влияние прогрессивных элементов в своей стране, стоящих за улучшение отношений с СССР. Удар по прогрессивным элементам в США имеет, несомненно, при этом своей целью ослабить их влияние, ввиду предстоящих осенью 1948 года выборов нового Президента США.

Сборник насыщен документами, состряпанными гитлеровскими дипломатическими чиновниками в дебрях немецких дипломатических канцелярий. Уже одно это обстоятельство должно было бы предостеречь от одностороннего использования и опубликования документов, отличающихся односторонностью и тенденциозностью, излагающих события с позиций гитлеровского правительства и преследующих цель дать этим событиям благоприятное для гитлеровцев освещение. Именно поэтому Советское Правительство было в своё время против одностороннего опубликования трофейных германских документов без предварительной и тщательной совместной их проверки. Даже французское правительственное агентство Франс Пресс вынуждено признать, что порядок публикации материалов, преданных гласности тремя Правительствами без ведома Советского Союза, «не совсем соответствует нормальной дипломатической процедуре».

Тем не менее, английское Правительство не согласилось с этим. Американское, английское и французское Правительства пошли на одностороннее опубликование немецких документов, не останавливаясь перед фальсификацией истории, пытаясь оклеветать Советский Союз, вынесший на своих плечах основную тяжесть борьбы против гитлеровской агрессии.

Тем самым эти Правительства взяли на себя всю ответственность за последствия такого одностороннего акта.
Ввиду такого обстоятельства Советское Правительство считает себя вправе, в свою очередь, опубликовать те секретные документы об отношениях между гитлеровской Германией и Правительствами Англии, Франции и США, которые попали в руки Советского Правительства и которые скрыли эти Правительства от общественного мнения. Они скрыли эти документы, не хотят их публиковать. Но мы считаем, что эти документы, после всего случившегося, должны быть преданы гласности, чтобы можно было восстановить историческую правду.

Советское Правительство располагает важной документацией, захваченной советскими войсками при разгроме гитлеровской Германии, опубликование которой поможет правильно осветить действительный ход подготовки и развития гитлеровской агрессии и второй мировой войны.

Этой же задаче служит и публикуемая ныне Советским Информационным Бюро при Совете Министров СССР историческая справка «Фальсификаторы истории».
Относящиеся к этому вопросу секретные документы будут опубликованы в ближайшее время»


*Ссылка для скачивания, брошюра в формате pdf* - Советское информационное бюро - Фальсификаторы истории (историческая справка) [1948, PDF, RUS] :: RuTracker.org

Вот магнет ссылка - magnet:?xt=urn:btih:16307A60578429EDC14175F06B383A  B3AF88F639

----------


## Let_nab

*Попалась любопытная статья из газеты "Новое слово" № 100, 1943 года.*

Для инфы: "Новое слово" - пронацистская иллюстрированная газета русской эмиграции. Издавалась в Берлине в 1933—1944 годах.

Информация про гибель в советской Сибири около 400 тысяч польских детей. Поднемецкая газета со ссылкой на информированного польского епископа в английской газете. Прям - "Ударим смычкой по большевизму!".
А по нынешним временам смотрится даже слабовато.
Можно ж было польской курве подсочинить, как заградотряды гнали польских детей в атаку на немцев или что-нибудь про детские урановые рудники. Почему факт не раскрутили как расстрел кровожадным Сталиным польских офицеров в Катыне? Ведь это же дети! Там более это 400 тысяч детей в сравнении с 22 тысячами здоровых мужиков в форме. Надо бы в Сибири мемориал сделать, чтобы Дуда туда на самолёте слетал как Качинский, в туман... Да и вот в Тегеране Иране ведь целое кладбище есть. Там тоже должно что-то произойти.  
Как-то недоработка какая-то!? Или реально наплевать на польских детишек!? 
Скорее всего это явное голимое враньё, которое не прокатит в отличии... 




Вот такая газетка была...

----------


## Let_nab

*Путин назвал коллаборационистами сторонников искажения истории войны*
- https://news.mail.ru/society/43189059/?frommail=1

Президент Владимир Путин назвал *«коллаборационистами сегодняшнего дня»* тех, кто сейчас соглашается с инициаторами искажения исторической правды о событиях Второй мировой войны.

Он заявил об этом на Всероссийском открытом уроке, который провел по видеосвязи для школьников 1 сентября.

_"Кому-то показалось, что после холодной войны они оказались победителями. Они считали себя исключительными. Они полагают, что можно и нужно поменять порядок, возникший после Второй Мировой войны. И поэтому для того, чтобы создать условия для этих перемен, нужно немножко переделать, переписать то, что было в истории на самом деле." - Владимир Путин президент РФ._

Он напомнил, что во время войны тех, кто сотрудничает с врагом, называют коллаборационистами. По его мнению, тех, кто сейчас соглашается с предложениями переписать историю, «вполне можно назвать коллаборационистами сегодняшнего дня».

Такие люди есть всегда, везде были и будут, и действуют они по различным мотивам, отметил Путин.

*«Важно только понимать, что это очень актуально сегодня: мы обязаны знать и помнить людей, отстоявших мир и свободу на нашей земле, помнить события страшных военных лет. Это наш долг перед павшими, перед семейной историей и наша обязанность перед нынешними и будущими поколениями. Мы должны помнить для того, чтобы ужас нацизма, трагедия войны никогда больше не повторялись», — подчеркнул глава государства.*

Он напомнил школьникам, что целью нацистов был не захват территории и порабощение народов СССР, а их уничтожение.

*«Часть наших народов должна была быть уничтожена в концлагерях, в газовых камерах; часть — использована в качестве рабов на принудительных работах, а часть, которая как бы по их понятиям была не нужна, предполагалось сослать за Урал, в Восточную Сибирь фактически на вымирание», — продолжил Путин.*

Он отметил, что в этом плане цели нацистов в отношении СССР значительно отличались от их политики по отношению к поверженным государствам Западной Европы.

*«Просто если бы мы, как думают сегодня некоторые, сдавали наши города, населенные пункты без боя, сохраняя, вроде как, жизни наших бойцов, то в конечном итоге мы проиграли бы эту войну, и это привело бы к тотальному уничтожению практически всех народов бывшего Советского Союза и сегодняшней Российской Федерации», — сказал он.*

Запрет на искажение исторической правды или на умаление значения подвига народа при защите Отечества был внесен в Конституцию в пакете последних поправок.

----------


## Let_nab

*Пошла интересная тема. После Путина, не только наши СМИ и активные персонажи от пропаганды с экрана эту тему начали педалировать, но и походу Минкульт России. Тема вполне правильная, честная и поставлена ребром. Похоже, что её поднимут во весь рост в противовес евроинтерпретации себя как жертв Пакта Молотова-Риббентропа.*





*Путин назвал геноцид в отношении советского народа преступлением без срока давности*

Геноцид со стороны нацистов против советского народа является преступлением, у которого не может быть срока давности. Такое мнение высказал 2 июля президент России Владимир Путин на заседании оргкомитета «Победа».

«По своим планам нацисты готовили колонизацию земель Советского Союза, а всех, кто жил здесь, славян, людей других национальностей, собирались уничтожить или превратить в рабов, лишить своего языка, культуры. И эти преступления нацистов и их приспешников — геноцид в отношении народов СССР — не имеют срока давности», — отметил российский лидер.
По словам главы государства, «такая оценка должна быть незыблемой в законодательстве РФ и в системе международного права».
«Я прошу коллег из соответствующих ведомств над этим подумать и вести постоянную работу в этом направлении, в том числе развивая те принципы, которые заложены в Конституционных поправках», — добавил он.

30 июня на открытии ржевского мемориала Советскому солдату в Тверской области Путин заявил о невозможности «замазать ложью» подвиг советского солдата. Он заявил, что Россия всегда будет помнить о том, какую высокую цену заплатил за победу советский народ и какой удар приняла на себя Красная армия.
18 июня российский лидер опубликовал в The National Interest статью о Второй мировой войне. Он предложил «всестороннюю оценку наследия Второй мировой войны», высказался о роли СССР в разгроме фашистской Германии.

- https://iz.ru/1030706/2020-07-02/put...sroka-davnosti

*Соловьев: нельзя забывать геноцид советского народа*

26 миллионов жертв, понесенных Советским Союзом в Великой Отечественной войне, являются актом геноцида со стороны нацистской Германии и ее союзников, заявил телеведущий Владимир Соловьев на канале «Россия 1».

Соловьев сравнил геноцид армянского народа в Османской империи, геноцид евреев в нацистской Германии и 26 миллионов советских людей, погибших в связи с нападением на СССР.

«Весь мир делает вид, что 26 миллионов уничтоженных советских людей — это так, мусор исторического процесса. Никто не рассматривает это как акт геноцида по отношению к новой исторической общности — советскому человеку, пытаются это забыть. А это нельзя забывать!», — сказал Соловьев. Соловьев считает ошибкой, что СССР не добился юридического признания геноцида советского народа потому, что советскому народу в случае победы нацистов было предписано рабское существование и дальнейшее уничтожение. Напомним, что после нападения нацистской Германии на СССР 22 июня 1941 года в ходе Великой Отечественной войны Советский Союз потерял убитыми от 8,5 до 10 миллионов солдат и 17 931 600 мирных жителей. В нападении на СССР вместе с гитлеровской Германией участвовали Италия, Румыния, Словакия, Финляндия, Венгрия, Албания. В качестве добровольцев против СССР воевали части из Испании, Франции, Чехии, Бельгии, Нидерландов, Дании и Норвегии.

…….

*На Кубани могут внести в школьную программу по истории понятие «геноцид советского народа»*

Преподаватели и студенты исторического факультета Армавирского педагогического госуниверситета приняли участие в работе круглого стола «Без срока давности – живая память поколений», проводившегося в Симферополе 27 августа. Круглый стол был организован в рамках общественного проекта «Без срока давности: трагедия мирного населения в годы Великой Отечественной войны». Мероприятие проходило в режиме видео-конференц-связи. Открыл его министр просвещения РФ Сергей Кравцов. Он подчеркнул, что в год празднования 75-летия Победы важно не допустить искажения истории.

В числе выступающих на круглом столе также были *заместитель министра* Денис Грибов, сопредседатель Центрального штаба *Общероссийского народного фронта*, ответственный секретарь общероссийского общественного движения по увековечению памяти погибших при защите Отечества «Поисковое движение России» Елена Цунаева, ректор *Московского педагогического государственного университета*, президент Ассоциации развития педагогических университетов и институтов Алексей Лубков.
АГПУ на круглом столе представили заведующий кафедрой всеобщей и отечественной истории, кандидат исторических наук, доцент Игорь Басов и доктор исторических наук, профессор, декан исторического факультета Юрий Приймак и студенты исторического факультета университета – финалисты конкурса «Моя страна – моя Россия».

Участники круглого стола говорили о  подвиге советского народа в годы Великой Отечественной войны и военных преступлениях нацистов и их пособников против мирных жителей, а также о противодействии попыткам искажения исторических фактов. Кроме того, оживленная дискуссия развернулась вокруг вопросов, связанных с современными подходами к образовательной деятельности и патриотическому воспитанию молодежи.

АГПУ на круглом столе выступил с предложением о расширении образовательного историко-культурного стандарта и изменений в программе преподавания истории в школе. В частности, было предложено внести в школьную программу по истории понятие «геноцид советского народа в преступной политике фашистской Германии. Раскрытие этого понятия в учебниках и на уроках истории занятий будет способствовать сохранению исторической памяти о злодеяниях немецко-фашистских оккупантов на территории Советского Союза и тем самым – помогать воспитанию нетерпимости подрастающего поколения к проявлениям фашистской идеологии.

Инициативу Армавирского педагогического госуниверситета поддержали коллеги из других вузов, в частности из Российского государственного педагогического университета. По решению организаторов круглого стола предложение учёных АГПУ включено в проект резолюции мероприятия.

- https://kuban.mk.ru/social/2020/08/2...go-naroda.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Generalplan Ost* 

На сайте факультета сельского хозяйства и садоводства Берлинского университета имени Гумбольдта. Именно там — в широком доступе — выложен текст, к садоводству не относящийся, зато имеющий колоссальную историческую ценность.

Речь о знаменитом гитлеровском «Плане Ост» — проекте германизации Восточной Европы, то есть массового уничтожения и переселения русских, поляков, украинцев. Долгое время считавшийся утраченным, текст плана был найден в 80-е. Но только теперь ознакомиться с ним может любой желающий.

- https://www.hu-berlin.de/de

Фотокопии:

- Der Generalplan Ost



_«Регион, предназначенный самой природой для поселения немецкого народа, – это область от восточных границ нашего Рейха до Урала ... Мы поселимся в этом регионе в соответствии с законом, что более способный народ всегда имеет право захватить земли менее способного и владеть ими»._ Рихард Вальтер Дарре, рейхсминистр продовольствия и сельского хозяйства.1936.

Публикация документов из госархива сопровождается извинениями. Совет факультета сельского хозяйства и садоводства Университета имени Гумбольдта (Берлин) *сожалеет*, что один из прежних директоров учебного заведения, член СС профессор Конрад Майер, так много сделал для создания «Генплана Восток». 
«Немецкое оружие завоевало восточные области, за которые столетиями шла борьба. Рейх видит своей важнейшей задачей в кратчайшие сроки превратить их в имперские территории», — говорится в документе.

Фрагмент "сожаления", полный по ссылке ниже.

- https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/in.../profil/gpo_ru




Для Нюрнбергского процесса достали только шестистраничную выдержку из него. План составляло Главное управление имперской безопасности. «Генплан Восток» с немецкой обстоятельностью показывает, что бы ожидало СССР, если бы в той войне победили немцы.

«На переднем крае фронта немецкого народа против азиатчины и обозначены области, имеющие особое значение для Рейха. Для обеспечения жизненных интересов Рейха в этих областях необходимо применять не только силовые средства и организацию, как раз там необходимо немецкое население. В совершенно враждебном окружении оно должны прочно укорениться в этих областях».

Евгений Кульков, старший научный сотрудник Института всеобщей истории РАН: _«Собирались литовцев выселить за Урал и в Сибирь, или же уничтожить. Это одно и то же практически. 85 процентов литовцев, 75 процентов белорусов, 65 — украинцев западных, жителей Западной Украины, по 50 процентов — из Прибалтики»._

Сопоставляя источники, ученые выяснили, что в восточные земли нацисты хотели переселить 10 миллионов немцев, а оттуда выселить в Сибирь 30 миллионов человек. Ленинград из трехмиллионного города должен был превратиться в немецкое поселение на 200 тысяч жителей. Миллионы людей должны были погибнуть от голода и болезней. Окончательно уничтожить Россию Гитлер планировал, расчленив ее на множество изолированных частей.

На основе указаний Рейхсфюрера СС следует исходить из заселения прежде всего следующих областей: Ингерманландия (Петербургская область); Готенгау (Крым и Херсонская область, бывшая Таврия), область Мемельнрава (область Белостока и западная Литва). Онемечивание этой области уже идет путем возвращения фольксдойче».
Любопытно, что земли за Уралом казались нацистам такой гиблой территорией, что в первоочередном порядке даже не рассматривались. Но, опасаясь, что сосланные туда поляки смогут образовать свое государство, нацисты все же решили высылать их в Сибирь небольшими группами.

В этом плане просчитано не только, сколько городов придется очистить для будущих колонизаторов, но и сколько это будет стоить и кто возьмет на себя затраты.
После войны составитель документа Конрад Майер был оправдан Нюрнбергским трибуналом и продолжал преподавать в университетах Германии. Публикуя оригинал этого зловещего плана в Интернете, немецкие ученые выражают мнение, что общество еще не достаточно покаялось перед жертвами нацизма.




При открытии выставки «Планирование и построение нового порядка на Востоке» 20 марта 1941 г. Конрад Майер (справа) выступил с обращением к ведущим функционерам Рейха (слева направо): заместитель Гитлера Рудольф Гесс, Генрих Гиммлер, райхсляйтер Булер, рейхсминистр Тодт и шеф главного управления имперской безопасности Гейдрих.

Работа над планом проходила по заданию и под постоянным патронажем Гиммлера, который, в свою очередь, «хотел бы в удобное время передать этот план также фюреру» (письмо от 12.06.1942)

Напомним, что уже в «Майн Кампф» Гитлер писал: «Мы останавливаем извечное продвижение германцев на юг и запад Европы и направляем наш взор на восточные земли». Концепция «жизненного пространства на востоке» неоднократно упоминалась фюрером в 30-е годы (к примеру, сразу после прихода к власти, 03.02.1933, он, выступая перед генералами рейхсвера, говорил о «необходимости завоевания жизненного пространства на востоке и его решительного онемечивания»), после начала войны она приобрела четкие очертания. 
Вот запись одного из монологов Гитлера от 17.10.1941:
... фюрер еще раз в общих чертах изложил свои мысли о развитии восточных районов. Самое главное – дороги. Он сказал доктору Тодту, что подготовленный тем первоначальный план нужно значительно расширить. В следующие двадцать лет в его распоряжении для решения этой задачи будут три миллиона пленных... У больших речных переправ должны возникнуть немецкие города, в которых будут базироваться вермахт, полиция, управленческий аппарат и партия.
Вдоль дорог будут основаны немецкие крестьянские хозяйства, и однотонная азиатски выглядящая степь скоро приобретет совершенно иной вид. Через 10 лет туда переселится 4 миллиона, через 20 – 10 миллионов немцев. Они приедут не только из рейха, но и из Америки, а также Скандинавии, Голландии и Фландрии. Остальная Европа тоже может принять участие в присоединении русских просторов. В русские города, те, которые переживут войну – Москва и Ленинград не должны пережить ее ни в коем разе – не должна ступать нога немца. Они должны прозябать в собственном дерьме в стороне от немецких дорог. Фюрер снова затронул тему о том, что «вопреки мнению отдельных штабов» ни образованием местного населения, ни попечением о нем не следует заниматься...
Он, фюрер, будет вводить новое управление железной рукой, то, что будут думать об этом славяне, его совершенно не трогает. Тот, кто ест сегодня немецкий хлеб, не слишком-то задумывается о том, что поля к востоку от Эльбы были отвоеваны мечом в 12 веке.

Разумеется, ему вторили и подчиненные. К примеру, 2.10.1941 Гейдрих так описывал будущую колонизацию:
Другие земли – земли восточные, частью населенные славянами, это земли, на которых надо четко представлять, что доброта будет воспринята как проявление слабости. Это земли, где славянин сам не хочет иметь равные права с господином, где он привык быть в услужении. Это земли на востоке, которыми нам придется управлять и которые придется удерживать. Это земли, где после решения военного вопроса до самого Урала должно быть введено немецкое управление, и они должны служить нам как источник полезных ископаемых, рабочей силы, как илоты, грубо говоря. Это земли, с которыми надо обращаться, как при постройке дамбы и осушении побережья: далеко на востоке строится защитная стена, огораживающая их от азиатских бурь, а с запада начинается постепенное присоединение этих земель к рейху. С этой точки зрения и надо рассматривать происходящее на востоке. Первым шагом будет создание протектората из провинций Данциг-Западная Пруссия и Вартегау. Год назад в этих провинциях, а также в Восточной Пруссии и силезской части жило еще восемь миллионов поляков. Это земли, которые постепенно будут населяться немцами, польский элемент будет выдавливаться шаг за шагом. Это земли, которые в свое время станут полностью немецкими. И потом дальше на восток, в Прибалтику, которая тоже в свое время станет полностью немецкой, хотя тут нужно обдумать, какая часть крови у латышей, эстонцев и литовцев годна к онемечиванию. Лучшие в расовом смысле тут эстонцы, у них сильны шведские влияния, потом латыши, а худшие – литовцы.
Потом придет черед остальной Польши, это следующая территория, которая должна быть постепенно заселена немцами, а поляки должны выдавливаться дальше на восток. Потом Украина, которая поначалу в качестве промежуточного решения должна быть с применением, конечно, еще дремлющей в подсознании национальной идеи, отделена от остальной России и использована, как источник полезных ископаемых и провианта под немецким управлением. Разумеется, не давая народу там укрепиться или усилиться, повышая их образовательный уровень, так как из этого позже может вырасти оппозиция, которая при ослаблении центральной власти будет стремиться к независимости...

Годом спустя, 23.11.1942 о том же самом говорил Гиммлер:
Главная колония нашего рейха лежит на востоке. Сегодня — колония, завтра — район заселения, послезавтра — рейх! [...] Если в следующем году или через год Россия в упорной борьбе, вероятно, будет повержена, перед нами все еще будет стоять великая задача. После победы германских народов пространство для заселения на востоке должно быть освоено, заселено и присоединено к европейской культуре. В течение следующих 20 лет — считая от окончания войны — я поставил себе задачу (и надеюсь, что смогу решить ее с вашей помощью) передвинуть границу Германии примерно на 500 км на восток. Это означает, что мы должны переселять туда фермерские семьи, начнется переселение лучших носителей германской крови и упорядочивание миллионного русского народа под наши задачи... 20 лет борьбы за достижение мира лежат перед нами... Тогда этот восток будет очищен от чужой крови и наши семьи будут селиться там как законные хозяева.

Как нетрудно заметить, все три цитаты прекрасно коррелируют с основными положениями Генерального плана Ост. Который начал реализовываться в Польше и СССР. В частности, в 1943 г. недалеко от штаб-квартиры Гиммлера в Житомире был создан немецкий городок Хегевальд: место 15000 изгнанных из своих домов украинцев заняли 10000 немцев. Тогда же первые переселенцы отправились и в Крым.
Все эти мероприятия также вполне коррелируют с ГПО. Небезынтересно отметить, что проф. Майер посещал во время служебных командировок и Западную Польшу, и Замосць, и Житомир, и Крым, т. е. оценивал реализуемость его концепции на местах.

----------


## Let_nab

*Вот уже подтянулся и Медведев. Сегодня по ленте новоствй:*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/43201756/?frommail=1

*Медведев раскритиковал попытки вбросов о Второй Мировой войне*

В соцсетях содержится много лжи и мусора о Второй мировой войне, в том числе на высоком уровне — это либо умышленная позиция, либо отсутствие образования, заявил заместитель председателя Совета Безопасности РФ Дмитрий Медведев.

«Посмотрите, сколько всякой дряни, мусора по поводу Второй мировой войны, Великой Отечественной войны содержится в социальных сетях. Иногда читаешь — и волосы дыбом встают, поскольку либо это абсолютно лживая умышленная позиция, либо позиция, которая свидетельствует о дремучих представлениях или просто об отсутствии образования у тех, кто это пишет», — сказал Медведев на встрече с участниками Всероссийского молодёжного патриотического слета «ОстроVа-2020».

*Он отметил, что подобные вбросы осуществляются иногда «на очень высоком уровне» — например, со стороны госдепа США.*

Замруководителя Совбеза РФ Дмитрий Медведев назвал удивительным то, что США в этом году не отметили вклад СССР в победу во Второй мировой войне, и заявил, что этому надо давать действенный отпор.

«В этом (году) Госдеп американский во время празднования дня победы специально написал, что США и их европейские союзники уничтожили фашистскую военную машину, сломали хребет нацистской Германии. Про Советский союз, флаг Красной армии — ни слова. Это просто удивительно», — сказал Медведев на встрече с участниками Всероссийского молодёжного патриотического слета «ОстроVа-2020».

Медведев поделился, что во времена его молодости также было много противоречий с партнерами по международному сообществу. Но никто не подвергал сомнению вклад Красной армии и Советского Союза в Победу над нацизмом. А сейчас, по словам Медведева, «это легко делается».

«Я просто прошу вас, обращаюсь к вам как к молодым патриотам, людям, которым в ближайшие годы придется принимать рычаги управления на себя — чтобы вы этому давали действенный отпор, и именно в том числе в социальных сетях», — обратился Медведев к участникам слета.

----------


## Let_nab

*Открыт Федеральный архивный проект:*

*Преступления нацистов и их пособников против мирного населения СССР в годы Великой Отечественной войны 1941–1945 гг.*

- Главная | Преступления нацистов и их пособников против мирного населения СССР в годы Великой Отечественной войны 1941–1945 гг.

Множество документов!

----------


## Let_nab

*Кто пропустил - очередной официальный архивный проект с историческими документами Архива МО по Освобождению Дальнего Востока.*

По ссылке - Освобождение Дальнего Востока



......

Вот такие вот япончики:

----------


## Let_nab

*«Насильственный раздел мира»: почему потерпел крах Тройственный пакт между Германией, Италией и Японией*

80 лет назад был заключён Тройственный пакт между Германией, Италией и Японией, к которому через некоторое время присоединился ещё ряд стран с ультраправыми правительствами. По словам экспертов, данный союз объединял агрессивные государства, исповедующие человеконенавистнические идеологии, и был направлен на развязывание новых конфликтов, которые должны были способствовать установлению их мирового господства. Однако победы Красной армии на советско-германском фронте сделали существование пакта бессмысленным и заставили большинство его участников искать возможность начать переговоры с Антигитлеровской коалицией.

27 сентября 1940 года в Берлине был подписан Тройственный пакт между Германией, Италией и Японией. Он определял основы сотрудничества между участниками нового союза и делил мир на сферы их влияния. Германия и Италия заявляли о намерении строить новый порядок в Европе, а Япония — в Восточной Азии.

Пакт должен был в перспективе способствовать совместным действиям его участников против Советского Союза и Соединённых Штатов Америки. В дальнейшем к нему примкнули союзники гитлеровской Германии в Европе и сателлиты официального Токио в Восточной Азии.

Истоки создания Тройственного пакта необходимо искать в итогах Первой мировой войны. 

«То послевоенное мироустройство, которое устраивало Великобританию, Францию, США, не вызывало одобрения у Италии, Японии, и, уж тем более, у Германии. Эти страны стремились занять своё место в мире, полагая, что заслуживают большего, чем то, что они имеют», — рассказал руководитель научного отдела Музея Победы Станислав Давыдов.

По словам историков, Германия по итогам Первой мировой войны понесла тяжёлые финансовые и территориальные потери. Италия же, хоть и успела вовремя перейти в лагерь победителей, получила по итогам боевых действий только некоторые из бывших владений Австрии и Турции, но не смогла удовлетворить свои территориальные претензии на Балканах и не получила колоний в Африке. В свою очередь пережившая промышленный рывок Япония искала источники сырья и рынки сбыта своей продукции в азиатско-тихоокеанском регионе, который был поделён между местными суверенными государствами и колониальными владениями западных держав.

В 1920—1930-е годы в Берлине, Риме и Токио установились правые режимы, ориентированные на милитаризм и экспансионизм. Япония вторглась в Китай, а Италия — в Эфиопию. Германия аннексировала Австрию и большую часть Чехословакии, а в 1940 году — захватила большую часть Западной Европы.

Сотрудничество между Германией и Японией изначально развивалось в рамках так называемого Антикоминтерновского пакта, подписанного 25 ноября 1936 года в Берлине и предусматривавшего совместные действия нацистского рейха и Японской империи против Коммунистического интернационала и его деятелей. Позже к данному договору присоединились Италия, Венгрия, Испания и ряд других стран.

«После начала Второй мировой войны зашла речь о выводе отношений между Германией, Японией и Италией на новый уровень. На повестке дня стал потенциальный раздел всего мира. В этих условиях участникам антикоминтерновской оси, и в первую очередь Берлину с Токио, был нужен новый, более широкий договор», — отметил военный историк Юрий Кнутов.

Летом — осенью 1940 года ситуация на основных театрах боевых действий Второй мировой войны обострилась. Италия вторглась в британские колониальные владения в Африке, а Япония — во Французский Индокитай. По словам историков, военные успехи содействовали сближению между участниками Антикоминтерновского пакта.

Подписание нового пакта, известного в исторической литературе как Тройственный или Берлинский, произошло 27 сентября 1940 года.

«Согласно новому пакту, Германия и Италия брали на себя ответственность за переустройство Европейского континента, а Япония — территорий в Восточной Азии и на побережье Тихого океана. Это соглашение развивало Антикоминтерновский пакт. Агрессивные государства договаривались, как они будут делить мир», — заявил директор Российского военно-исторического общества Михаил Мягков.

Участники пакта указывали, что считают залогом установления надёжного мира обретение ими «надлежащего» пространства и планируют сотрудничать для решения данной задачи. В связи с этим они приняли на себя обязательства поддерживать друг друга «всеми политическими, экономическими и военными средствами в случае, если од*на из договаривающихся сторон подвергнется нападению со стороны державы, которая в настоящее время не вовлечена в европейскую войну или китайско-японский конфликт».

Представители Берлина, Токио и Рима рассчитывали на то, что пакт серьёзно ограничит действия Великобритании и США, отмечают эксперты. Кроме того, Германия видела в новом соглашении основу для военного союза, направленного против СССР. А чтобы замаскировать антисоветскую составляющую документа, в него была включена специальная статья 5, гласившая, что «выше перечисленные договорённости никоим образом не затрагивают политический статус, который существует в настоящее время между каждой из трёх договаривающихся сторон и Советской Россией».

Несмотря на оговорки, в Москве новый пакт вызвал серьёзную озабоченность и тревогу. Германские власти не могли чётко объяснить, о каком новом порядке в мире идёт речь и не затронут ли великие «восточноазиатские» претензии Японии Сибирь — тем более, Советский Союз к этому времени уже дважды сталкивался с агрессией со стороны официального Токио.

Чтобы успокоить советскую сторону, Адольф Гитлер инициировал осенью 1940 года переговоры с председателем Совнаркома СССР Вячеславом Молотовым, на которых обозначил, что готов обсуждать вопрос сотрудничества Москвы с Тройственным пактом и даже поделиться британскими территориями. Молотов от обсуждения этой темы уклонился, сосредоточившись на защите советских интересов в черноморском регионе и отводе германских войск от границ СССР.

Отчитываясь о переговорах на Политбюро ЦК ВКП(б), Молотов назвал встречу с Гитлером «показной демонстрацией» и предсказал возрастание нацистской агрессии в ближайшем будущем.

В надежде отсрочить нападение со стороны Германии на СССР советское руководство попыталось вступить в переговоры с Берлином относительно обеспечения международной безопасности, однако практического развития данная инициатива не имела.

В дальнейшем к Берлинскому пакту присоединились Венгрия, Румыния, Словакия, Болгария и японские сателлиты на Дальнем Востоке.

«Нужно отметить, что практически все присоединившиеся к пакту государства участвовали в агрессии против Советского Союза. А Болгария, хоть и не участвовала войсками, всё равно помогала, оккупируя часть территории Югославии, поставляя продукты Германии, предоставляя свою территорию для военных нужд Германии», — отметил Михаил Мягков.

По словам Станислава Давыдова, к краху, как Германии, так и Берлинского пакта в целом, привела война против СССР.

«Именно Советский Союз был той силой, которая сломала хребет и гитлеровскому рейху, и милитаристской Японии. Об этом наглядно, ярко и неопровержимо свидетельствуют многочисленные факты. В частности, количество войск и потери нацистского рейха на советско-германском фронте», — подчеркнул эксперт.

Как отметил Юрий Кнутов, Берлинский пакт был «сговором наиболее реакционных государств с наиболее реакционной, человеконенавистнической идеологией» с далеко идущими планами, ставящими под угрозу будущее всей планеты.

«В пакте в дипломатичной форме был расписан насильственный раздел мира. Его участники видели Землю «пирогом», который им оставалось только нарезать между собой. К нашему общему счастью, эти планы потерпели крах», — подытожил Юрий Кнутов.

Подписание Тройственного пакта «Насильственный раздел мира»:





Ведущие архитекторы Версальского договора. Большая четверка союзных держав в Первой мировой войне и их лидеры , которые встретились на Парижской мирной конференции в январе 1919 года . Большая четверка также известна как Совет четырех. В его состав вошли Вудро Вильсон из США , Дэвид Ллойд Джордж из Соединенного Королевства , Витторио Эмануэле Орландо из Италии и Жорж Клемансо из Франции .

----------


## Let_nab

*Российский суд впервые признал геноцид советского народа нацистами*

- https://www.ridus.ru/news/339509

Солецкий районный суд впервые в российском судопроизводстве признал геноцидом массовые убийства мирных жителей нацистами. Речь идет о расправах в деревне Жестяная Горка Новгородской области в 1942 году.
«Установить факт, имеющий юридическое значение: признать вновь выявленные преступления в 1942—1943 годах солдатами “тайлькоманды” в отношении не менее 2,6 тысяч советских граждан военными преступлениями против человечества, геноцидом этнических групп», — огласила решение судья Марина Малышева.

Установлено, что массовое уничтожение людей в Жестяной Горке было «частью плана Германии отделаться от всего мирного населения Советского Союза путем изгнания населения для того, чтобы колонизировать освободившуюся территорию немцами» - "Генеральный план Ост".

В заключительном слове начальник гражданско-правового отдела прокуратуры Новгородской области Виталий Новиков напомнил, что по уставу Нюрнбергского трибунала военные преступления не имеют срока давности.

По мнению опрошенных РИА Новости историков, судебное разбирательство хоть и запоздало, но должно стать юридической базой для других подобных расследований, а также помочь родственникам жертв в определении их правового статуса.

В 1942 году в деревне Жестяная Горка нацистские каратели проводили массовые расстрелы мирного населения. Весной прошлого года в рамках всероссийского проекта «Без срока давности» поисковики нашли там более 500 останков.

Среди убитых было 188 детей, младшим из которых было всего пять лет. Людей убивали выстрелами в голову, тупыми и рубящими ударами, часто множественными.

По данным прокуратуры, для этих целей нацисты создали «тайлькоманду» из более чем 20 человек во главе с офицерами-немцами и австрийцами, а часть рядовых исполнителей составили выходцы из Латвийской ССР.

Главным организатором считают немецкого генерала Курта Херцога, приговоренного в 1947 году советским военным трибуналом к 25 годам лагерей (умер в 1948-м). Вместе с тем исполнители расправ к ответственности так и не привлекались.

Помощник президента Владимир Мединский отмечал, что несмотря на колоссальные потери СССР в войне факт геноцида на международном уровне признан только в отношении евреев, цыган и сербов. Между тем, по данным Минобороны России, Советский Союз потерял 27 миллионов человек убитыми и умершими.

«Никому, кроме неонацистов, никогда не придет в голову называть евреев, цыган и сербов виновниками развязывания Второй мировой войны. А почему такое приходит в голову в отношении русских, украинцев, белорусов и других национальностей тогда единого советского народа?» — отмечал он.

----------


## Казанец

Геноцид никуда не делся. Энтузиасты-продолжатели есть:

----------


## Let_nab

> Геноцид никуда не делся. Энтузиасты-продолжатели есть:


Всецело согласен!
Только упоротый недоумок не видит всего что творится вокруг и кто несёт за это непосредственную ответственность!
Естественно - это политика власти. А что, может быть техногенное или опять во всём "ленинвиноват"....!? Нет.
Я не сторонник разного рода ХоумВидео, тем более тут эксперты у себя на кухне лукавят. Лукавство в том, что начинают вести разговор в русло непреднамеренности, что из-за "случайных ошибок" власти это всё происходит. Ошибок!? Походу боятся пришьют "неуважение к власти" и "экстремизм" и нет объективности, да и нет смелости сказать правду и повторить теже самые фамилии ответственных.

----------


## Let_nab

*Путин призвал запрещать сравнения действий СССР и гитлеровской Германии*

- https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4549480

27.10.2020, 18:58
Президент России Владимир Путин поддержал идею главы думского комитета по культуре Елены Ямпольской защитить правду о Великой Отечественной войне новым механизмом. Госпожа Ямпольская предлагает *на законодательном уровне запретить сравнивать цели и действия СССР и нацистской Германии*. Она подчеркнула, что готовит соответствующую законодательную инициативу, и сейчас в комитете подбирают правильную формулировку для проекта.

«Я считаю, что если редакторам у наших издательств не хватает ума, совести и брезгливости, чтобы изымать подобные пассажи, им следует помочь законодательством. Мне кажется, у нас есть моральное право ужесточать закон, когда речь идет об осквернении нашей исторической памяти»,— сказала депутат во время заседания Совета при президенте по культуре и искусству (цитата по «РИА Новости»).

«Согласен с вашими предложениями, нужно аккуратно, конечно, но сделать. Но если в некоторых странах за отрицание геноцида армян предусмотрено уголовное наказание, нам сам бог велел, наверное, включать соответствующие механизмы для защиты совсем недавнего прошлого»,— ответил президент.

Владимир Путин ранее сам поднимал проблему защиты исторической правды. В частности, он говорил об этом в июне в своей статье для американского журнала National Interest, посвященной 75-летию Победы во Второй мировой войне.

Новая редакция Конституции России затрагивает тему «фальсификации» истории: в частности, поправка пункта 3 статьи 67 содержит формулировку «Российская Федерация чтит память защитников Отечества, обеспечивает защиту исторической правды. Умаление значения подвига народа при защите Отечества не допускается».

Не так давно борьбой с «фальсификацией» решили заняться и в Следственном комитете. По поручению главы ведомства Александра Бастрыкина в СКР было создано отделение по расследованию преступлений, связанных с реабилитацией нацизма и фальсификацией истории Отечества.

----------


## Let_nab

*СВР опубликовала рассекреченные документы по истории Второй мировой войны*

СВР опубликовала архивные материалы, которые касаются ключевых событий Второй мировой войны. С ними можно ознакомиться в сборнике "Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства". 
Ссылка на офсайт - http://svr.gov.ru/book/2020/sluzhba-...ii-100-let.htm

Директор СВР Сергей Нарышкин представил сборник на выставке "Внешняя разведка. Из прошлого в будущее", которая открылась в Москве в Государственном центральном музее современной истории России.

Уникальность книги состоит в том, что в ней впервые с использованием архивных материалов рассказывается о вехах истории отечественной внешней разведки с момента ее создания 20 декабря 1920 года и до сегодняшних дней. Большинство документов впервые вводятся в научный оборот.
В сборнике, в частности, приведены новые документы о подготовке гитлеровской агрессии против СССР, о позиции Японии относительно вступления в войну с Советским Союзом, о перспективах открытия союзниками Второго фронта, о сепаратных переговорах США и Англии с гитлеровцами, о планах Вашингтона и Лондона в отношении послевоенного миропорядка и сдерживания Москвы.

В книге использованы материалы из архива СВР, Центрального архива ФСБ, Архива президента Российской Федерации, Российского государственного архива социально-политической истории и других.
Президент России Владимир Путин неоднократно указывал на то, что за рубежом пытаются исказить историю Второй мировой войны, причем это делают не только пособники нацистов, но и респектабельные международные институты, преследующие свои сиюминутные конъюнктурные политические цели. Россия будет защищать историческую правду, в том числе раскрывая архивные документы, которых у нее достаточно, подчеркивал Путин.

----------


## Let_nab

*Британия опасалась, что СССР узнает о ее тайных контактах с Гитлером*

Личные архивы Адольфа Гитлера после разгрома Третьего рейха попали к англичанам, но те не хотели делиться ими с Советским Союзом из-за боязни того, что Москва узнает об их закулисных контактах с нацистами.
Об этом говорится в рассекреченных архивных материалах Службы внешней разведки России – они опубликованы в сборнике "Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства", который был представлен в четверг в Москве.

Среди обнародованных документов – шифртелеграмма, направленная 5 июня 1945 года в Москву из лондонской резидентуры и подписанная оперативным псевдонимом "Боб".
"На территории Германии (которая входит в советскую зону оккупации) американские войска захватили немецкие архивы. В руки англичан попали личные архивы Гитлера. Британские власти намерены их показать американским, но не советским властям. Англичане боятся, что если они покажут личные архивы Гитлера советским властям, то последним станет известно об их контакте с Гитлером. Они также надеются обнаружить в архивах Гитлера материалы о советско-германском пакте о ненападении", - было написано в шифртелеграмме.

Подтверждением контактов Лондона и Берлина в годы войны служит еще один документ, также приведенный в новом сборнике. Это сообщение, направленное 27 мая 1942 года в Москву из Стокгольма выдающимся разведчиком, резидентом в Швеции Борисом Рыбкиным под оперативным псевдонимом "Кин". То сообщение касалось условий по мирным переговорам с Англией, выдвинутых Германом Герингом.
"Последнее время в политических кругах Швеции говорят о меморандуме Геринга, полученном людьми Геринга в Швеции, на базе которого мыслятся мирные переговоры с англичанами. Геринг якобы выставил следующие условия: Германия заключает священный союз с Англией и Америкой против желтой опасности. Франция как великая держава существовать не будет. Англия остается при всех своих колониальных владениях, Германия получает под контроль Европу с европейской частью СССР. Британская империя будет гарантирована Германией и Америкой", - сообщал Рыбкин.

В сборнике "Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства" впервые с использованием архивных материалов рассказывается о вехах истории отечественной внешней разведки с момента ее создания 20 декабря 1920 года и до сегодняшних дней.
Большинство из документов, вошедших в сборник, впервые вводятся в научный оборот. В книге использованы материалы из архива СВР, Центрального архива ФСБ, Архива президента Российской Федерации, Российского государственного архива социально-политической истории и других.

СЛУЖБА ВНЕШНЕЙ РАЗВЕДКИ В ГОДЫ ВОЙНЫ (несколько страниц в pdf) - http://xn--d1abichgllj9dyd8a.xn--90a...-233_Chap4.pdf

----------


## Let_nab

*СВР раскрыла документы о планах Муссолини получить часть СССР после войны*

Советская разведка в 1941 году получила информацию, что Муссолини намерен сделать юго-запад СССР протекторатом Италии после войны. Гитлер согласился обсуждать это, только если Рим отправит больше солдат на Восточный фронт.

Служба внешней разведки России (СВР) опубликовала документы, согласно которым, источники за рубежом сообщали в 1941 году о планах итальянского диктатора Бенито Муссолини получить под контроль Италии часть территории СССР после войны. Об этом сообщает сборник «Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства».

Эти данные советская разведка получила от резидента в Великобритании Анатолия Горского, работавшего под оперативным псевдонимом Вадим. Шифротелеграмму в Москву он отправил из Лондона 3 декабря. «Косвенным путем получено подтверждение от крупного итальянского чиновника, что Муссолини имеет в виду после уничтожения России получить специальные права на установление итальянского протектората на юго-западе России», — сообщил он.

Как выяснил Горский, Муссолини пытался добиться согласия на такой раздел территории СССР у Адольфа Гитлера, однако тот не стал поддерживать притязания Рима. «Муссолини поднял этот вопрос перед Гитлером на последних встречах, но Гитлер уклонялся от прямого ответа. Гитлер ответил, что ничего не может быть решено до завершения кампании», — передавал Горский. Гитлер фактически поставил перед Муссолини условие, необходимое для рассмотрения таких требований, — это большее участие в кампании против СССР. «Первейшей необходимостью для Италии сейчас должно быть усиление итальянской армии на Восточном фронте. Муссолини неохотно обещал послать больше войск на Восточный фронт для того, чтобы во всяком случае иметь определенные притязания на территории», — говорилось в полученной разведчиком информации.

Первые итальянские военные на советском фронте появились в июле 1941 года. Это был Экспедиционный итальянский корпус в России. Он состоял из трех дивизий, в него входили более 60 тыс. солдат и офицеров. В 1942 году в СССР были переброшены еще семь итальянских дивизий. С учетом хорватских добровольцев и включенных в состав итальянского соединения двух немецких дивизий его численность превысила 230 тыс. человек к ноябрю 1942 года.

Итальянские войска понесли большие потери во время военной кампании, связанной с боями за Сталинград. Во время операции «Малый Сатурн», которая была частью контрнаступления советских войск под Сталинградом, итальянская армия была фактически разгромлена. Погибли свыше 20 тыс. солдат, порядка 64 тыс. попали в плен, остальные потеряли боеспособность.

В начале декабря директор Службы внешней разведки Сергей Нарышкин рассказал детали работы разведчика-нелегала Рудольфа Абеля (настоящее имя Вильям Фишер) на территории США с конца 1940-х годов. Он сообщил, что задачей разведчика было получение информации о планах американцев по ядерной бомбардировке советских городов

----------


## Let_nab

*СВР опубликовала шифровку о контактах Запада с нацистами в 1945 году*

Служба внешней разведки России в преддверии своего векового юбилея опубликовала фотокопию рассекреченной телеграммы, содержание которой касается закулисных контактов Запада с нацистами в 1945 году, в том числе договоренности о том, что гитлеровцы откроют фронт перед англо-американскими войсками, но продолжат сопротивление Красной Армии. Эту шифровку резидентура советской внешней разведки в Британии передала из Лондона в Москву в апреле 1945 года.

Материал опубликован в новом сборнике "Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства". Шифртелеграмма была отправлена 12 апреля 1945 года под оперативным псевдонимом "Боб".

*"Захваченное американцами немецкое золото в Брюсселе доставлено в соляную шахту за 36 часов до прибытия туда американских войск. Шахта охранялась специальной немецкой охраной, от которой американцы получили сообщение о местонахождении золота. Золото было передано американцам вице-директором рейхсбанка, якобы специально командированным для этой цели из Берлина", - указывалось в шифровке.*

На бланке шифртелеграммы есть резолюции, сделанные несколькими людьми, прежде всего легендарным начальником советской внешней разведки времен Великой Отечественной войны комиссаром государственной безопасности 3-го ранга Павлом Фитиным. 13 апреля он перенаправил поступившее сообщение из Лондона начальнику информационного отдела разведки Михаилу Аллахвердову. Еще одна пометка, сделанная другим человеком, гласила: "По-моему, стоит сообщить в НКИД (Народный комиссариат иностранных дел – ред.) вместе с другими данными".

"Кроссворд" для Штирлица
Работа советской внешней разведки по выявлению и срыву сепаратных переговоров представителей Запада с нацистами в свое время легла в основу книги Юлиана Семенова и сценария, возможно, самого популярного отечественного фильма о разведке "Семнадцать мгновений весны".

Главного героя "Семнадцати мгновений…" Штирлица, он же полковник Исаев, на самом деле не существовало, но в реальности были резидентуры советской внешней разведки в разных странах, добывавшие с помощью своих агентов данные о попытке гитлеровских бонз договориться с англо-американцами и тем самым внести раскол в отношения между союзными державами. А вот у руководителя внешней разведки, в фильме имевшего псевдоним "Алекс", был конкретный прототип – Павел Фитин.
Попытки установить неофициальные контакты нацистов с представителями США и Англии предпринимались задолго до весны 1945 года, и советская разведка отслеживала их. Известно о нескольких попытках подходов: сначала с немецкой стороны к представителям Запада, а потом и о немалом интересе союзных стран к установлению контактов с гитлеровцами.

Очередной раунд таких попыток имел место весной 1945 года. Шестого марта 1945 года в швейцарском Цюрихе руководитель резидентуры американского Управления стратегических служб (УСС, предтечи ЦРУ) Аллен Даллес встретился с уполномоченным СС при группе армий "С" в Италии немецким генералом Карлом Вольфом. Речь шла о возможности капитуляции германских войск в Северной Италии. По итогам встречи Даллес направил в Вашингтон телеграмму, в которой описывал возможные перспективы перемирия. А шеф УСС Уильям Донован доложил содержание этого письма госсекретарю США и президенту, но при этом преувеличил готовность командования войск вермахта в Италии к безоговорочной капитуляции.

Командующий союзными войсками в Северной Италии британский фельдмаршал Гарольд Александер в свою очередь поддержал план Даллеса-Вольфа, в целях секретности получивший название "Операция "Кроссворд". Но, понимая, что о происходящем в Швейцарии руководству СССР станет известно из донесений разведки, Александер через английского посла в советской столице информировал Москву о прибытии германских представителей для обсуждения условий капитуляции. Нарком иностранных дел СССР Вячеслав Молотов выступил за участие советской стороны в переговорах, но госдепартамент США и британский МИД это предложение отклонили.

После этого в течение нескольких дней в конце марта - начале апреля 1945 года состоялся обмен письмами между лидерами СССР и США Иосифом Сталиным и Франклином Рузвельтом, вошедшими в историю мировой дипломатии. Поначалу президент США пытался объяснить происходящее недоразумением и вообще отрицал факт сепаратных переговоров в Швейцарии, уверяя Сталина, что участие СССР в таких встречах приветствовалось бы. В ходе переписки Сталин, опираясь на данные советской разведки, дал понять Рузвельту, что у советского руководства есть доказательства закулисных игр Запада с нацистами. В конце концов, сепаратные переговоры были прекращены.

"Что касается моих информаторов, то, уверяю вас, это очень честные и скромные люди, которые выполняют свои обязанности аккуратно и не имеют намерения оскорбить кого-либо. Эти люди многократно проверены нами на деле", - так писал Сталин Рузвельту о работе советских разведчиков. По мнению историков, эти слова были знаком высокого признания работы разведки со стороны руководства СССР.

----------


## Let_nab

*«Офицеры вермахта боятся войны»: СВР рассекретила шифровки Второй мировой*

Служба внешней разведки РФ рассекретила архивные документы времен Второй мировой войны, в том числе шифрограммы, переданные советскими разведчиками. Согласно сообщениям, немцев пугала перспектива войны с СССР, а в 1945 году германские войска согласились открыть фронт перед англо-американскими армиями, но продолжали сопротивление на восточном фронте, чтобы Красная Армия не проникла в Берлин.

Большинство офицеров в Германии весной 1941 года боялись войны с СССР, предрекая Третьему рейху крах наподобие поражения наполеоновской армии. Об этом говорится в новых рассекреченных архивных документах СВР, кратко об их содержании сообщает РИА «Новости».


Материалы были опубликованы в новом сборнике «Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации. 100 лет. Документы и свидетельства». В сборнике впервые с использованием архивных материалов рассказывается об основных вехах истории отечественной внешней разведки с момента ее создания 20 декабря 1920 года и до сегодняшних дней. В книге использованы документы из архива СВР, Центрального архива ФСБ, Архива президента Российской Федерации, Российского государственного архива социально-политической истории и других.

В частности, авторы сборника обнародовали шифрограмму, которую 9 мая 1941 года из Берлина в Москву отправил резидент советской внешней разведки в Германии Амаяк Кобулов под оперативным псевдонимом «Захар».

В сообщении Кобулов передает сведения, полученные от легендарного немецкого агента советской разведки, антифашиста, обер-лейтенанта Харро Шульце-Бойзена (оперативный псевдоним «Старшина»), из министерства авиации Германии.

«Старшина» указывает, что среди большинства офицеров, а также более или менее благоразумных нацистов ярко выражена боязнь войны с СССР и отсутствие настроя на конфликт с Советским Союзом в принципе.

«Войну против СССР считают безумным предприятием, что это подобно краху Наполеона в России, сравнивают политику Гитлера с болезнью «амок», — писал Кобулов.

По его словам, «Старшина» также сообщал про «подавленность настроения в кругах немецкой буржуазии».

«Удручающее впечатление на эти круги произвела речь Гитлера в Рейхстаге, провозглашающая продолжение войны в 1942 году. В этих кругах высказывают тревогу по поводу возможностей немецкой промышленности выдержать так долго напряжение. Оборудование изнашивается, продолжение войны не дает возможности его обновить. В основном покорно воспринятое отчисление прибылей в пользу государства (в надежде на прекращение войны в 1941 году) в случае продолжения этого и в 1942 году вызовет сильное недовольство», — сообщал разведчик.

Также СВР рассекретила телеграмму, содержание которой касается закулисных контактов Запада с нацистами в 1945 году, в том числе договоренности о том, что гитлеровцы откроют фронт перед англо-американскими войсками, но продолжат сопротивление Красной Армии. Эту шифровку резидентура советской внешней разведки в Британии передала из Лондона в Москву в апреле 1945 года.

Телеграмма была отправлена 12 апреля 1945 года под оперативным псевдонимом «Боб».

«Немецкие армии на западном фронте отступают по договоренности с союзниками, состоявшейся в Швейцарии, куда недавно приезжали немецкие генералы для переговоров с англо-американцами.

По этой договоренности немцы открыли фронт союзникам, но будут продолжать сопротивление на востоке, чтобы не допустить в Берлин Красную Армию»,

— говорилось в сообщении.

Согласно шифровке, захваченное американцами немецкое золото в Брюсселе было доставлено в соляную шахту за 36 часов до прибытия туда американских войск. Шахта охранялась немцами, от которых американцы узнали о местонахождении золота. Золото американцы получили от вице-директора рейхсбанка, якобы специально командированного для этой цели из Берлина.

«Пройдет время, кто-либо — я или кто-то другой — расскажет и о других операциях отечественной внешней разведки. Но сделано это будет только тогда, когда Служба сочтет возможным, проведя соответствующий анализ»,

— сообщил ранее «КП» глава СВР Сергей Нарышкин.

Также он отметил, что исторические достижения следует помнить. Сейчас для этого, например, идет присвоение имен разведчиков ранее безымянным вершинам Кавказского хребта.

----------


## Let_nab

*Коко Шанель на службе Рейха. Как французская легенда работала на нацистов*

*В современной Европе модно рассуждать о нацистской Германии и Советском Союзом, который, по версии западных историков, несет равную ответственность с Гитлером за развязывание Второй Мировой войны. При этом они выставляют свою Европу как будто она ничего не решала, была ни при чём и даже оказалась между «двух огней». Однако это не так. Старый свет тогда сделал свой выбор и стал на сторону Гитлера против СССР.* 

*Карьера содержанки*

Европейцы, обвиняя СССР, пытаются, тем самым, спрятать своих грехи. Ведь в большинстве оккупированных стран Центральной и Западной Европы сотрудничество с нацистами носило массовый характер. Касалось это как рядовых обывателей, так и элиты.

Когда сегодня заходит речь о Коко Шанель, то в первую очередь вспоминают про «маленькое черное платье» и духи «Chanel No. 5». А вот о том, что почти десять лет знаменитая модель не могла появиться на Родине, ибо у многих чесались руки поставить ее к стенке, предпочитают не упоминать.

Запустить свой бизнес певичке из кабаре Габриэль Бонёр Шанель помогли многочисленные любовники, среди которых особенно выделялся Хью Ричард Артур Гросвенор, 2-й герцог Вестминстерский. Ее знаменитое прозвище Коко появилось от песенок «Ko Ko Ri Ko» и «Qui qu’a vu Coco», с которыми она блистала на сцене кабаре. Вот любовники на фото:



Коко рано усвоила правило, что продается и покупается все, и разница лишь в цене. К началу Второй Мировой войны она владела модным домом, магазинами и швейными мастерскими. Ее реакцией на новые условия стало увольнение 4000 человек, оставленных без средств к существованию в военный период. Шанель спокойно заявила, что собирается сосредоточиться только на производстве духов, и огромный штат сотрудников ей больше не нужен.

*Любовница и агент*

В июне 1940 года Коко постигла личная беда — в плену у нацистов оказался ее племянник Андре Палас. Шанель поступила привычным для себя способом: обратилась к атташе немецкого посольства барону Гансу Гюнтеру фон Динклаге, предложив ему в качестве платы за освобождения родственника себя. Барону фон Динклаге было 43 года, а Коко 56 лет, но немец не смог устоять перед француженкой.

Проживали любовники в роскошном парижском отеле «Ритц», даже не думая скрывать от окружающих свою связь.

Сожительство с высокопоставленным немцем в глазах патриотично настроенных французов было грехом, но, с учетом прежней репутации Шанель, далеко не самым тяжелым. Но соотечественники подозревали, что Коко продала гитлеровцам еще и душу.

В 2016 году рассекречены архивные документы, из которых следовало, что Коко была не только любовницей нациста, но и агентом немецкой разведки.

Среди обнародованных документов оказалось письмо анонимного источника в Мадриде французскому Сопротивлению. По словам ответственного за хранение архива Фредерика Кегинера, в записях говорится, что Шанель была записана в документах как агент абвера — органа военной разведки и контрразведки Третьего Рейха в 1919–1944 годах. При этом историк не исключал, что гитлеровцы могли использовать Шанель как потенциальный источник информации и как исполнителя поручений.

Шанель в 1942–43 годах была любовницей и агентом барона Гюнтера фон Динклаге, работавшего атташе в немецком посольстве и занимавшегося агитационной и разведывательной деятельностью. Вот её нацистский любовник на фото:



*Ничего личного*

Но поверить в наивность Коко очень сложно. Она всегда отличалась трезвым расчетом при достижении поставленных целей. К началу Второй Мировой войны большая часть прав на «Chanel No. 5» была продана братьям Полю и Пьеру Вертхаймерам. Поскольку они были евреями, накануне оккупации Парижа им пришлось бежать. Права на парфюм они успели переоформить на коллегу-француза. Коко, которая еще до войны была недовольна распределением доходов от своих духов, узнала об этой комбинации, и донесла оккупационным властям, потребовав все права на парфюм передать ей.

После освобождения Франции братья Вертхаймеры вернулись в страну, и вернули утраченные права. Однако за это пришлось заплатить циничной Коко — ее юристы посулили бизнесменам многолетнюю судебную войну и, чтобы от нее отвязаться, братья Вертхаймеры выплатили Шанель 400 000 долларов, а также роялтиз в размере двух процентов на всю продаваемую продукцию бренда.

*Операция «Модная шляпка»: как Коко хотела склонить Черчилля к сепаратному миру*

В 1943 году руководитель разведки Третьего Рейха Вальтер Шелленберг дал «добро» на реализацию операции «Модельхут» («Модная шляпка»), центральной фигурой которой должна была стать Коко Шанель. Предполагалось, что модельер, используя свои связи среди английских аристократов, сумеет добиться встречи с Уинстоном Черчиллем. Главе британского кабинета Коко должна была передать немецкие предложения о заключении сепаратного мира.

Шанель и Динклаге выехали в Мадрид в конце декабря 1943 — начале января 1944 года. Паспорт для поездки в Испанию был выдан Шанель 17 декабря 1943 года по личному распоряжению начальника СС в Париже Карла Бёмельбурга. Саму поездку полностью финансировали гитлеровцы.

Но вот что интересно: когда в 1944 году Шанель арестовали как коллаборационистку, главным заступником оказался именно Черчилль. Благодаря ему Коко оказалась не в тюрьме и не у расстрельной стены, а в изгнании.
И тут не обошлось без англичан!



*Понять и простить*

«Изгнание» тоже получилось довольно специфическим — Шанель уехала в Швейцарию, где на берегах Женевского озера проживала с бароном фон Динклаге. Недостатка в финансах Коко не испытывала. Более того, когда в Швейцарии оказался освобожденный из тюрьмы Вальтер Шелленберг, она помогала ему финансово. Когда в 1952 году бывший гитлеровский разведчик умер, Коко профинансировала его похороны. Это он на фото снизу:




Вернувшись во Францию, модельер попала в период «всепрощенчества», когда пособникам нацистов, тем, которые уцелели, стали списывать старые грехи. Коко потребовалось около трех лет, чтобы продавить общественное мнение и вернуть уважение французов.

Затем она пошла дальше — среди ее заказчиц оказались Элизабет Тейлор, Одри Хепберн, Жаклин Кеннеди. Вспоминать шашни с нацистами уважаемой даме перестали. Тем более, что американцев подобное особо не смущало: их победоносную программу покорения Луны создал отставной нацист Вернер фон Браун.

Умерла Коко в январе 1971 года все в том же парижском отеле «Ритц», где в годы войны развлекалась со своим немецким любовником. Правда, похоронили даму все-таки за пределами Франции, в швейцарской Лозанне.

Можно ли простить Коко тот период жизни в 1940-х, когда она не просто пошла на сотрудничество с оккупантами, но фактически стала агентом немецкой разведки? Французы поняли и простили.

*Это их право. Вот только с такими «бревнами», как легендарная Коко, искать соринки в чужом глазу не стоит.*

----------


## Let_nab

*Для любителей истории и просто любознательных людей, которые имеют мозг и его регулярно пользуют - рекомендую обратить своё внимание и почитать "Вестник Архива Президента Российской Федерации" СССР — Германия. 1932–1941.* 

В сборнике публикуются документы из Архива Президента Российской Федерации, рассекреченные в последние годы, которые иллюстрируют различные аспекты взаимоотношений СССР и Германии в межвоенный период, а также деятельность высшего советского руководства накануне и в начале Второй мировой войны. Издание снабжено научным предисловием и расширенным справочным аппаратом.

Тем, кто не справляется с "много букв" и ограниченным пожизни только проблемой правильности закручивания гаек влево или вправо - можно не напрягаться.

Даю ссылку на возможность скачать и отдельно почитать и поразмышлять. Мне было любопытно почитать. Рекомендую!

Ссылка на издание в формате PDF -  https://histlit.com/upload/books/vestnik_1932-1941.pdf

Скрины начальных страниц:

----------


## Let_nab

*Хорошая подборка документов по теме американская Кока-Кола в 3 Рейхе.*

----------


## PPV

Ну вот ещё один знатный историк нарисовался...

----------


## CRC

Вы знаете только советскую сказку, неправду

----------


## PPV

А если зуд - без дела не страдайте, -
 У вас еще достаточно делов:
 Давите мух, рождаемость снижайте,
 Уничтожайте ваших воробьев!

 И не интересуйтесь нашим бытом -
 Мы сами знаем, где у нас чего.
 Так наш ЦК писал в письме открытом, -
 Мы одобряем линию его!

----------


## CRC

кто напал на ПОЛЬШУ 17 сентября 1939 года?  Кто убил молодых ПОЛЬСКИХ людей младше 14 лет?  Кто их прикрепил к советским танкам?

Нет не немцы, СОВЕТСКИЕ СОЛДАТЫ


КТО УБИЛ ПОЛЬСКОГО СОЛДАТА, когда он был военнопленным да СОВЕТСКИЙ


Это был реванш 1920 года когда ПОЛЬСКАЯ АРМИЯ уничтожила коммунистов

----------


## CRC

пытаясь измениться, союз с немцами не длится вечно.

Кто тебя научит? Мы

Вы должны учить больше истории CCCP

----------


## PPV

Вот зачем ты написал все вышеприведённое?
Ты реально считаешь, что открыл нам глаза на нашу историю?
Что мы знаем ее хуже, чем ты?
Что только ты обладаешь истинным знанием, а нам, убогим,  оно недоступно?
Так вынужден тебя огорчить - ты не сказал нам ничего нового, ничего, что мы уже  не раз слышали бы от вас раньше. 
То есть НИКАКИХ фактов и доказательств, одни голые лозунги и штампы западной пропаганды.
Ничего, кроме унылых причитаний про "пакт Молотова - Риббентропа", про "Сталина - лучшего друга Гитлера", "самого большого убийцы", и т.п.
Особенно забавны твои менторские интонации, твои претензии выступить для нас в качестве учителя истории СССР. Смешно и грустно...
Да, и ради бога, не прими мой пост за призыв к продолжению разговора.

----------


## CRC

Если вы напишете, что ПОЛЬША способствовала развязыванию Второй мировой войны, я должен отреагировать. Это были не мы, а конфликт между CCCP и Германией. И если вы напишете, что именно ПОЛЬША способствовала развязыванию Второй мировой войны, я должен выступить против этой лжи. Считаете ли вы убийство 20 000 офицеров ПОЛЬСКОЙ АРМИИ бессмысленным эпизодом?

----------


## Let_nab

> Если вы напишете, что ПОЛЬША способствовала развязыванию Второй мировой войны, я должен отреагировать. Это были не мы, а конфликт между CCCP и Германией. И если вы напишете, что именно ПОЛЬША способствовала развязыванию Второй мировой войны, я должен выступить против этой лжи. Считаете ли вы убийство 20 000 офицеров ПОЛЬСКОЙ АРМИИ бессмысленным эпизодом?


Это ваша лживая интерпретация истории, основанная на антисоветской пропаганде и русофобии. Реагируйте у себя, в пределах своего кружка по интересам. 
О каком убийстве 20 000 офицеров ПОЛЬСКОЙ АРМИИ идёт речь!? Вы продолжаете придумывать всё новые и новые жертвы и цифры! Это уже вызывает смех. В начале ветки уже обсуждался вопрос по Польше. Документы Международного суда в Нюрнберге подписаны и признаны международным сообществом, в частности не только по польским, но и другим жертвам развязанной нацистами войны. 
Есть документы, которые подтверждают *о непосредственной вине Польши в развязывании 2 Мировой войны*. Данный факт официально публично подтвердил Путин президент России, основываясь на исторических документах. 
Потрудитесь не слушать специально созданное в Польше  Министерство пропаганды по искажению истории, а самим ознакомится с историческими документами и включить свои мозги.

----------


## Let_nab

> сколько граждан россии убил товарищ Сталин? лучший друг Гитлера
> с 17 сентября 1939 года советский солдат убил много поляков. Почему? В августе советский министр Молотов подписал пакт с Риббетропом. Это был третий распавшийся пакт против ПОЛЬША


*Каждый раз появляется очередной заблудший поляк (скорее проплаченный агитатор-пропагандист) с новой лживо-удобной интерпретацией истории выдуманной сейчас в Польше, основанной на старой антисоветской и русофобской пропаганде от Министерства доктора Геббельса, и пытается на российском ресурсе эти помои разлить! Что они сюда всё лезут и никак им не сидится у себя в Польше!? И мастурбировали бы там у себя в тесном кружке на свои общие порнофантазии!*

Уже можно копипастом им отвечать. А меня копипаст развлекает. Не откажу себе в этом:

Да, этот факт никто не отрицает про жалкие и никчемные жертвы поляков. Польша в 1921 году оккупировала территории Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии. На этих территориях Польша устроила геноцид, уничтожение коренного украинского и белорусского народа, в частности - был устроен террор коммунистам и сочувствующим Советской Республике. Коммунисты и сочувствующие им - зверски расстреливались на месте. Потрудитесь вначале покаяться этим жертвам своих преступлений. Возможно в ответ придёт прощение.

Одно можно уверенно сказать, что справедливая кара настигла польских убийц - при освобождении оккупированных Польшей территорий Советской Армией - все польские преступники ответили за свои преступления. Вот и ответ на ваш вопрос "почему?"

И что, что Советский Министр  Молотов подписал мирный договор с Риббентропом!? Подобный договор с нацистским Министром Иностранных дел Константином фон Нейратом и польским послом в Берлине Юзефом Липским был подписан в Берлине 26 января 1934 года. Подписание состоялось по инициативе Гитлера и генерал-инспектора Польши Пилсудского. Кстати, Владимир Путин назвал Министра Иностранных дел Польши подписавшего пакт о дружбе с Гитлером - "антисемитской свиньёй". 
_«Сволочь, свинья антисемитская, по-другому сказать нельзя. Он полностью солидаризировался с Гитлером в его антисемитских настроениях и, более того, за издевательство над еврейским народом пообещал поставить памятник в Варшаве» - сказал Путин._ 
Дальше то что!?

А товарищ Сталин - МОЛОДЕЦ! Море цветов на его памятник! И это, товарищ Сталин - никого не убивал. Все гнусности на лидера советского государства товарища Сталина - это от ненависти, злобы врагов и отсутствия ума у насекомых.

*Касаемо лучшего друга Гитлера - так это польская дупка лучшая подруга Гитлера!*

*Странички польско-германского мирного пакта о дружбе и любви:*

----------


## Let_nab

> кто напал на ПОЛЬШУ 17 сентября 1939 года?  Кто убил молодых ПОЛЬСКИХ людей младше 14 лет?  Кто их прикрепил к советским танкам?
> 
> Нет не немцы, СОВЕТСКИЕ СОЛДАТЫ
> 
> КТО УБИЛ ПОЛЬСКОГО СОЛДАТА, когда он был военнопленным да СОВЕТСКИЙ
> 
> Это был реванш 1920 года когда ПОЛЬСКАЯ АРМИЯ уничтожила коммунистов


Кто напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года!? Ржу прям! А разве тогда была Польша!? Нет. Польши с её правительством и армией - уже не существовало. Польша была разгромлена Германией, польское правительство и польская армия разбежались. Так что на Польшу никто 17 сентября 1939 года не нападал. Советские войска вступили на бывшие оккупированные Польшей в 1921 году территории Западной Украины и Западной Беларуссии. В настояшее время эти земли, как и до оккупации - принадлежат Украине и Беларуси, где живёт коренное население этих независимых государств. Польские выдумки про "нападение" - банальная ложь для идиотов.

Молодых польских людей младше 14 лет - убивали польские полицейские и польские солдаты, прикрепляя к своим танкам и разрывая их лошадьми - за то, что те хотели вступить в пионерию и комсомол, помогали коммунистам!

Польского солдата, который убивал украинцев, белорусов, коммунистов и польских людей младше 14 лет - покарала за преступления справедливая рука Советского солдата! Слава - советским воинам! Ура-ура-ура!

Ты сам признался, что польская армия уничтожала коммунистов. Себя то слышишь или когда рот у тебя открыт - мозг не работает!? Что тогда тупо спрашиваешь за что типа польского солдата наказали? Вот и наказали за его преступления! Не убивал бы коммунистов в 1920 - живым бы остался! 
Этих польских подонков-убийц советские коммунисты предупреждали!

*Некоторые поляки строят из себя глубоко верующих, на каждом перекрёстке у них крест и фигурки девы Марии и Исуса. Однако на деле - всё это показуха. Никаких святых заповедей они не чтят! Они оскверняют могилы погибших советских воинов, которые ценой своих жизней освободили Польшу от германского нацизма, так как поляки не могли ни защитить ни освободить себя и свою страну. Они даже сейчас, вот на примере этого персонажа, врут и отказываются покаяться за свои грехи - чем нарушают заповедь Господа.*

----------


## Let_nab

> пытаясь измениться, союз с немцами не длится вечно.
> Кто тебя научит? Мы
> Вы должны учить больше истории CCCP


Ты подобен нацистам, так как у тебя раздувает от националистической ненависти ко всем своим соседям - что к немцам, что к русским, что к украинцам, что к белорусам. Ненавидишь немцев!?

Но ты умилил и рассмешил! "Союз с немцем"!? Так ты, безмозглый нацик, посмотри - ты сейчас в НАТО и в союзе с немцем!



И чему поляки пытаются научить? Как дупку свою тепленько пристроить к новым хозяевам - немцам, русским или американцам?

История СССР - прекрасная и легендарная история! Тебе бы польскую, то есть свою историю, поучить и знать её. При этом самому её себе не выдумывать, а уж тем более других учить, так как по всей истории где Польша пыталась поучить соседей - то постоянно обсералась и сейчас плачет и ноет как маленькая обиженная курвочка, которую постоянно обижают. 

Кстати, представляю штандарт 5-го львовского атрполка польской армии, основанный в 1918 году и разбежавшийся от вида бойцов Красной Армии в 1939 году под городом Львов. Этот штандарт до сих пор как трофей. Даже смешно стало от вида этого вымпела "доблестно-героического" польской артполка - и чему можете научить? Как разбегаться и потом Гитлеру служить?

----------


## CRC

Обсуждать с вами - пустая трата времени. Вы напоминаете мне политический офицер, который во время отчета о полете говорит, что курсанты уничтожают дорогостоящую авиационную технику, отрывая  струи воздуха от крыльев

----------


## Let_nab

> Обсуждать с вами - пустая трата времени. Вы напоминаете мне политический офицер, который во время отчета о полете говорит, что курсанты уничтожают дорогостоящую авиационную технику, отрывая  струи воздуха от крыльев


А что мне с вами обсуждать? Польскую интерпретацию истории заимствованную у Геббельса и пересматривать решение Международного трибунала в Нюрнберге!? Так это несусветная глупость! Вы уж там у себя в Польше садитесь кружочком и  ̶в̶з̶д̶р̶о̶ч̶н̶и̶т̶е̶  обсуждайте в удовольствие свой выдуманный бред.

Тем более вы мне тоже кое кого напоминаете. Это польского полицейского времён II Мировой войны (ниже на фотодокументах), который днём во всю ловит своих сограждан-евреев и сдаёт их германским нацистам в концлагеря с крематориями на территории Польши, тем самым всячески угождает своему очередному хозяину-оккупанту, а ночью втихоря в комментах в Интернете пишет о том, как ненавидит немцев, что с ними нельзя быть в союзе и что всех этому научит.

Касаемо политических офицеров или настоящих политработников - то вполне понятно, что подобные как вы, вместе с нацистами, - их ненавидите. При агрессии на СССР, фашисты не только против них вели целенаправленную пропаганду, но и сразу расстреливали их - так как до уссачки их боялись, причём не только их самих, но и их ПРАВДУ, которую они говорили людям, разоблачая всяких негодяев.
*А то, что ты написал на политического офицера про "струи воздуха" - так это он пошутил, чтобы рабочую обстановку разрядить, и только тупой не понял его шутку юмора!*

Поэтому правильно, что слился - твоё гнилое враньё тут не прокатит!

----------


## OKA

Да, уж... 

Вспоминать, бывало, былое- иногда полезно)) 

Неужели " советская пропаганда " ?  :

ПОСОЛЬСКИЙ ПРИКАЗ » Тайны пакта Гитлера-Пилсудского » Print

----------


## OKA

> Подписав пакт с Гитлером, вы начали Вторую мировую войну. Гитлер перехитрил Сталинa...Поставки из США спасли вашу страну.Может, лучше бы вас немцы разбили?
> Вы бы не убили миллионы людей ...в Центральной Европе
> 
> Вот как моя свекровь до сих пор говорит что немецкое рабство лучше советской свободы ..


С козырей зашёл,  однако  :Biggrin:  

Свёкр-то тоже до сих пор,  размовляет, поди? 

Вы что-то попутали)) 

Об истинных причинах начала Второй мировой

Там речь шла о пакте между польскими и германскими нацистами.

Но, ведь это пропаганда?

----------


## Let_nab

> Подписав пакт с Гитлером, вы начали Вторую мировую войну. Гитлер перехитрил Сталинa...Поставки из США спасли вашу страну.Может, лучше бы вас немцы разбили?
> Вы бы не убили миллионы людей ...в Центральной Европе
> 
> Вот как моя свекровь до сих пор говорит что немецкое рабство лучше советской свободы ..


Ржу прям!
Так Гитлер перехитрил не только Сталина. Это то ничего, пол беды. Но ты, как и все поляки, забываете самое главное! Гитлер перехитрил польского президента Игнация Мосцицкого и верховного главнокомандующего Э́дварда Рыдз-Смииглы с польским народом. Гитлер не только перехитрил, он поимел всех поляков во главе с президентом и армией - захватив Польшу! 

Поставки из США спасли СССР. И что из этого!? А СССР и Сталин освободили Польшу и поставки из СССР спасли Польшу... Может лучше вам было оставаться с Гитлером, превратиться в большой концлагерь и переименоваться в Майданек? Дальше что!?  

Твоя свекровь видимо хорошо сотрудничала с немцами, сдавая им евреев и получая за это профиты - поэтому ей конечно при немецкой оккупации лучше, чем при советской свободе, где уже скотством то не разживёшься. 

Хочется спросить. А как сейчас при американской свободе, при новом хозяине живётся? Что Польша то не расцвела, а все поляки разбежались по Германии и сами в немецкое рабство сдались говно за ними убирать? Как и что в российскую Калининградскую область поляков на заработки набежало на низкооплачиваемые работы, если в Польше счастье без советской свободы наступило? Или всё же счастье не наступило и Польша как была в дупе, так и по сей день в ней и сидит!? Походу так и есть!

----------


## Let_nab

> Тогда напишите, что Советский Союз напал на Республику Польша 17 сентября 1939 года.
> 
> Причина, причина этого позорного поступка.
> 
> Политические офицеры набирались из самых низших и наименее образованных слоев общества.
> 
> Это были самые глупые люди в армии. Их никто не уважал и никто не выполнял их приказы,


Советский Союз на Польшу не нападал. Откуда ты это взял. Как говорят - где ваши доказательства нападения СССР на Польшу!? Их нет!
Поэтому позорный поступок - врать о нападении СССР на Польшу.

Феерично твоё про "Политические офицеры набирались из самых низших и наименее образованных слоев общества". И что из этого? Смешно то, что ты рассуждая о политических офицерах - ничего о них не знаешь. Оно и понятно, так как у тебя цель просто оскорбить, унизить и оклеветать. Я тоже так могу, но по-факту и правду. 
Вот к примеру факт, что польские офицеры хоть и набирались из самых богатых и образованных слоёв польского общества оказались на деле самыми тупыми во всём мире, а польские солдаты самыми трусливыми. Они ни разу не смогли защитить свою Польшу от агрессора. Это что от французов с Наполеоном, от немцев в 1 Мировую войну, во 2 Мировую войну от немцев и русских, как и в Польше постоянно находятся иностранная армия - то русская, то сейчас американская - так как сами поляки никогда не могут защитить свою страну. Это факт!

*Пиши ещё - просто покажи всё своё гнилое нутро упоротого лживого поляка-русофоба!*

----------


## CRC

Так что же произошло, когда войска СССР перешли границу Польши 17 сентября 1939 года? Наверное, помогали гитлеровским войскам Да или нет?

Если у коммунистов нет аргументов, они пишут это,распространяют информацию о том, что противник - русофоб и фашист. У вас нет аргументов, посетитель. Что делали советские войска на территории Польши с 17 сентября 1939 года. Их туда кто-то пригласил? Безусловно, Гитлер и ребячливые соратники Сталина

Почему войска CCCP убивали польских военнопленных? Почему вы не соблюдали договоры о военнопленных? Хорошо, что финны отымели тебе жопу

----------


## CRC

Моя 100-летняя свекровь говорит, что в мире нет таких плохих людей, как русские и украинцы. Немцы относились к людям лучше, чем к своим советским товарищам ...

----------


## OKA

> Моя 100-летняя свекровь говорит, что в мире нет таких плохих людей, как русские и украинцы. Немцы относились к людям лучше, чем к своим советским товарищам ...


Ой, вы женского рода, или просто поспамить?)) 

Определитесь ужо, в своих неопределённых флуктуациях)) 

Свёкр-то точно нипрастит  :Frown: 

Настоящие полаки , как космонавт Гермашевский, генерал Ярузельский, поднимали свою сторону)) 

А нынешние псякрывы, пусть и дальше продолжают прокладкою бывати :Cool: 

Слава т. Сталину, за освобождение славянских народов! 

Спсб польским инженерам, за малые моделарж, да много за что)) 

Берегите себя, вдруг т. Сталину памятники освобождённые народы Европы начнут ставить)) 

А вы, кагбэ,  нипричОм))

"пяшу с планшэтки, возможны ачепятки"))

----------


## CRC

Можете ли вы написать что-нибудь значимое или как политработник? Так таран


Если русские «освободят» ее, она не доживет до 100 лет.

----------


## CRC

Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему?

----------


## OKA

> Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему?


Об истинных причинах начала Второй мировой

Ой, вы женского рода, или просто поспамить?)) 

Определитесь ужо, в своих неопределённых флуктуациях)) 


Вы не ответили на вопросы, какой смысл "вступать в область дискуссий"?

----------


## CRC

Вы не ответили на вопрос

                                    Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему?

  А для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.

С чего началась Вторая мировая война.

----------


## Let_nab

> Можете ли вы написать что-нибудь значимое или как политработник? Так таран
> 
> 
> Если русские «освободят» ее, она не доживет до 100 лет.


Ты что хочешь своими потугами набора русских слов родить?

----------


## Let_nab

> Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему?


СССР не нападал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года.

----------


## Let_nab

> Так что же произошло, когда войска СССР перешли границу Польши 17 сентября 1939 года? Наверное, помогали гитлеровским войскам Да или нет?
> 
> Если у коммунистов нет аргументов, они пишут это,распространяют информацию о том, что противник - русофоб и фашист. У вас нет аргументов, посетитель. Что делали советские войска на территории Польши с 17 сентября 1939 года. Их туда кто-то пригласил? Безусловно, Гитлер и ребячливые соратники Сталина
> 
> Почему войска CCCP убивали польских военнопленных? Почему вы не соблюдали договоры о военнопленных? Хорошо, что финны отымели тебе жопу


Красная Армия не переходила границу Польши. Твои утверждения - ложь. Красная Армия вошла на территорию Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии, а не Польши. Где там Польша была? Не было там Польши и до сих пор её там нет.

Ну, если по твоему кривому лживому уму гитлеровские войска возвращали Западную Украину и Западную Беларусь украинцам и белорусам от оккупации Польши - то да, Красная Армия им помогла. И в чём проблема то!?

А аргументов у коммунистов - всегда было предостаточно, так как на их стороне всегда была правда, которую до уссачки доятся их враги до сих пор. 

Советские войска ничего не делали на территории Польши с 17 сентября 1939 года. Красная Армия была на территории Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии, но не Польши. Эти территории были и по сей день в Украине и Беларуси соответственно. Присваивать эти территории Польше - открытая оккупация, нацизм и банальное жлобство.

Советские войска не убивали польских военнопленных. Это антисоветская пропаганда, русофобия основанная на ложи, так как этому нет ни свидетельств и нет доказательств, а у тебя даже тут нет аргумента, хотя сам его требуешь от других.

*Кстати, про "отымели тебя в жопу". Это уже переход на личности, оскорбление и грубое нарушение правил форума.* 

И что с финнами? Ты их всех, кстати, своим утверждением сейчас гомиками обозвал, которые жопы любят и не брезгуют. Лишнее подтверждение об одних пидарах в Европе. До тебя это дошло или нет?  
А в реальности - как тебя люто козявит от злости и безысходности, что вы там европейские русофобы такие по-жизни убогие и ущербные пидоры - как были так и остались! Потому как эта красная и разодранная дупа всё время в реале оказывается - польской! Это то забавно и смешит!

----------


## Let_nab

> Моя 100-летняя свекровь говорит, что в мире нет таких плохих людей, как русские и украинцы. Немцы относились к людям лучше, чем к своим советским товарищам ...


Твоя свекровь просто старая маразматичка. Жаль человека, что с ним старость сделала за помощь фашистам. Ну и живи с этим. И походу ты в свою свекровь. Так это тоже - твоя личная проблема.
Просто смешно, когда свой бред аргументируют бредом сумасшедшей старушки.
Ты вообще себя то слышишь!?

У меня был сосед, у которого была проблема с головой, больной на голову человек. Он не буйный и не угрожал людям, поэтому его не изолировали в психушку. Так он считал поляков насекомыми-паразитами. Он всем об этом рассказывал. Так вот - использовать его рассказы как аргумент, что делаешь ты упоминая свою свекровь, банальный идиотизм. Это ты понимаешь или нет? Если нет, то ты такой же как этот умалишённый и твоя маразматичка-свекровь.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вы не ответили на вопрос
> 
>                                     Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему?
> 
>   А для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.
> 
> С чего началась Вторая мировая война.


Я уже раз десять ответил на твой вопрос. СССР не нападал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года.

СССР присоединился с Гитлером 23 августа 1939года, потому что Польша присоединилась с Гитлером 26 января 1934 года - подписав позорный договор с Германским Рейхом ещё раньше СССР.

Вторая Мировая война началась по вине Польши, которая оккупировала территории Германии после Первой Мировой войны, устроила там геноцид немцев.

----------


## Let_nab

*Кто-нибудь забанит этого персонажа CRC за банальный лживый флуд про нападение СССР на Польшу, не говорю про русофобию и переход на личности!?*

----------


## Казанец

> Кто-нибудь забанит этого персонажа CRC за банальный лживый флуд про нападение СССР на Польшу, не говорю про русофобию и переход на личности!?


Бабай, а ты чё как сразу сдаёшься-то? Ты же любишь писать разную всем давно известную банальщину, ну так вот и полемизировал бы во всю ивановскую, а то сразу как дитё из песочницы: "дяденьки, забаньте его, он меня обижает". За твоей спиной - вся могучая классическая *британская* историография, тоже не безгрешная, конечно, но она-то вся на твоей стороне, начиная с самого Черчилля, а ты у дяденек защиты просишь... Книжки надо читать хоть иногда, а не только из Яндекса копипастить... У твоего оппонента по сути дела - голый ноль: ляп на ляпе, пропагандонство на пропагандонстве, а ты ничем и ответить не можешь...

----------


## OKA

> Моя 100-летняя свекровь говорит, что в мире нет таких плохих людей, как русские и украинцы. Немцы относились к людям лучше, чем к своим советским товарищам ...


Так как насчёт вашей половой принадлежности? Определились ужо?)) 

В русскоязычном пространстве свекровь- это мать мужа)) 

Определитесь ужо  :Biggrin: 

А если под словом "немцы" вы подразумеваете германские и другие народности проживавшие в первой половине 20века, "нацию",  во времена гитлеровского националистического периода истории Германии, то, в большинстве своём  они были активными участниками и соучастниками военных преступлений на территориях континентальной Европы, о чём можно ознакомиться в документах Нюрнбергского процесса, и не только. 
Многие немцы не поддерживали нацистский режим, кто-то был антифашистом (не путать с нынешней т. н. "антифой" - по сути левацкими группировками, осколками "свинцовых 70-х).

----------


## OKA

> .. Почему войска CCCP убивали польских военнопленных? 
> Почему вы не соблюдали договоры о военнопленных? 
> Хорошо, что финны отымели тебе жопу


Если про Катынь, там много вопросов до сих пор достоверно не исследованных.  Гитлеровская провокация наиболее вероятна. 

Если про договоры о пленных, тоже много вопросов, как к советским властям, так и к тем, кто советских граждан за людей не считал. Вместо тупого срача, исследуйте вопросы содержания пленных РИ и РККА  в Польше в 1м.в.и в 20-е годы, расскажите вашу точку зрения, 
аргументированную линками на документы из архивов, а не популистскими лозунгами времён пилсудчины и нынешних.

Ну а про финнов и анал, то на этом форуме вас не поймут. Посетите с дружественным визитом Выборгский музей Баира Иринчеева, с познавательной военно-исторической целью, без упоминания про то, кто, кому,  чего и куда))

https://vk.com/muzei_peresheika

https://vk.com/wall-10647262_57970

Что-то англичане не спешили отгружать танки для "гиен Европы")) 

1941г. Отгрузка" Валентайнов" для РККА :

https://warspot.ru/8287-angliyskaya-...vetskoy-pehoty

В конце концов тявкать из под амерской задницы большого гонора нэ трэба :Smile: 

Кста, а Тешинская местность кому сейчас принадлежит? Поделили таки?))

https://xn--h1aagokeh.xn--p1ai/journ...E%D0%BF%D1%8B/

----------


## CRC

для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему

----------


## Казанец

> для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.


А тебе тоже книжки почитать стоит хоть чуть-чуть. Там *классической британской* историографией ответы на все эти вопросы давно даны (с массой плевков в сторону поляков). А раз уж на русскоязычном сайте толчёшься, русский язык подучить тоже не мешало бы

----------


## CRC

Я вопрос задал , для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему

Если вы не можете ответить на мой вопрос, я буду уважать это, я предполагаю, что вы ничего не знаете об этом предмете. И это все..

----------


## CRC

Кто напал на Республику Польша 17 сентября 1939 года и незаконно пересек ее границы? СССР объявил войну Польше?

----------


## Казанец

Ты читать умеешь?



> *классической британской* историографией ответы на все эти вопросы давно даны (с массой плевков в сторону поляков)


Ты недообразованный, косноязычный, скучный и нудный болтун-демагог, и латать дыры в твоих познаниях и вести персональную полемику с тобой здесь никто не намерен. Иди, книжки читай.

----------


## CRC

Так кто напал на Республику Польша 17 сентября 1939 года и незаконно пересек ее границы?  по мнению британцев ?

----------


## OKA

> ...  я предполагаю, что вы ничего не знаете об этом предмете. И это все..





> Ты читать умеешь?
> 
> Ты недообразованный, косноязычный, скучный и нудный болтун-демагог, и латать дыры в твоих познаниях и вести персональную полемику с тобой здесь никто не намерен. Иди, книжки читай.


Вот да!  :Cool: 

https://xn--h1aagokeh.xn--p1ai/journ...E%D0%BF%D1%8B/

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://kino-o-voine.ru/dni-predatelstva-1972/ 

"...подробный отчет событий, приведших к принятию унизительного для Чехословакии договора. События основаны на сохранившихся в архивах стенографичеческих записях переговоров государственных деятелей тех лет....Влияние мюнхенских событий на жизнь показана как в высших кругах (например, противоречия между фактически сдавшимся Бенешом и готовым сопротивляться Готвальдом), так и в быту обычных людей и их семей, столкнувшихся с вооруженными людьми на приграничных территориях."

----------


## Иваныч

> для чего СССР присоединился к Гитлером? Напомним, 23 августа 1939 года вы подписали этот позорный договор с Германским рейхом.Почему СССР напал на Польшу 17 сентября 1939 года? Почему




Надо просто посмотреть на картинку.

----------


## Mig

> Кто напал на Республику Польша 17 сентября 1939 года и незаконно пересек ее границы? СССР объявил войну Польше?


*17 сентября 1939 года Республика Польша юридически уже не существовала*. Объявление войны - это формально-юридический акт. В тот день в Польше уже не было легитимной власти. *Войну просто некому было объявлять*. В условиях безвластия на территориях, населенных поляками, белорусами, украинцами, евреями и другими народами, СССР поступил так, как считал необходимым в ситуации исчезновения польской государственности. 

В октябре 1938 года *Польша, поддержанная фашистской Германией*, шантажом и угрозами заставила законное чехословацкое правительство *передать Польше западную часть Тешинской Селезии* - часть территории Чехословакии. А 17 сентября 1939 года в Польше и правительства не было. Т.е. СССР в сентябре 1939 года поступил более гуманно, чем Польша в Тешине в 1938 году.

----------


## CRC

Грустно, вы не представляете, что пишете ... На каком основании вы делаете вывод, что 17 сентября 1939 года в Польше не было государственной власти?

Хорошо ... Г-н Сталин сказал, что по его прихоти можно отобрать землю, принадлежащую на законных основаниях польскому государству, потому что в противном случае товарищ Гитлер заберет все. Хорошая риторика, buddy....

----------


## CRC

Какое отношение имеет Заолзе к нападению на Польшу 17 сентября 1939? Суверенное государство ... было захвачено СССР под руководством товарища Сталина. Это был позорный акт агрессии против польского государства и народа.

----------


## Mig

> Грустно, вы не представляете, что пишете ... На каком основании вы делаете вывод, что 17 сентября 1939 года в Польше не было государственной власти?


На основании исторических фактов: 5 сентября 1939 г. правительство Польши выехало из Варшавы; 7 сентября Варшаву покинул главнокомандующий Рыдз-Смиглы. Правительство и главнокомандующий начали метаться по Польше, имея направление к польско-румынской границе. 16 сентября 1939 г. польское правительство покинуло территорию Польши и переехало в Румынию. *17 сентября 1939 г. у Польши не было правительства*!

Кстати, нашел вот такой польский плакат марта 1939 года. Бедный польский солдат, ему так хотелось в Берлин, поработать сантехником...

----------


## CRC

Чувак, что ты пишешь? Государственная власть исходит через бюрократический государственный корпус, армию, полицию. Когда немцы напали на СССР, Сталин несколько дней скрывался. На ваш взгляд, это означает, что тогда в СССР не было государственной власти ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Когда немцы напали на СССР, Сталин несколько дней скрывался.


На какой территории "скрывался" тов. Сталин? В Кремле? В Кунцево? Или в Румынии?
Уже давно опубликованы записи дежурных секретарей приемной И.В.Сталина за 1924 - 1953 гг., в которых каждый день с точностью до минуты фиксировалось время пребывания в кремлевском кабинете у Сталина всех его посетителей.

https://istmat.info/node/165

----------


## Red307

> Кстати, нашел вот такой польский плакат марта 1939 года. Бедный польский солдат, ему так хотелось в Берлин, поработать сантехником...


https://grafik.org.ru/selezneva.html



> Плакат Радзевича-Винницкого «На Берлин!» более спокойный. Та же фигура воина на первом плане, но нет экспрессии и динамизма плаката Томкевича. *Плакат создан в 1944 году*, Польша еще не была освобождена, но если посмотреть на этот плакат, то не остается сомнения, что враг будет отеснен с польской земли даже до Берлина. Эта спокойная уверенность конечно была нужна в годы войны и вдохновляла людей, помогала им выстоять.


 :Wink:

----------


## Let_nab

> Бабай, а ты чё как сразу сдаёшься-то? Ты же любишь писать разную всем давно известную банальщину, ну так вот и полемизировал бы во всю ивановскую, а то сразу как дитё из песочницы: "дяденьки, забаньте его, он меня обижает". За твоей спиной - вся могучая классическая *британская* историография, тоже не безгрешная, конечно, но она-то вся на твоей стороне, начиная с самого Черчилля, а ты у дяденек защиты просишь... Книжки надо читать хоть иногда, а не только из Яндекса копипастить... У твоего оппонента по сути дела - голый ноль: ляп на ляпе, пропагандонство на пропагандонстве, а ты ничем и ответить не можешь...


Улыбнуло! 
Ты определяйся не со мной, а с правилами форума. Они есть или их тут нет? Я пока вижу что нет, даже элементарной культуры общения нет. Более того, впечатление, будто тут образовался кружок из пары-тройки постоянных быдло-персонажей, которые просто срут в комментах и всё. Это всего лишь моё частное оценочное мнение. Моё обращение – простое напоминание о соблюдении элементарного прядка, а не просьба о помощи у дяденек.

Козя! Давай порассуждаю какую банальщину ты любишь писать и полемизировать на всю аирфорсофскую, если уж ты начал рассказывать про меня:

Помню-помню как ты попытался рассказать про "неинтересную и непосещаемую ветку форума" и облажался. А сам то что сюда зачастил, ума набраться или как обычно просто пустопёрднуть в комментах - чтобы испортить воздух? Неужели так обиделся, что поджидал раскрыть всем правду и разоблачить мои копипасты из Яндекса? Уморил! Тогда тоже, некоторые попытались тут зафлудить модельками, о которых есть другие ветки для обсуждения - забыв про теже обычные правила порядка форума. Не получилось. Даже это не благодаря моей в ней активности, просто сама эта тут тема, в отличии от моделек и гаек - посерьёзнее, интереснее и актуальнее. 

Глупо советовать другими читать книжки, когда сам фамилию Черчилль специально в Гугле нашёл и при этом нечего сказать в тему ветки форума, особенно когда как ты считаешь - "у него ноль"... Тогда если у него ноль, то у тебя - их два. 
Поэтому, да - пустословить у тебя хорошо получается, но вот создать умный вид или запостить хотя бы копипаст в тему серьёзной обсуждаемой проблемы - никак не по силам. Вот реально, простой вопрос, есть что самому высказать по теме о причинах и виновниках начала 2МВ!? Вижу, что нет. Так что - это тебе помощь дяденек больше нужна, чем мне.

ПС: Мне реально нет интереса заниматься словоблудием, даже своими "разоблачёнными" копипастами из яндекса. Именно словоблудием, потому как оппонировать или отвечать контрпропагандой на *флуд* - просто глупо. А разве не флуд, когда рассказывают про советскую армию в польше в 39 году? Это не пропаганда, русофобия или польско-антисоветская интерпретация истории, а флуд. Тогда ещё советской армии не было. Как и про польские территории на Западной Украине, Западной Белоруссии - это всё равно что спорить о польских территориях на Луне и на Марсе, куда вторглась Советская Армия со Сталиным. И это совсем не оппоненты для меня. А тем более нет интереса отвечать разным "начитанным" срулям в комментах, рассуждающим и разоблачающим кто я и что я, при этом самим по теме ветки форума вообще не запостившим ничего толкового, даже копипаста с какого-нибудь архива или из своей прочитанной кучи книг. Как и мало мальского интереса тут на форуме никакого давно не вижу. Хотя..., заняться тем же как поразоблачать, побзднуть и пофлудить на таких как Козя или Рэд с Ко - это забавно и скорее всего этим и займусь, ведь это на форуме можно и в правилах.

----------


## Mig

> Чувак, что ты пишешь? Государственная власть исходит через бюрократический государственный корпус, армию, полицию. Когда немцы напали на СССР, Сталин несколько дней скрывался. На ваш взгляд, это означает, что тогда в СССР не было государственной власти ?


Понятно. Очередной тролль возбудился. Историю не знает, фактов не приводит. Одно сплошное бла-бла. Пора банить провокатора!

----------


## stream

Улыбнуло!

----------


## OKA

[/QUOTE]




> На какой территории "скрывался" тов. Сталин? В Кремле? В Кунцево? Или в Румынии?
> Уже давно опубликованы записи дежурных секретарей приемной И.В.Сталина за 1924 - 1953 гг., в которых каждый день с точностью до минуты фиксировалось время пребывания в кремлевском кабинете у Сталина всех его посетителей.
> 
> https://istmat.info/node/165


"Ну вот опять")) 

Наверное в Англию подался, через Румынию и Францию, как беглые польские власти  :Biggrin:  

Понеслись перестроечные и демшизоидные мифы о том, как т. Сталин спрятался, и долго всех боялся  :Biggrin: 


С войсками стран т. н. " оси" армия СССР воевала очно и в составе разных армий с 1936г. А с япами аж на своей территории Д. В. неоднократно, и в составе региональных контингентов тоже.

В Испании ( особенно известны советские лётчики в ВВС республиканцев) с итальянскими и немецкими фашистами-нацистами, которые  решили открыть свои атлантические "ворота в Европу", при помощи франкистстского режима, в обход франков и англов, для поставок ресурсов. И перекрыть англам и франкам прямые поставки из азиатских, североафриканских и Б-восточных колоний через Средиземку. 

Пока поляки, венгерцы, румынцы и финны рассчитывали под железной пятой рейха захапать  некоторые территории СССР.
 При том, что англы с франками были обеими руками за вторжение на Восток, иначе бы не скормили фюреру эльзасы с австриями и чехиями, и не смотрели бы сквозь пальцы на установление фашиствующих режимов в старухе Европе)) 

Польша-вообще мелкий хищник, затевавший свою мелкую игру на фоне зреющей очередной Мировой войны, за глобальный передел мира. Были и ещё подобные "жители мелких окраинных государств", желающие поживиться, за счёт разгрома России-СССР. 

ГПИБ | Гессен С. Я. Окраинные государства: Польша, Финляндия, Эстония, Латвия и Литва. - Л., 1926.

Этот линк не для поциента "crc", который, очевидно, не собирался вести диалоги и исследования, а тупо шпарит пропагандистские лозунги определённой направленности, и "гадит в каментах"  :Biggrin: 
А" шоб було", для ознакомления с материалом, и формирования объективной картины событий, с использованием различных источников, как обычно делается)) 

Не шибко-то "вписались" тогда англо-французские "гаранты", за ЧСР и очередную "ржеч"))  

Но от жолнежов, кста, в составах своих армий не отказались, как и СССР, впрочем)) 

При этом ведя постоянные переговоры с нацистами. Не зря к англам " случайно" полетел на переговоры с пронацистскими элитами представитель элиты рейха, а в перестройку,  на руках англов, так же случайно умер. "Старичок"? - подумал Шкирлиц)) 
Все эти планы бомбардировок Ленинграда и Баку англо-франками в 1940г., тоже могли стать реальностью... 

Вообще, эти вбросы сабжей, типа" crc", нужны для обсуждения ложных тезисов, а за ними уже и пересмотры итогов IIW. W. на горизонте маячат)) Контрибуции и компенсационные выплаты, односторонние,  ессно)) Главное хайло вовремя раскрыть, и "хайпануть")) 
Что-то все эти крикуны балтийские, и не только,  не спешат за холокост и геноцид советских народов расплачиваться.
 По факту, " коллективный Запад"  на практике успешно занимается "пересмотром итогов" уже десятки лет,  начав ещё под конец 2м.в.
 При отсутствии мощного оппонета, в виде СССР и "созников" была перекроена карта Европы и Мира в собственных интересах. На очереди КНР... 


П. С. А ещё, если бы не флуктуирующая официозная "точка зрения" властей РФ на СССР и его историю, то глупых вопросов было бы намного меньше. Достаточно было бы дополнять официальную позицию публикациями документов в открытом доступе. 
Историки поспорят, а мифов и ложных тезисов явно станет меньше))

В этой ветке, если отбросить словесную шелуху, достаточно познавательных линков по началу II W. W.  Вполне можно составить боле-менее объективную картину этого периода. 
Также на ресурсах Д. Пучкова, и некоторых других есть множество познавательных бесед с военными историками на тематику  2м.в., и не только) 
Времени не хватает ознакомиться со всеми, к сожалению. 

" Ребята, давайте жить дружно"©, как говаривали известные люди))

Пока к этому есть возможности))

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны объяснило отмену приказа Сердюкова о рассекречивании архивов ВОВ*

- https://www.interfax.ru/russia/757661

Москва. 24 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Отмена нормативных актов, касающихся рассекречивания архивных документов периода Великой Отечественной войны, обусловлена введением в действие нового приказа главы российского военного ведомства, существенно расширяющего временной исторический интервал и перечень доступных для исследования новых архивных документов уже Второй мировой войны, заявляют в Минобороны России.

"В министерстве обороны РФ работа по рассекречиванию документов периода Великой Отечественной войны 1941-1945 годов и наполнению обобщённых банков данных "Память народа", "Подвиг народа" и "Мемориал" организована в соответствии с новым приказом министра обороны РФ", - сказано в сообщении, распространённом в среду.

По данным военного ведомства, речь идет о приказе министра обороны РФ Сергея Шойгу от 12 ноября 2020 г. № 589 "О рассекречивании архивных документов Красной Армии и Военно-морского флота периода Второй мировой войны". При этом распоряжение Шойгу было опубликовано на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации 22 марта.

Как пояснили в российском военном ведомстве, новый приказ министра обороны РФ позволит рассекречивать документы не только Великой Отечественной войны, но и всего, что касается Второй мировой войны.

Ранее в ряде СМИ появились сообщения, что Шойгу отменил приказ "О рассекречивании архивных документов Красной Армии и Военно-Морского Флота за период Великой Отечественной войны 1941-1945 годов". Этот приказ был издан предшественником Шойгу – Анатолием Сердюковым, он возглавлял Минобороны РФ с 2007 г. по 2012 г.

Кроме того, в приказе Шойгу говорилось об отмене приказа от 30 мая 2009 г. "О внесении изменения в приказ министра обороны Российской Федерации от 8 мая 2007 года №181".

По оценкам историков, этими документами, в частности, были рассекречены архивы Великой Отечественной войны, в результате которых исследователи получили доступ к недоступным ранее документам.

----------


## OKA

Вторжение освободителей Чехословакии от чехословаков))

Любителям повспоминать про 1968г., неплохо бы вспомнить 1918г.))

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=1617678457844

----------


## Let_nab

*Шесть бомб для Москвы. Кто заставил Сталина поверить в ядерную катастрофу*



*16 июля 1945 г. произошло первое успешное испытание ядерного оружия. На полигоне Аламогордо в США вз... 16 июля 1945 г. произошло первое успешное испытание ядерного оружия. На полигоне Аламогордо в США взорвали «Штучку» –…*

В 1971 г., 50 лет назад, мир узнал о планах Пентагона нанести ядерный удар по СССР – бывший консультант Минобороны США Дэниел Эллсберг опубликовал 500 страниц секретных документов.

О том, благодаря кому одна из величайших катастроф ХХ в. оказалась предотвращена, рассказывает зам*директора Института государства и права РАН, писатель, сенатор Международной ассоциации прокуроров, с 2000 по 2016 г. зам *Генерального прокурора РФ Александр Звягинцев.

Первую в мире ядерную бомбу американцы испытали 16 июля* 1945 г. на полигоне Аламогордо в штате Нью-Мексико. А уже 30 августа 1945-го, всего через две недели после капитуляции Японии, генерал-майор Лорис Норстад, зам*начальника штаба ВВС США по планированию, направил генералу Гровсу документ, где в качестве целей возможного будущего ядерного удара фигурировали «ключевые советские города». Указывалось даже количество атомных бомб, необходимых для уничтожения каждого из них. Так, Москве и Ленинграду предназначалось по шесть бомб.

Американцы развивали докт*рину безответного ядерного удара – они не верили, что Советский Союз сможет что-либо им противопоставить. Но в августе 1949-го самолёт-метеоролог США вдруг зафиксировал в воздухе недалеко от Камчатки изотопы. Это означало лишь одно: у Советского Союза тоже есть атомная бомба! Но как русские смогли создать сверхоружие всего за четыре года?

Это стало возможным благодаря операции «Энормоз» («нечто чудовищное» – англ.), которая вошла в историю советских спецслужб как одна из самых сложных и важнейших за весь XX в. 17-томное дело «Энормоз» под номером 13676 долгие годы хранилось в архиве СВР под грифами «Совершенно секретно», «Хранить вечно», «При опасности сжечь». И лишь недавно оно было частично рассекречено.

На свой страх и риск

15 июня 1940 г. в журнале «Физикал ревью» появилась статья американ*ского учёного Макмиллана на ядерную тему. После неё в западной прессе наступило подозрительное «ядерное затишье». Это бросилось в глаза начальнику научно-технической разведки СССР Леониду Квасникову. Он, инженер-химик по образованию, мечтал стать крупным учёным. Но судьба распорядилась иначе. В 1938-м молодого аспиранта Московского института химического машиностроения неожиданно пригласили на Лубянку и сообщили, что он по всем показателям подходит для работы в *НКВД. Говорить «нет» на Лубянке было не принято...

Несостоявшийся учёный Квасников теперь уже по долгу службы прочитывал всю иностранную научную прессу. И, обнаружив пропажу публикаций по ядерной теме, тут же заподозрил, что исследования засекретили по военным соображениям. О своих подозрениях он доложил начальнику внешней разведки Фитину и попросил разрешения разослать срочные шифрограммы в западные резидентуры... Мудрому Павлу Фитину не нужно было ничего объяснять, и тот дал отмашку Квасникову на работу с резидентурами. Так советская внешняя разведка благодаря решительности её руководителя по собственной инициативе начала разработку ядерной темы.

Резидентам в США, Франции, Англии, Германии и Швеции были посланы шифровки: «просим выявить научные центры, где велись и могут вестись исследования по урану, и обеспечить получение оттуда информации о практических работах». В течение года из зарубежных резидентур поступали подтверждения того, что западные страны независимо друг от друга ведут ядерные разработки.

Одновременно из США вернулся Гайк Овакимян (оперативный псевдоним «Геннадий»). Он с 1934 г. жил в Америке под видом инженера «Амторга», с 1938-го возглавлял американскую резидентуру, завербовал не один десяток агентов, но 5 мая 1941-го был арестован ФБР... Обвинение в шпионаже – прямая дорога на электрический стул, но сот*рудники советского «Амторга» пользовались иммунитетом от уголовного преследования. Американцы были вынуждены Овакимяна отпустить. Он срочно выехал в Москву и увёз с собой устное сообщение для «Центра».

Агент Овакимяна рассказал, что ещё в 1939 г. учёные Теллер и Сцилард уговорили Эйнштейна подписать подготовленное ими письмо Рузвельту. В письме теоретически доказывалась возможность создания атомной бомбы и разъяснялась её особая опасность, окажись она в руках Гитлера. Высказывалась также просьба оказать финансовую поддер*жку экспериментальным работам. Хозяин Белого дома был потрясён этим письмом, и в конце того же года в США был учреждён правительственный Консультативный совет по урану.

25 сентября 1941 г. из Лондона поступила ценнейшая информация: «Урановая бомба вполне может быть разработана в течение двух лет. Председатель Вуличского арсенала Фергюссон заявил, что запал бомбы может быть сконструирован в течение нескольких месяцев». Информацию о планах Уранового комитета (эта правительственная организация курировала британскую ядерную программу) лондонская резидентура получила от одного из членов так называемой «Кембриджской пятёрки» – Дональда Маклина. Он и ещё четверо англичан – Ким Филби, Энтони Блант, Гай Бёрджесс и Джон Кернкросс, занимая высокие посты в британских госструктурах, годами передавали советской разведке бесценную информацию. Ещё через пару дней в распоряжении лондонской резидентуры оказался полный текст доклада Уранового комитета, который принёс другой член «пятёрки», Джон Кернкросс.

Со всей этой информацией начальник внешней разведки Фитин отправился на доклад к Берии. Но нарком донесениям резидентов не поверил. Сталин тоже прохладно отнёсся к донесениям внешней разведки.

Тем не менее Фитин, Овакимян, Квасников и другие разведчики советских зарубежных резидентур целый год по крупицам добывали бесценную информацию – на свой страх и риск. Пока не накопилась критическая масса доказательств, с которыми уже нельзя было не считаться.

В роли догоняющих

В феврале 1942-го под Таганрогом был убит немецкий офицер. В его походной сумке нашли дневник с формулами. Научная экспертиза установила: это были расчёты, свидетельствующие о немецких работах по делению урана. Сталин наконец поверил в реальность ядерного оружия. В феврале 1943-го была создана секретная лаборатория № 2, которую возглавил молодой учёный Курчатов. Позже разведчик Леонид Квасников вспоминал слова Курчатова на их первой встрече: «У американцев над атомным проектом работают 200 тыс. человек. У нас только 100 учёных и научных сотрудников. Мы оказались в роли догоняющих и очень полагаемся на вашу помощь. Нам необходима любая информация, которая отражала бы уровень проработки различных проблем учёными США и Англии».

Перед разведчиками теперь стояла конкретная задача – максимально сократить путь советских учёных от начала ядерной программы до готовой бомбы. Для этого нужно было завладеть секретными ядерными разработками Англии и США. Советским разведчикам удалось не только в кратчайшие сроки наладить разветвлённую агентурную сеть на Западе. Они сумели внедрить своих агентов в Лос-Аламос – засекреченный ядерный город недалеко от Альбукерке, где велась разработка и производство первой ядерной бомбы. По образу и подобию Лос-Аламоса потом будут построены все советские закрытые города – «почтовые ящики».

К участию в «Энормоз» были допущены лишь несколько человек – сам начальник разведки Фитин, его заместитель Овакимян, Леонид Квасников (он уехал* курировать нью-йоркскую резидентуру) и переводчик с английского языка Потапова. В США работали Зарубин, Семёнов, Феклисов и Яцков; в Англии – Горский и Барковский.

Перед разведчиками стояла сложнейшая задача: не просто найти нужных людей, допущенных к ядерным разработкам, но и обеспечить им «чистоту», то есть не подставить под удар. Имена большинства своих источников информации советские разведчики до сих пор не раскрыли...

В один жаркий летний день к зданию советского консульства в Нью-Йорке подошёл молодой темноволосый человек. Переминаясь с ноги на ногу, он сказал охраннику: «Я хочу встретиться с кем-нибудь из советских представителей. На вопрос «зачем?» ответил, что у него есть важная информация для Советского Союза. Это был Теодор Холл, самый юный учёный лаборатории Лос-Аламоса. Ему было всего 19.

Ему навстречу вышел высокий человек крепкого телосложения, назовём его Корняковым. Холл стал рассказывать ему о том, что он мог бы передавать Советам важные секретные документы из лаборатории Лос-Аламоса, так как ещё в студенчестве увлёкся социалистическими идеями и очень сочувствует Советскому Союзу. «Вы тоже должны владеть ядерной бомбой... чтобы иметь возможность защититься», – добавил Холл в конце беседы и сунул в руки Корнякова свёрток. Это были чертежи плутониевой бомбы «Толстяк», которая позже будет сброшена на Нагасаки. Так Холл стал работать на советскую разведку.

Проникнуть в Лос-Аламос было практически невозможно. По крайней мере так считал военный куратор ядерного проекта генерал Гровс. Туда даже гражданам Америки вход был закрыт. Крупнейшие учёные, занятые в проекте, числились под чужими именами и фамилиями, сотрудники лабораторий – под номерами и даже не имели водительских прав на своё имя. Сотрудники лаборатории после 22 часов не могли покидать свои квартиры, их телефоны постоянно прослушивались. Генерал Гровс любил повторять: «Мы создали такую систему защиты, сквозь которую даже мышь не смогла бы проскочить». Ему и в голову не приходило, что в этой неприступной крепости работают советские осведомители.

В числе учёных было немало советских агентов. Они, как правило, не знали друг о друге и работали на Советский Союз не за деньги, а исключительно за идею. Понимая, сколь разрушительное оружие вскоре окажется в руках США, они не хотели, чтобы оно стало инструментом политического шантажа. В 2020 г., во время съёмок документального фильма «Бомба. Наши в Лос-Аламосе» Чарльз Оппенгеймер, внук Роберта Оппенгеймера, научного руководителя «Манхэттенского проекта» признался нам: «Дед, когда понял, что создал апокалиптическое оружие, сказал: «Человечество навеки проклянёт само название Лос-Аламос, где находилась главная секретная лаборатория американского ядерного проекта». А кто мог тогда противостоять США? Только Советский Союз!

Теодор Холл пользовался огромным уважением коллег и имел допуск к самым секретным материалам. В операции «Энормоз» он получил псевдоним «Млад».

С «Лесли» Холл встретился в Альбукерке, курортном городке недалеко от Лос-Аламоса. Она ждала его вечером на лавочке в парке. Придя на встречу, Холл увидел красивую статную женщину в безупречном костюме. Он передал ей непроявленную плёнку (таково было указание сверху, чтобы плёнку в случае чего можно было засветить). «Лесли» положила её в коробку с гигиеническими салфетками и ушла. Это была Леонтина Коэн. Она и её муж Моррис работали на советскую разведку – как и Холл, за идею. Когда они познакомились, Моррис уже был нелегальным агентом (оперативный псевдоним «Луис»).

Супругов Коэн арестуют, когда операция «Энормоз» будет завершена. Это случится в 1961 г. в Англии: там они продолжали выполнять поручения советской внешней разведки, изображая коллекционеров антикварных книг. По словам Мориса Коэна, «книги – самая удобная вещь для передачи данных. Между строк можно писать невидимыми чернилами. Посылки можно спокойно отправлять почтой куда угодно».

За работу на советскую разведку в Великобритании Морриса осудят на 25 лет тюрьмы, а Леонтину – на 20. В 1969-м их удастся обменять на арестованного в СССР агента MI5 Джералда Брука.

Теодор Холл тоже будет разоблачён в 1960-х в результате американской контрразведывательной операции «Венона». Но поскольку сама «Венона» была засекречена и предъявить секретные документы в суде было невозможно, Холла не посадили, а просто уволили. Он уехал из Штатов в Англию и спокойно работал в Кавендишской лаборатории Кембриджа, пока в 1995 г. не рассекретили документы «Веноны». Пикантные факты биографии Холла всплыли на поверхность, и в 1997-м он признался в том, что работал на советскую разведку. И до конца жизни вынужден был объяснять западным журналистам, почему принял такое решение.

Про героя чуть не забыли

Холл, «Луис» и «Лесли» были далеко не единственными агентами советской внешней разведки в «Манхэттенском проекте». Ещё до официального начала операции «Энормоз», в конце 1941-го, в советское посольство в Лондоне зашёл долговязый человек и попросил провести его к послу Ивану Михайловичу Майскому. Посетитель сообщил, что у него имеется для советского правительства важная информация о разработке ранее неизвестного в мире мощного оружия, что Англия разрабатывает его втайне от своего союзника СССР и потому он решил эту несправедливость исправить. Это был немецкий учёный-эмигрант Клаус Фукс (в деле «Энормоз» фигурировал под псевдонимом «Чарльз»).

Фукс – выпускник Лейпцигского университета, осенью 1933 г. бежал в Англию от разгула фашизма и гитлеровских репрессий. В начале 1941-го он, талантливый физик, примкнул в группе учёных, которые работали над уточнением критической массы урана и проблемой разделения изотопов. Так он оказался сначала в «Тьюб Эллойз», а потом в «Манхэттенском проекте». По иронии судьбы, переехав в Лос-Аламос, Фукс некоторое время жил в одной комнате с Холлом. Но о том, что они работали на советскую разведку, оба узнали только после того, как были разоблачены... Фукс передал СССР бесценные сведения о газодиффузионном методе разделения изотопов, назвал имена крупнейших физиков Европы, которые, как и он, спасаясь от фашизма, эмигрировали в Англию и стали работать над атомным проектом. Это были Эйнштейн, Сцилард, Ферми, Франк, Фриш и многие другие.

Фукса арестовали в 1950-м, когда он уже вернулся в Великобританию. Соединённые Штаты требовали выдачи Фукса, но англичане отказали и тем самым спасли ему жизнь. Он был приговорён к 14 годам тюрьмы за шпионаж. Но вышел досрочно и уехал к себе на родину, в Восточную Германию, где до конца жизни занимался преподавательской деятельностью.

К работе над бомбой оказались привлечены многие физики и математики левых взглядов, которые «сливали» секреты «Манхэттенского проекта» СССР. Надо сказать, что и Оппенгеймер одно время симпатизировал коммунистическому движению, ФБР подозревало его в шпионаже в пользу СССР, и великого учёного даже вызывали на ковер в Комиссию по расследованию антиамериканской деятельности.

Все сведения, полученные нашими зарубежными резидентурами, тут же отправлялись в Москву. В 1943–1945 гг. из сотрудников курчатовской Лаборатории № 2, которая занималась атомным проектом, к материалам дела имел доступ только сам Курчатов. Бумаги передавались ему лично под расписку. А работать с ними разрешалось только в Кремле или в специальном помещении, которое было отведено для этого на Лубянке. К подготовке отзывов на эти материалы и оценок, а также последующих заданий разведке Курчатову не разрешалось привлекать ни секретарей, ни своих коллег. Два-три года он всё это делал сам. Сведения, которые он получал от разведки, ему рекомендовалось передавать коллегам в устной форме и без упоминания источников.

В рассекреченных недавно документах дела «Энормоз» есть несколько сотен страниц, написанных от руки неразборчивым почерком. Это записки Игоря Курчатова со схемами, формулами, уточняющими вопросами. Часть из них была передана Курчатовскому институту, где в подземном бункере до сих пор стоит законсервированный первый советский ядерный реактор. Сотрудники Курчатова даже не подозревали о том, что эти записки вообще существуют. А ведь, по сути, это написанный от руки первый советский учебник по ядерной физике.

После успешных испытаний первой советской ядерной бомбы РДС-1 (она была взорвана 29 августа 1949 г. на Семипалатинском полигоне) Сталин представил к наградам длинный список всех тех, кто участвовал в ядерном проекте. Известно, что Берия заранее подготовил этот список. И в случае провала он превратился бы из наградного в расстрельный.

Каково же было удивление Курчатова, когда он увидел в этом списке лишь пятерых разведчиков. Он, конечно, не знал их всех поимённо, просто, увидев пять незнакомых фамилий, сразу понял – это разведка. В списке значились Семён Семёнов («Твен»), Анатолий Горский («Вадим»), Александр Феклисов («Калистрат»), Владимир Барковский («Джерри») и Анатолий Яцков («Яковлев»). Курчатов прекрасно понимал, что на самом деле их – людей, которые всё это время буквально впотьмах прокладывали путь советским ядерщикам, – было гораздо больше. Но поскольку Курчатов лично общался лишь с одним человеком – Леонидом Квасниковым, его глубоко потрясло, что в этом коротком списке не нашёл его фамилии...

В тот момент Курчатов уже пользовался авторитетом невероятных масштабов и не побоялся обратиться к автору списка с вопросом: «А как же Квасников?» Берия не нашёлся что ответить и просто внёс Квасникова в список зад*ним числом...

----------


## Let_nab

*Польша в ШОКЕ! Мощная речь Лукашенко в День народного единства! СПАСИБО СТАЛИНУ!*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*ФСБ раскрыла документы о подготовке Японией нападения на СССР*

*Федеральная служба безопасности России опубликовала новые, бывшие сверхсекретными документы, рассказывающие о подготовке Японии к нападению на СССР во время Второй мировой войны.*

Обнародование этих материалов приурочено к 73-й годовщине завершения Токийского процесса — Международного военного трибунала для Дальнего Востока над главными японскими военными преступниками. Он проходил с 3 мая 1946 года по 12 ноября 1948 года, был более продолжительным, чем Нюрнбергский (1945−1946).

ФСБ представила протоколы допросов шести высокопоставленных японских военных преступников, рассказавших о планах Японии начать войну против Советского Союза. Эти документы входят в состав «Особой папки» советской военной контрразведки СМЕРШ, хранящейся в Центральном архиве на Лубянке. Термин «Особая папка» означает высшую степень секретности документов, подлежащих архивации.

Исходя из опыта, полученного органами контрразведки на территории Германии и других стран Восточной и Центральной Европы при розыске нацистских преступников и их пособников, еще во время боевых действий против Японии в августе 1945 года на Дальнем Востоке были созданы специальные оперативные группы в управлениях контрразведки СМЕРШ Забайкальского, 1-го и 2-го Дальневосточного фронтов для выявления среди японских пленных тех, кто совершил военные преступления.

Тогда СМЕРШу удалось арестовать бывшего заместителя военного министра Японии генерал-лейтенанта Киедзи Томинагу; бывшего начальника штаба Квантунской армии и начальника центрального штаба японо-маньчжурской правительственной организации «Кио-Ва-Кай» генерал-лейтенанта Мицухару Миякэ; экс-начальника центральной Японской военной миссии в Харбине генерал-майора Шуна Акикусу; бывшего начальника разведывательного отдела штаба Квантунской армии полковника Сабуро Асаду; экс-командующего обороной Квантунского укрепленного района генерал-лейтенанта Кендзо Янагиту; бывшего начальника главного полицейского управления Маньчжоу-Го Тосио Хосико.

«Томинага, Миякэ, Янагита, Акикуса, Асада и Хосико дали показания о том, что японское правительство на протяжении многих лет готовило войну против Советского Союза. В 1941 году, по сговору с германским правительством, японцы усилили подготовку к войне, и с этой целью японский генеральный штаб, аналогично плану “Барбаросса”, разработал свой план нападения на СССР, носивший условное название “Кантокуэн”, что в переводе означает “особые маневры Квантунской армии”, — писал начальник Главного управления контрразведки СМЕРШ генерал-полковник Виктор Абакумов в докладной записке советскому правительству 13 февраля 1946 года.

Особым разделом «Кантокуэн», как показал Асада, «предусматривалось с началом войны Японии против Советского Союза проведение в широком масштабе террора и диверсий, в том числе бактериологической, в расположении войск Красной Армии», указывал Абакумов.
Он предложил включить всех шестерых в список японских военных преступников, подлежащих суду Международного военного трибунала в Токио, но власти эту идею не поддержали. В итоге каждый из этой шестерки проходил по отдельному уголовному делу, расследованием которых занимались органы государственной безопасности СССР.

----------


## Let_nab

*Вышел трейлер фильма Николая Лебедева "Нюрнберг"*


Новый фильм Николая Лебедева "Нюрнберг" появится в кинотеатрах 24 ноября 2022 года. Сегодня вышел первый трейлер картины, по которому уже можно понять ее масштабы и значимость.

"Спустя полгода после капитуляции фашистской Германии мир охвачен тревогой и надеждой - договорившись о создании ООН, страны-победители (СССР, США, Великобритания и Франция) решают, как поступить с нацистскими военными преступниками. Немецкий город Нюрнберг становится местом проведения уникального международного трибунала, за ходом которого следит весь мир.

Среди тех, кто приезжает работать на процессе века, - Игорь Волгин. Он молод, прошел войну, владеет несколькими иностранными языками и служит переводчиком в составе советской делегации. Однажды на улице Нюрнберга Волгин знакомится с русской девушкой Леной. Их зарождающееся чувство пройдет через множество испытаний, но любовь - это единственное, что во все времена спасало человечество".

Слова режиссера Николая Лебедева (он же - соавтор сценария):

"Я не однажды делал фильмы на историческом материале, но "Нюрнберг" стал для меня особенной картиной. Если хотите - вызовом. Мы делаем масштабную, многомерную киноленту про события, которые изменили человеческую историю, *ибо в Нюрнберге впервые судили не людей, а целое государство и его преступную идеологию*.

Наш фильм, конечно, не будет хроникой судебного заседания или лекцией по истории. В центре повествования - история молодого парня, переводчика, который в годы войны стал солдатом и который волею судеб оказался в гуще событий, связанных с международным военным трибуналом. И мы увидим эти события его глазами, - не только то, что происходило в знаменитом "зале 600", где велись заседания трибунала, но и погони, заговоры, спецоперации, шпионские разоблачения, а главное - любовную историю, без которой невозможен рассказ о любом человеке".

*ИМХО:* По мне так скорее, к гадалке не ходи, это очередная херня какая-то от российского либерастного кинематографа. Если уж соавтор рассказывает, что "в центре повествования" не историческое событие эпохи, а чисто "история молодого парня" в Нюрнберге и его шашни с девушкой. Подгонят "через кривой ум парня о бобрике" всё историческое событие в виде десоветизации. 
Что, не могли не через молокососа, а через члена советской делегации на трибунале, чтоб посерьёзнее!? 
Понятно..., не могут уже создать исторический киношедевр про Международный трибунал... То им цензура и коммуняки мешали, а сейчас что и кто мешает!? Или как плохому танцору яй..!?

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Наши десоветизаторы и антисоветчики умолчали и не по одному каналу своего телевидения не упомянули то, что ровно 81 год назад, в ночь с 7 на 8 августа 1941 года советские лётчики бомбили столицу гитлеровской Германии Берлин!
*

----------


## Let_nab

*В России будут восстанавливать у себя военные памятники, демонтированные в других странах*

- https://news.mail.ru/society/53006944/?frommail=1

Россия будет восстанавливать на своей территории военные памятники, демонтированные в сопредельных странах, сообщил журналистам в воскресенье замминистра обороны РФ Дмитрий Булгаков.
«На одном из совещаний у министра обороны было принято решение — восстанавливать памятники на территории Российской Федерации перед сопредельным государством, где их снесли», — сказал Булгаков.

В воскресенье, в День танкиста, в Ивангороде Булгаков открыл памятник танку Т-34. Мемориал был создан по инициативе министра обороны РФ Сергея Шойгу в ответ на демонтаж аналогичного памятника властями Эстонии. Булгаков уточнил, что это первый мемориал, восстановленный в рамках принятого решения......

*ИМХО:* Ещё бы всех наших воинов вернули домой, которые на чужбине захоронены и сами хотели вернуться домой, чтобы там разные сволочи над ними не глумились, ведь они себя сейчас защитить не могут..., чем скоты и пользуются… Тогда они нас защитили, теперь наша очередь их сохранить... Вот по типу американского Арлингтонского кладбища сделали бы и всех туда с почестями перезахоронили из этой вонючей нацистской еврожопки.

----------


## Let_nab

Из новостной ленты на Мордокниге, со ссылкой на немецкий новостной канал BW24.

*Italienischer Supermarkt verkauft „Hitler-Wein“ - Urlauberin geschockt: „Ich konnte es nicht fassen“ 
Итальянский супермаркет продает "Гитлеровское вино" - отдыхающий в шоке: "Я не мог в это поверить"*

На отдыхе австрийская женщина обнаружила бутылки вина с фотографиями и лозунгами Адольфа Гитлера и была шокирована. Их открытие также ошеломляет других в сети.

Езоло - В курортных регионах есть много предложений для туристов со всего мира. В конце концов, вы хотите лучше узнать культуру и страну во время поездки. Поэтому отдыхающие с удовольствием заказывают экскурсии в определенные места, покупают местную или региональную еду, а также сувениры для друзей и семьи дома.
Австрийская отдыхающая, которая в настоящее время проводит свой отпуск в итальянском городе Езоло, сделала любопытное открытие во время покупок в местном супермаркете. Помимо фирменных блюд Италии, она находит полку, наполненную «гитлеровским вином». Ошеломленная, она делится своей находкой в Facebook...
Полностью тут - https://www.bw24.de/verbraucher/ital...box=1667219570



*Однако не менее удивительное происходит в Германии. Походу Европа скатилась в фашизм-нацизм от открытой поддержки нацизма на Украине, проявления нацизма у себя и уже до открытой пропаганды нацизма.*

*"Rechtsextreme Zeitschrift in Kaufland-Filialen? Supermarkt beruft sich auf Pressefreiheit" Правоэкстремистский журнал в магазинах Kaufland? Супермаркет ссылается на свободу прессы.*

В филиалах сети супермаркетов Kaufland в Германии доступен журнал с правоэкстремистскими идеями. Компания защищается от критики и ссылается на свободу прессы.

Köthen - Если вы пролистаете журнальную экспозицию в магазинах Kaufland в Саксонии-Анхальт, вы можете столкнуться с тревожным журналом. «Меченосец» представляет собой четко узнаваемую правоэкстремистскую линию, прославляет военные преступления и печатает свастики. Как такое может произойти в 2021 году? Именно об этом СМИ спросили сеть Нет ни одного предложения. Он отвергает обвинения и ссылается на свободу прессы.
Полностью тут - https://www.bw24.de/verbraucher/kauf...-90902158.html

*ПС:* Кстати, прикольно когда откровенный нацизм называют толерантно "правым экстремизмом". Так лёгенько! И обратили внимание на городок в Германии, кстати, восточной? Кётен! Там находился наш 73 гвардейский Сталинградско-Венский Краснознамённый ордена Богдана Хмельницкого II степени истребительный авиационный полк. Как только ушли советские солдаты - немцы опять начали возвращаться в свой нацизм, да и поддерживать его оружием на Украине.

----------


## Let_nab

*Оправдание нацизма в Европе - это было лишь вопросом времени*

А западные политики еще говорят, что они не видят на Украине НАЦИЗМА.

Все они прекрасно видят и понимают. И это очень хорошо видно по голосования в ООН. Картинка внизу.

52 страны, включая Германию, Италию и Австрию, проголосовали в ООН против ежегодной российской резолюции о борьбе с героизацией нацизма. Год назад таких было только две – США и Украина.
Это связано с демаршем Австралии, Японии, Либерии и Северной Македонии, которые заявили, что «резолюция является попыткой России использовать предлог борьбы с нацизмом для оправдания боевых действий на Украине» и внесли соответствующую поправку, пытаясь спровоцировать Россию снять текст с голосования.

Замглавы департамента МИД Григорий Лукьянцев: Целью поправки было отнюдь не улучшение в интересах западных стран текста этой резолюции, а именно попытка спровоцировать Россию снять этот текст, не допустить никакими способами его принятия. У них не получилось, как и раньше, коренным образом изменить этот текст в своих интересах, убрав не устраивающие их положения: касаемо разрушения памятников воинам-освободителям, проведения неонацистских маршей и факельных шествий, запрета символики, ассоциирующейся с Победой. Поэтому они решили достаточно «творчески» подойти к решению своей задачи, но эта стратегия не оправдалась. Они вряд могут быть довольны итогами. Даже когда в 2011 году был раскол в рядах ЕС и часть государств-членов ЕС проголосовала против, а часть воздержалась, представители Германии, Италии и Австрии нас клятвенно тогда заверяли, что они никогда по принципиальным соображениям не смогут голосовать против документа, в котором осуждается героизация нацизма - а сейчас фактически проголосовали ЗА НАЦИЗМ.

----------


## Let_nab

*⚡️Литовские погранцы испугались трафарета с символом ВДВ ⚡️*

Немало нервов потратили литовские пограничники, работавшие на контрольно-пропускном пункте «Кибартай» кибартской железной дороги в пятницу. 

Дело в том, что при осмотре подвижного состава они зафиксировали два пустых грузовых контейнера, въезжавших в Литву из Калининградской области, отмеченных символикой Воздушно-десантных войск.

Из-за абьюзивной реакции на в общем-то безобидный нарисованный парашют и крылья военно-транспортного самолета, порожняковые вагоны было приказано отцепить и вернуть в Калининградскую область.

Такое решение погранслужбы Литвы выглядит странным. Ввиду поведения литовских властей последних лет, им стоило бы привыкать к виду русской военной техники и символике отдельных родов войск. 

Судя по всему, как гласит девиз ВДВ, «никто кроме нас» привести прибалтийские страны в разум пока не в состоянии.

----------


## Let_nab

*В СВР рассказали, как Британия и Франция хотели ударить по СССР в 1940 году*
- https://news.mail.ru/society/5436108...partner_id=705

Великобритания и Франция в начале 1940 года хотели затягивания советско-финской войны, чтобы в подходящий момент, настроив свое население против Советского Союза, совместно ударить по ослабленному СССР из Финляндии, об этом свидетельствуют рассекреченные архивные документы, обнародованные Службой внешней разведки России.

Материалы из архива СВР обнародованы на сайте Президентской библиотеки имени Ельцина управления делами президента России в разделе «Вторая мировая война в архивных документах». Публикация приурочена к 102-й годовщине со дня создания отечественной внешней разведки.

В числе этих материалов — служебная записка 5-го отдела Главного управления государственной безопасности НКВД СССР (внешняя разведка) «о полученных агентурных сведениях из Китая о том, что Великобритания и Франция хотят вести войну против СССР на территории Финляндии, не исключая при этом присоединения к ней Германии». Документ был составлен 4 марта 1940 года, то есть в самом конце советско-финской «зимней войны».

«Франция и Англия очень хотят, чтобы война продолжалась длительное время с тем, чтобы ослабить мощь СССР», — сообщал источник советской разведки в Китае.

Как отмечалось в документе, Британия и Франция пытаются использовать финскую войну «как предлог для возбуждения общественного мнения против СССР, заставляя их народ поддержать свое правительство во всех мероприятиях, которые направлены против СССР». По словам источника, Лондон и Париж «хотят вести войну против СССР на территории Финляндии».

С самого начала «зимней войны» Запад оказывал Финляндии не только дипломатическую, но и военную поддержку.

В частности, на стороне финнов воевало интернациональное подразделение размером почти с дивизию — около 10 тысяч человек, сформированное из шведов, норвежцев, датчан. В Финляндию съезжались граждане США, Великобритании, Эстонии. Финской стороне поставили 350 боевых самолетов, 1,5 тысячи артиллерийских орудий разного калибра, 2,5 миллиона снарядов, 6 тысяч пулеметов, 100 тысяч винтовок.

Великобритания и Франция приняли решение сформировать экспедиционный корпус для войны с СССР на стороне Финляндии. Фактически Лондон и Париж готовили агрессию против Советского Союза. Она не состоялась, потому что война завершилась 13 марта 1940 года.

Однако высадкой своих войск на севере, в Финляндии, Лондон и Париж ограничиваться не собирались.

Великобритания и Франция в 1939—1940 годах активно готовились совместно нанести удар по югу СССР и уничтожить бакинские нефтепромыслы, для этого на Ближнем Востоке сосредотачивались многотысячные войска — архивные документы советской разведки об этом ранее также были обнародованы.

Служба внешней разведки России ведет отсчет своей истории с 20 декабря 1920 года, когда был создан Иностранный отдел ВЧК. СВР является составной частью сил обеспечения безопасности России и призвана защищать страну и ее граждан от внешних угроз. За сто лет своего существования отечественная внешняя разведка добыла огромный объем ценнейшей информации, необходимой для обеспечения безопасности и национальных интересов СССР, а затем России.

- https://www.prlib.ru/collections/1298142

----------


## Let_nab

*СВР уличила Лондон в подтасовке документов в начале Второй мировой войны*

- https://ria.ru/20230106/angliya-1843215374.html

СВР: Англия, подтасовав документы, хотела обвинить СССР в начале Второй мировой войны.
МОСКВА, 6 янв — РИА Новости. Великобритания в начале Второй мировой войны собиралась при поддержке Франции выпустить сборник подтасованных материалов, с помощью которых на СССР возлагалась бы ответственность за развитие событий, приведших к тому глобальному конфликту, а Лондон, Париж и Варшава вопреки правде оказывались бы "в белом", следует из рассекреченного архивного документа Службы внешней разведки России.
Документ "Агентурное сообщение о попытках англичан и французов подготовить и опубликовать "Голубую книгу" об англо-франко-советских переговорах с возложением всей вины за их провал на СССР", датированный 27 января 1940 года, в числе других материалов из архива СВР был размещен на сайте Президентской библиотеки в рамках проекта "Вторая мировая война в архивных документах".

"Мы уже сообщали, что в ближайшее время англичане должны выпустить так называемую "Голубую книгу" об англо-советских переговорах 1939 года. Книга эта будет состоять из ряда специально подобранных и фальсифицированных "документов", которые должны будут, по мнению "островитян", доказать миру, что в то время, как "Англия честно вела переговоры с Советским Союзом и намеревалась заключить пакт, — большевики все время вели двойную игру и подписанием советско-немецкого договора развязали европейскую войну", — говорилось в документе.

"Авторам книги необходимо доказать, что белое — это черное и вообще поставить все вверх дном", — подчеркивалось в сообщении.

Отмечалось, что этот сборник должен был выйти в конце декабря 1939 года, но затем его выход отложили до приезда в Лондон английского посла в СССР Уильяма Сидса, "поскольку он является автором ряда документов и его пребывание в момент выхода этой книги могло бы поставить его в не совсем удобное положение". Хотя Сидс прибыл в британскую столицу и ознакомился с содержанием книги, это не ускорило публикацию.

"По данным "Медхена", выход книги в свет отложен до конца января-начала февраля. Причинами задержки якобы является настойчивое желание французов сделать эту книгу более антисоветской, чем она была бы в первоначальном варианте", — говорилось в сообщении.

"Кроме того, французы якобы нашли, что в первоначальном варианте англичане не сумели обелить поляков, и их роль в срыве англо-советских переговоров даже в фальсифицированных документах встает в весьма неприглядном виде", — указывалось в документе.
"Медхеном" был оперативный псевдоним Гая Берджесса, члена легендарной "Кембриджской пятерки" — группы агентов советской внешней разведки. В 1940 году Берджесс являлся сотрудником британской разведслужбы СИС и работал в отделе, занимавшемся дезинформацией и активными внешнеполитическими операциями. Берджесс передавал Москве информацию, свидетельствовавшую о заинтересованности Великобритании в столкновении гитлеровской Германии с СССР.
Сборник был задуман сразу после начала в конце ноября 1939 года советско-финской войны, но в итоге так и не вышел — ни Великобритании, ни Франции стало не до него в связи с военными успехами Германии на западе Европы в 1940 году. К тому времени уже кончилась и война между СССР и Финляндией.
Но в 1948 году госдепартамент США опубликовал сборник документов, в котором пытался выставить Советский Союз ответственным за начало Второй мировой войны. Москва ответила собственной публикацией "Фальсификаторы истории", в которой среди прочего раскрывалась связь элит Великобритании и Франции с нацистской Германией.

Переговоры, сорванные не Москвой
Как отмечают историки, Великобритания и Франция в 1930-х годах расчетливо и целенаправленно подталкивали Третий рейх к войне против Советского Союза. Так называемая "политика умиротворения", как полагают исследователи, была попыткой Лондона в собственных целях использовать германское продвижение на Восток. Причем в эти планы входила и оккупация Германией Польши как плацдарма для будущего нападения на СССР.
Ключевым шагом в этом направлении считается "Мюнхенский сговор" 1938 года, когда жертвой такой политики стала Чехословакия, оккупированная Германией. В ответ Адольф Гитлер пообещал не нападать на Великобританию и Францию, заключив с ними соответствующие декларации, по существу пакты о ненападении.
На проходивших летом 1939 года в Москве англо-франко-советских переговорах о возможном военном союзе трех стран против Германии британцы и французы не давали ясных ответов на конкретные вопросы и предложения со стороны делегации СССР. Во многом к срыву переговоров привела линия руководства Польши, заявлявшего, что готово принять военную помощь только со стороны Великобритании и Франции, но не от Советского Союза.

При этом за спиной Москвы Лондон и Берлин вели тайные переговоры. Великобритания, дабы оградить себя от гитлеровского нападения, декларировала готовность пойти на немалые уступки, например отказаться от своих обязательств в отношении Польши.
К тому моменту советское руководство уже располагало планами германского нападения на Польшу. В случае ее разгрома армии вермахта вышли бы непосредственно на границу с Советским Союзом. То же самое произошло бы и в результате гитлеровской агрессии против стран Прибалтики, которые были слишком слабы, чтобы противостоять военной машине нацистов. В результате СССР оказывался один на один с Германией, а англичане и французы — в стороне (так же, как Лондон и Париж выступили фактически созерцателями вторжения Третьего рейха в Польшу 1 сентября 1939 года, ставшего началом Второй мировой войны).
В это же время на территории Монголии, в районе реки Халхин-Гол, Красная Армия вела сражения с японскими войсками, которые в случае успеха планировали продолжить крупномасштабное наступление. Тем самым перед СССР возникла угрожающая перспектива быть втянутым в войну на два фронта.
Исходя из всего этого советский лидер Иосиф Сталин был вынужден принять непростое, но, по мнению специалистов, единственно правильное с точки зрения обеспечения безопасности страны решение заключить договор о ненападении с Германией. Его подписали главы внешнеполитических ведомств обеих стран Вячеслав Молотов и Йоахим фон Риббентроп в Кремле 23 августа 1939 года в Москве. Как подчеркивают историки, содержание договора не расходилось с нормами международного права и договорной практикой государств, принятой для подобного рода урегулирований.

Одновременно с договором стороны подписали секретный дополнительный протокол о разграничении сфер интересов Советского Союза и Германии. В зону влияния СССР вошли Прибалтика, Восточная Польша (включая Западную Белоруссию и Западную Украину) и Бессарабия — территории, ранее входившие в состав Российской империи.
Благодаря последующему на законных основаниях вхождению новых территорий в состав Советского Союза его западные рубежи удалось значительно отодвинуть влево. Это позволило СССР сорвать планы германского блицкрига летом 1941 года. Но советско-германский договор о ненападении похоронил и надежды Великобритании на ее экспансию в Европе, сломав английское "расписание" войны, подчеркивают историки.
Последующая антисоветская политика Лондона не ограничилась лишь подготовкой тенденциозного сборника о московских переговорах. Во время советско-финской войны Великобритания и Франция планировали совместно ударить по СССР из Финляндии. Также в 1939-1940 годах Лондон и Париж активно готовились атаковать СССР на юге и уничтожить бакинские нефтепромыслы, для этого на Ближнем Востоке сосредотачивались многотысячные войска. Архивные документы советской разведки об этом были обнародованы ранее.

Противодействие "исторической агрессии" Запада
В последние годы усилились устремления ведущих стран Запада и их европейских партнеров к тому, чтобы обвинить Советский Союз в разжигании Второй мировой войны и поставить СССР в один ряд с гитлеровской Германией, а также оправдать преступления тех политических сил и режимов, которые сотрудничали с Третьим рейхом, но не получили должную правовую оценку на Нюрнбергском процессе — в том числе украинских националистических организаций.
Работа по фальсификации истории целенаправленно и планомерно ведется под руководством органов государственной власти и спецслужб зарубежных государств с привлечением различных государственных учреждений, общественных организаций, исследовательских структур, историко-культурных центров, неправительственных организаций, отмечали российские эксперты.
Президент России Владимир Путин в 2020 году написал статью о Второй мировой войне. В ней глава государства отметил, что резолюция Европарламента, принятая в сентябре 2019 года и прямо обвиняющая СССР наряду с Третьим рейхом в развязывании Второй мировой войны, "подняла руку" на выводы Нюрнбергского трибунала, на усилия мирового сообщества, создававшего после победного 1945 года универсальные международные институты. И те, кто сознательно ставит под сомнение этот консенсус, разрушают основы всей послевоенной Европы, указывал Путин.
В своей статье российский лидер заявлял о недопустимости ставить знак равенства между освободителями и оккупантами. Россия будет твердо защищать правду, основанную на документально подтвержденных исторических фактах, продолжит честно и непредвзято рассказывать о событиях Второй мировой войны, подчеркивал Путин.

----------


## Let_nab

*Цель Британии - привести Францию к более тесному контакту с Британией и Италией*

- https://russian.rt.com/world/news/10...mirovaya-voina

- https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/8082450.html

Великобритания в начале Второй мировой войны собиралась при поддержке Франции выпустить сборник подтасованных материалов, с помощью которых на СССР возлагалась бы ответственность за развитие событий, приведших к тому глобальному конфликту, говорится в рассекреченных материалах из архива СВР.  При этом Лондон, Париж и Варшава вопреки правде оказывались бы «в белом».
Отмечается, что англичане должны были выпустить так называемую «Голубую книгу» об англо-советских переговорах 1939 года, которая состояла бы из ряда специально подобранных и фальсифицированных «документов». Согласно этим документам «Англия честно вела переговоры с Советским Союзом и намеревалась заключить пакт», а большевики всё время «вели двойную игру» и подписанием советско-немецкого договора «развязали европейскую войну».

«Авторам книги необходимо доказать, что белое – это чёрное и вообще поставить всё вверх дном», — подчёркивалось в сообщении.





Рассекреченный документ размещён на сайте Президентской библиотеки в рамках проекта «Вторая мировая война в архивных документах».

Ничего, потом пригодилось. На фоне развала СССР и в последующие десятилетия, эту залипуху распространяли в том числе на государственном уровне, уравнивая СССР с нацистской Германеий (до относительно недавних пор, когда был произведен пересмотр исторической политики в этом вопросе). В тоже время, политика умиротворения Гитлера, которую проводили Британия и Франция в интересах натравливания нацистской Германии на СССР еще в советская время была неплохо раскрыта на основе еще тогда опубликованных документов. По факту, СССР обратился к варианту с Пактом Молотова-Риббентропа лишь после того, как Польша отказалась от любых договоров с СССР, а Британия и Франция фактически саботировали переговоры о союзе против Гитлера. И это подыгрывание Германии продолжалось задолго до 1939 года.
Данный документ рассекреченный СВР по сути дополняет то, о чем писали еще в советское время. Долго же он пылился на архивных полках.

----------


## Let_nab

*СВР рассекретила документы о планах Лондона обвинить СССР в начале Второй мировой войны*

- https://russian.rt.com/world/news/10...mirovaya-voina

Великобритания в начале Второй мировой войны собиралась при поддержке Франции выпустить сборник подтасованных материалов, с помощью которых на СССР возлагалась бы ответственность за развитие событий, приведших к тому глобальному конфликту, говорится в рассекреченных материалах из архива СВР.
При этом Лондон, Париж и Варшава вопреки правде оказывались бы «в белом».

Отмечается, что англичане должны были выпустить так называемую «Голубую книгу» об англо-советских переговорах 1939 года, которая состояла бы из ряда специально подобранных и фальсифицированных «документов».

Согласно этим документам, «Англия честно вела переговоры с Советским Союзом и намеревалась заключить пакт», а большевики всё время «вели двойную игру» и подписанием советско-немецкого договора «развязали европейскую войну».

«Авторам книги необходимо доказать, что белое — это чёрное и вообще поставить всё вверх дном», — подчёркивалось в сообщении.

Рассекреченный документ размещён на сайте Президентской библиотеки в рамках проекта «Вторая мировая война в архивных документах».

Ранее СВР рассекретила архивные документы, в которых говорится о планах Великобритании и Франции нанести удар по СССР из Финляндии в начале 1940 года.

----------

